# ABROADIES HOPING FOR ANOTHER MIRACLE - Part 2



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

The other thread that I started before Christmas seemed to go quiet, but I know there are quite a few of us who are still TTC for no 2. The reason this thread was created was so that we could discuss the logistics of having tx with a child or children in tow as well as being able to share the ups and downs of the journey with one another.

Here is an update based on those of you who were posting on the last thread...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   EDD May 9th 2008

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08.

*SarahElizabeth* -  Fresh cycle April 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Ali40* -  Fresh cycle May 08 ?

*Roze* -  FET  May / June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle late 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)

If you would like me to add / remove you from this list or add further information then please IM me. Looking forward to lots of  this year as our families expand.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Sasha!

Just popped in to say Hello    

X


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Sasha

I would like to join this thread please.

Monty is a Ceram baby, born in October 2007. We are now back on the waiting list - hopefully we will be trying for a little brother or sister at the end of this year.

Helen
x


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Helen, Sasha and Debs

Sasha, so glad to read on the thread about the safe arrival of the wrigglers! Thats fab! Do you have any idea when threatment can start? 

Helen, my little boy is also a Ceram baby and the last 15 months have definitely made me want to have more! What a cute photo of little Monty! He looks cheeky! Glad to see you also want to do it all over again. 

Debs, not long to go now! You must be very excited and i expect your DD is also   . I bet she'll be really good at helping with the baby.

I am on the Ceram waiting list still but i am hoping to fit in a cycle at Irema (Spain) before i reach the top of Cerams list. It is looking like it will be at least 12 months before i get to the top of that (from when i went on it last July). I  visited Irema last week and i am generally quite happy with it. The staff were good. Just waiting for them to get back to me with a donor now. Hoping to cycle in April. 

Having a lovely mothers day, went to church with my Mum this morning and then my little boy has slept all afternoon! Must have been all that singing! (out of key !!!). 

One of the difficulties with the visit to Irema last week was the wriggling little boy who DID NOT want to sit in his buggy during our consultation! It was quite perculiar talking about rice cakes one second and HIV tests the next! Bit of a head spin! i was so shattered afterwards. At least he finally slept while i had my mock transfer! 

Best wishes to all of you
Izzy x


----------



## Izzy x

Sasha,
Sorry, forgot to add, please could you add me to your list!

Thanks
Izzy x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Izzy & Helen. Great to see this list is growing! Izzy I can so imagine you little one wanting your undivided attention. It only get worse I'm afraid, once they learn to talk. But even those moment when Bella goes into one, I still can't help but secretly smile inside. 

RSMUM, hope you're keeping well these days.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Sasha,
Thanks for adding me to the list! It certainly was quite a different experience having a child with us at the appointment but it made everything so much easier in a way. for these cycles, i obviously really,really want them to work but i have been lucky once  
I know what you mean about feeling all warm inside, even when he's 'playing up!'. One of the reasons why i want to try and have another baby is the fact that i'm afraid i will spoil him too much. I need to share my love arond a bit!  

Hello to Helen, Debs and anyone else on this thread!

Izzy x


----------



## radnorgirl

Izzy

We were told that the wait for a blue/green eyed donor at Ceram would be around 8 months. Why is your wait so long?

Helen
x


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Helen,
Not entirely sure really. we were told 4-6 months at the beginning of July 07 when we went on the list after our frosties didn't survive the thaw. We are looking for a brown eyed / brown haired donor to match with Dh (i am blonde / blue but i thought the waiting list would be longer for that) with A plus blood. The problem seems to be my height at 5"6. 

It is a real shame because i really wanted to use the same clinic as we had a lovely positive expereice at Ceram. It might still be the clinic that gives us our next success if things don't work out at Irema. 

If i was a little shorter (never felt like a giant before at 5"6!!) i think that we would be heading towards the top of the list now so that might explain the 8 month wait for you. 

I still have every faith in Ceram though. i think its fab (but then, i'm biased!). 

Best wishes
Izzy x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - thank you for adding me to the list, I still really cannot believe that I got a BFP, so lovely to see it in black and white!

Looking forward to chatting to you all!  

But really should go to my bed....

Jules xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Jules - the BFP is BRILLIANT NEWS   . Enjoy it  

Izzy - I think it might be the A+ blood group might be the reason for the longer wait. I am 5'5" so I don't think that the height is the issue. I wonder if our 8 month wait will turn into 12 months ? Mind you I don't think that they would employ such apolicy deliberately.

I am still waiting for AF to turn up. I stopped breastfeeding about a month ago so hopefully she will be here some time in March.

Helen
x


----------



## Izzy x

Hello everyone,

Jules, thats great to see that you have a  . You must be over the moon! Thats cheered me up after a  day with a sore throat. Must be bad if it is putting me off my chocolate! Wonder if some wine would help!??

Helen, Thats the thing,like you said,  the waiting list is different for everyone.  Ruth said it was my height when i contacted her last month to see why we were not having treatment yet. Not many people my height want to donate eggs at the moment! I don't think it will effect you because our donor should be a minimum of 5"6 to fit in with Cerams matching criteria. They were spot on with the waiting list estimation when i had my little boy so they must be pretty good at it generally. 

Bye for now
Izzyx


----------



## Ali40

HI Ladies

Please  can you add me to your list.  I am an IM person and normally post on the IM thread.  We have our DD from there and sadly our frosties didn't make it.  Well they survived the thaw but didn't make it in me.  We now have a new donor lined up (our original one didn't want to do any more donating) and I am currently on the pill (bleeding) and due to stop it on 16th March.  I hope it still all goes ahead - the bleeding may cause some issues apparently.

Anyway - it is difficult with a little one either in tow or during the 2WW - you are trying to rest and take it easy and end up lugging a one year old around.  It is hard and I wonder in retrospect if I did do too much after my FET.  Hindsight is a wonderful thing!

Nice to see this thread going again - good luck to you all and FANTASTIC news Jules on your BFP!!!

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## radnorgirl

Ali

Hindsight is a wonderful thing but I do not think that you missed out on a BFP just because you did too much in the 2ww. Look how much some people do when they conceive naturally. It is a complete lottery and it never seems to make sense.

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Alison - sorry to hear of your BFN. If it is any consolation, I did a lot of walking after ET and during the 2ww, including a low level mountain walk - I think that it must have boosted my circulation or something, so please don't worry about what you did or didn't do, it is just a cruel numbers game and here's hoping that it is your turn next.

Jules xx


----------



## sanduk

Please excuse the barge.

Alison, I'm sorry you had a BFN I feel for you, but as the other's have said please don't blame yourself I really don't believe it's anything you did or didn't do, when I went for #2 my DD was 2yrs 3mths old (a very heavy 2 as well - 98% centile) and I lugged her about everywhere including a long day out walking miles around Madrid the day after transfer and I had a BFP, I'm sorry if I'm being insensitive posting this but I honestly don't think your BFN was anything to do with your activities/lifting etc. Best of luck with your new donor.

Also wishing everyone else here the very very best of luck.
Sand
DD 4yrs 4mths
DS 17mths 
(2 fresh cycles at IVI Madrid with same donor)


----------



## Sasha B

Alison, we are so good at beating ourselves up when cycles fail. Please don't blame how active you were after your FET. Let's face it women who TTC for no 2 without fertility treatment do all sorts and carry children, shopping etc. before they know they are even pregnant and still go on to have healthy babies. The frustration is that there just seems to be no definite answer as to why a cycle will or won't succeed. I had a fresh cycle and FET with 'perfect embryos' neither of which resulted in a pregnancy. Then I had DD out of a batch of embryos that were good, but not perfect. 

I hope you manage to get the bleeding sorted.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ali40

Oh Ladies

What a lovely welcome to this thread - thank you so much.  

The good news is the bleeding has stopped and am now still on track - stopping the pill on March 16th.

You are all right - it is easy to beat yourself up about all sorts of things, I have decided that my body obviously responds better to fresh rather than frozen transfers!!  However I know nearer the time I will be completely stressed out!

Take care all and thank you again for such great words of support

Alison ....


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Ali, i think you had your baby at about the same time i had mine....many congrats! So sorry that your frosties didn't work. I was in a similar position last June and i was very disspaointed that the donor did not want to donate again. Feel that she has already done so much for us though. Its good that you don't have to wait on a list for ages and you will be cycling again soon.

Sanduk: Good to read your message. Very cheering to see that miracles can happen twice! 

Sasha, hope you are good. Think you are right about the lifting and things. I didn't lift anything heavy in the 2ww with my little boy but then my friend conceived twins naturally last year annd didn't even realise till she was 9 weeks gone. She had been doing EVERYTHING. 

Helen, hope you are good. You might be interested in my post below! 

I've been matched with a donor at Ceram...can't believe it!! She looks good to us and so we should be cycling by the beginning of May. I am so excited! Just out of the blue like that! Looks like we will be using Irema as a back up now. 

Best Wishes to you all
Izzy x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - that is great news, really pleased to hear that you will be cycling sooner than you thought!

Alison - glad that you are feeling better and have a date to stop the Pill - I definately do better on fresh rather than FETs.



Jules xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Brilliant news Izzy


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, very excited for you!

Jules, how are you doing?

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! I forgot to put the " enable " thingy on and have missed this thread - have some catching up to do...


----------



## radnorgirl

Debs - What is the enable thing?


----------



## RSMUM

The thing that enables you to be notified if replies are posted. Just click on " notify" .

Hpow are you doing hun? I want to send you a HUGE HUG and MASSIVE MASSIVE thank you - cos without you I would not be running around today like a mad arsed fly trying to get R moved into her new bedroom to make way for the new arrival!


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Thanks for the congrats about the donor. Feeling very excited but guarding myself against anything going wrong. You know what i mean! 

Debs, what a lovely post. Sometimes these things just hit you don't they. I think Helen was the first person to post about reprofit...am i right?! 

Sasha, saw your post on the abroadies thread and wanted you to know that i am thinking of you. I know that i  know you only from the threads but you are so caring to everyone. I hope you will take a bit of that care back, from me, for yourself. 

Anyway, take care all of you. I'm looking forward to Tuesday because i am meeting Blubell and Ria. Lucky me! 

Izzy x


----------



## sabina2

hi girls - may i join you all??

i think this thread is a great idea.  we are trying for a sibling for our our baby born in june last year.  we recently returned from fet attempt in cape town and the logistics of doing this with a baby were somewhat challenging - especially when she got ill (really horrible).  

amazingly our donor has agreed to donate again so that we have chance of sibling with same genetic makeup (that somehow seemed important to us) - so will be returning there in may (in 2 months as it is the only time possible for our donor).  however there are so many daunting aspects.  dh is working fulltime, cannot look after child by himself, i am afraid of going alone (missing baby, afraid of driving myself around cape town).

i look forward to reading about your journeys.

love and luck to everyonexxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sabina2 - just wanted to say "welcome"









Jules
xxx


----------



## nats210

Hi
just wondered if I could ask something. We had DE tx in Spain and now have the most gorgeous little boy who is 8 months old and i am thinking of trying again. We didn't get any frosties so will need to use another donor and I am not sure how I feel about it.

Did anyone else have mixed feelings? I would have loved to try again with the same donor so my little boy has the chance of a biological brother or sister. We are planning on telling him I am just scared if we were successfull again how the children would feel.

Any thoughts advice appreciated.
Nats
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Nats,

I have a biological daughter (sounds like a washing powder)   and I am currently pregnant after DE, so they will be half siblings. I am in the not telling camp, as I don't want the children to feel that there is anything different between them and with an anonymous donor, I cant give the child any info about its biological mother anyway.

Jules xx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Izzy - congrats on finding a donor and of course know what you mean about being guarded - it is the same with any IVF treatment.

Nats - Firstly ask your clinic to contact your donor - you never know she may donate again.  We are in the same situation our frosties didn't work and our donor won't donate again so we have been matched with a new one.  The way I am looking at it is that there are so many extended/step etc families out there where the "parents" are often bringing up children as their own when genetically they may not be - they still love them to bits so if this works for us then our (hopefully) two children will have the same loving parents but with a slightly different set of genes. We too are in the "telling" camp.  Maybe this way they won't be able to gang up against me   !!!  

Can't wait to finish the pill and get on with my rollercoaster journey!!

Best wishes all

Alison ....


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi Sasha!  Hope you are well.  I know you from an earlier thread of course.

Please could you add me to the list?  We are due to start treatment imminently ready for ET around the end of April at IM, again.  So it is an exciting time but so much to think about especially with probably taking DS with us to Spain.  Busy trying to find options of accommodation outside Barcelona.

Hi to everyone else.    

Best wishes

Beth


----------



## RSMUM

Exciting times SarahElizabeth!!! I'm sure you'll find others here who have taken little ones abroad at tx time - bit different for me as our was 6 ( had her birthday in Marbella!  ) when we first took her. 

Nats - I owe you an IM don't I ? sorry..Jo was due on Monday and no news from her so we are all wondering

Sorry for no real personals girls - madly trying to get the rooms all swopped around so I can't dig out R's cot etc. and start REALLY nesting!

How are you all coping with the weather? Beautiful sunshine here but amazingly windy!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Welcome to Beth! We had to take DD with us when we went for treatment, it has never been a problem.

RSMUM - enjoy your nesting!

Quick update, has a sneaky early scan, ( I had been having a few lower abdominal twinges and was worried about a possible ectopic). Two sacs seen, one larger with a heart beat, one smaller with a yolk sac, but no heart beat, the sonographer thought that it may not make it, which is sad, but thrilled to see one healthy heart beating away!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

woo-hoo!!! So pleased to hear you saw one heartbeat - I have to say I was disappointed in a way that there was only one at my scan BUT so, so, so pleased that there WAS one! and of course now I am worried enough as it is with only one in there to worry about! How far along are you now then?

So pleased for you  

D X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi RSMUM I am 5 + 6 days, so 6 weeks tomorrow! I  have another scan booked for 10 days time to see if No.2 beanie has caught up.

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Will keep everything crossed for you hun XX


----------



## three_stars

great news on the scan Jules.       
  And hoping for you the other sac develops a beat as well.  I think there is a good chance it will!  
love, bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello, I have been brave and posted my ticker!  

SarahElizabeth - we have taken DD with us when we had treatment, it wasn't a problem. Good luck!

Jules xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Jules

It's great to see your ticker   

Sending you loads of positive vibes for your next scan 

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thank you Helen! How are you and the gorgeous Monty? Doing well I hope.

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Jules,

Hope those beta numbers are more positive next week. So sorry you have the extra worry. 

Great to see so many girls on this thread! Very exciting! Please keep your updates coming.

Love to you all and to your little ones.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Sasha, thank you for your good wishes. How are you plans for Brno going?

Jules xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Jules, so glad that your beta numbers are doing so well. Thats great news. Bet you can't wait till your next scan, I think i had one done at 7, 9 and 12 weeks just to convince myself that i was actually pregnant! 

Our dates for treatment have moved forward to the end of April so i can't wait to get started. 

Hope everyone else is OK and looking forward to relaxing a bit over the bank holiday. 

Izzy x


----------



## RSMUM

Just checking in on you all!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello hun!


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello everyone

I just wanted to wish you all Happy Easter - with loads of chocolate!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Ali40

Happy Easter from me too.

Not too much chocolate though!!!!

Patches start tomorrow - scan booked for next Thursday!!!

Off I go again!!

Have a wonderful Easter Break everyone.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## RSMUM

OMG!!! What a LOVELY picture! AHH how sweet is he?! Adorable! 

Yes hope you all have a lovely Easter - I suspect we'll have loads of chocolate here as I seem to have gone a bit mad on the easter egg panic buying!   

Alison - BEST OF LUCK HUN!!!!!

XX


----------



## Sasha B

Have a wonderful easter everyone!

They say its going to   down our neck of the woods this weekend but I'll believe it when I see it  .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - hope that you have a lovely Easter with Bella, I love Easter, not just because of the chocolates, but the idea of new life and new beginnings...sorry, pregnancy brain ramblings!  

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

But how lovely that you are able to say that Jules!


----------



## three_stars

Happy Easter weekend everyone!  We had a hailstorm, sunshine, rain, wind and may even see snow in Paris!!  Not the Easter weather you would hope for!
Helen-  love little Monty's pic!

Bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to update you on my tx plans.

I've actually just had a secret cycle, a FET with two embryos that were left over from last time. I planned this before I knew what was happening with Dh's sperm but I didn't want to say anything as I didn't want to offend Stepan from Reprofit, who was been so wonderful in the battle to get Dh's sperm shipped out of this country.

The embies were not great quality. It was doubtful if the would even survive the thaw but I knew I had to try and even after Dh's sperm was safe & sound in Brno I still wanted to go ahead as I knew it would be my only chance to give Bella a full sibling. There was only one grade 2 to 3 viable one to put back. I tested today & it was a BFN. The positive thing to come out of it though, is that my clinic in Poland have offered to do a fresh cycle in May. I also still have the option of going to Reprofit a few months after that. When I told Stepan I feared he might be offended but he has been so supportive and quite happy for me to ship some of Dh's swimmers to Poland. So there you have it. After months of battling and hardship it seems like suddenly the doors of opportunity are opening up. 

The one thing that is still hanging over me a bit is that last week, when inserting my utragestone I found a lump and a nodule at the base of my cervix (sorry if tmi ). That scared me silly but both my GP & a gyne specialist have since said its nothing to worry about, but the specialist didn't tell me what he thought it was ie cyst, polyp so I am still in the dark a bit. I just don't want it to railroad my next cycle.

Sorry for the long post. Hope everyone is well and had a good Easter. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so sorry to read that you got a BFN from your FET. 

But great news about your options for Poland and Reprofit.

I hope that you get some more information about your lump to put your mind at rest.

I hope that everyone is enjoying this Christmas Easter weather! 

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha      You are in my thoughts very often.

Love to everyone else, especially RSMUM, who is so close to being a double mummy soon !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dear Sacha, so very sorry to read of your BFN.  As you say, there have been positive steps forward too, which I hope will lead you to a sibling for Bella.  Hang in there and keep the faith.  xxx


----------



## finlay foxy

hello everybody.

i just got a BFN from a fET at the lister.  So i have decided to do some research about treatment abroard...mainly due to the price of a full cycle at the lister.

I am 40 next week . 

Is belgium still the top of the league table when it comes to ivf success? is there a clinic you  could recommend. The problem with us is dh. we need icsi and a clinic that goes to blasts.

i would appreciate any advice


----------



## Ms Minerva

Welcome Finlay Fox! 

So sorry to read of your BFN. I went to Spain for treatment, so cant advise on Belgium, but I am sure that there must be a thread for Belgium somewhere and someone else will be able to advise.

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi & welcome Finlay Fox!

Sorry about your FET not being successful. I can relate. I am being treated at Reprofit in the Czech Republic and they have very good success results for IVF. Their costs are also very good (almost half the price of what I paid in Spain for a fresh cycle). You can check out the Reprofit thread under 'International' for more information. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## finlay foxy

thank you ladies,

I only think belgium because of the success rate. If you have had good expereience elsewhere i would be interested to know, especially if i could combine a holiday with it!

I think i will rest and enjoy ds for a couple of months and then start again. i guess it will take that long to find a clinic and do the pre tests.
LOL
Angela x


----------



## RSMUM

Angela - welcome! I have been to IM in Barcelona, Ceram in Marbella and Reprofit in the CR - am happy to chat to you about my experinces - drop me an IM any time if you want.

Funnily enough, back in '98 when I first started all this stuff, I was living in Italy and my doc said there were only two to go for IVF in his opinion, Belgium and the UK!


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Just wondered how you all are? Izzy & Ali it looks like you are going to be cycle buddies. I will only be one or two weeks behind you at the most.

Just to let you know Mandellen, who is having tx at Reprofit has just had a  so huge congratulations to her! let's keep them coming.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Sasha,
Thats sounds exciting, a few of us having treatment over the next few weeks. Glad that Reprofit have got you a donor, they seem to be having so much success at the minute.....its great! 
I think you managed to meet up with the lovely Bluebell a few weeks ago as well. When i met up with her, it was a wonderful experience seeing our two little children together. It was fantastic to think that these threads have helped us achieve so much and the evidence was in front of my very eyes! It was very special. 

Hello to everyone else and welcome to Finlay Foxy.....great name! 
Izzy x


----------



## Rachel

Hi ladies  

I wonder if I could join you? I recognise a couple names, hi Sasha and Deb and Bluebell  

We have decided to go for an FET in July   We had planned to do it in October when we go to Marbella on holiday for my 40th, yes, 40th! However, I keep thinking how time is ticking very fast now and if it doesn't work it would probably be 2009 before we could do another one   This way if it doesn't work in July we can try again in October. 

Only downside is that I will have to go on my own as dh will have to stay and look after the girls. I'm not worried about travelling on my own and it's only for 2 nights so I am sure it will be fine. 

We have an appointment at our UK clinic on Thursday for bloods for all the initial tests again etc and a scan. It seems surreal at the moment. I never thought we'd be back on this journey. We've often talked about it but never felt the time was right whereas I now feel ready to go for it. 

Take care everyone  

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Rachel,
Lovely to see you on here, and your girls look lovely. I see they are nearly 2 .. Happy birthday to them both !!
Just wanted to wish you luck.  I have been on my own for FETs and it was fine ... actually really relaxing away from DD and DH !  My recommendations is plan lots of nice wallowy time and treats for yourself, take a really good book, but also think carefully about what you will do if it is bad news re your frosties (not that it will  be !).  If you have a plan (e.g. a certain nice walk, cafe etc), and / or someone at the end of a phone, you will be less lonely and less likely to wander the streets in shock and not knowing what to do.  When my 1st frostie failed, the lovely lady at my clinic who I was dealing with sent me up to a beautiful relaxing hilltop above Barcelona, to a peaceful terrace bar / cafe of a hotel, where I could relax and take in the news.
This of course won't be necessary, as your frosties will be fine !! How many do you have ?
Great to hear from you.  More photos please !! (There are new ones of DD in my gallery !).
Blooobs xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hiya Bluebell! 

Thanks for your lovely reply   

I looked at your pics a while ago (and commented!!). Ria is looking gorgeous   Can you believe she's 2 already?! In just over a week my babies will be 2 aswell   Time has just flown by. When we have bath time they like me to wrap them up in a warm towel and rock them singing Rock a Bye Baby'. I can remember so well doing it when they were so tiny. I often get a big lump in my throat and a couple of tears   There are quite a few new pics in my gallery too.

I am looking forward to the transfer. I shall definately take a book! (or 2!) I haven't read a book since I was in hospital before the girls were born, resting! My sister keeps saying, have you seen this new book and I haven't a clue what she's on about!   I will definately have someone ont he other end of the phone. There'll be dh and my wonderful sil who's been with us throughout our whole journey. She will be here helping dh with the girls! 

I am quite worried about the embryos not thawing correctly. We have 6 in total but I don't want to thaw them all at once. They were all almost as good a quality as Lucy and Emma if I remember correctly. Ruth has mentioned assisted hatching but I am not sure what that involves. Will look into it on the site. I am sure if Ruth thinks we need it then we do. She's so great. 

Catch you soon  

Love, Rachel xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Finaly Foxy and Rachel.  

Sasha - really sorry to see your BFN   

As for me well my treatment had to be cancelled due to bleeding on the patches - real bummer as was really ready to go, lining great etc.  Have to stay on them for another week and take pessaries as well then in theory will get a "proper period" - however the bleeding is now so bad that it feels like a proper one to me!!  Anyway I think they are bumping me up the queue as I don't have to take the BCP again and just start patches when AF turns up and the Dr says that will give her enough time to synchronise me again.  Never had this at all on the patches - so was really surprised.  Anyway hi to everyone else, Bluebell, Ms M, Izzy, RSMum (thank you for your PM).

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, fantastic to hear from you. Your girls look lovely. Gosh our first born Abroadies babies are really growing up fast. So glad that you're joining our little gang. Read an entire book? Wow, what an achievement! Forgot about what that feels like. I'm leaving Bella with my in-laws next time around. It was lovely to bring her back to the clinic in which she was conceived and to show her Warsaw and although she was good as gold, it was also very tiring. I too am looking forward to a few days rest and maybe even a couple of lie-ins (what are those!!!).

Ali, sorry to hear that your cycle has been canceled. I have had trouble with mid cycle spotting on BCP's and have never experienced this previous to having Bella. The consultant who saw me said this was a hormonal blip but when you're not used to your body reacting like that it can be a bit unnerving. Hope you will be able to get back on track soon.

As for me, I am still waiting to hear back from Invimed about timings of when to start my meds and when some of Dh's swimmers will be collected from the Czech Republic.

Love to Bloobs, Izzy, RSMUM, Bonnie, Jules, Helen & Finlay Fox. Sorry if I have missed anyone out.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Sasha -Great to hear from you hun   Sorry about your neg cycle   Lots of love and luck for the next one        We are going to see the lovely Ruth, Simon and co in October with the girls! I am so excited at showing them off to everyone! 

Happy Birthday Angela     Hope you're having a good one xx 

Love to everyone 

Rachel xx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Well the plan has changed for me and due to the bleeding being soooooo heavy IM decided to keep me on the patches and try to build up my lining again and send me for a scan in a weeks time.  So we shall see..... what a roller coaster this cycle is turning out to be.  Only concern is the patches they have been having sporadic problems for the last month with people bleeding on them so I could have a duff batch ...... We shall see.

Sasha hope you hear back from Invimed soon and that you get going with the meds - good luck.

Hi to Rachel, Blubell, Izzy, RSMUM, Bonnie, Jules, Helen & Finlay Fox.

Alison ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Alison - fingers crossed for you that you get the go ahead to cycle.

Rachel - what beautiful girls! I have had assisted hatching, with my own eggs as it is used for older eggs that have tougher shells.

Sasha - hello!

Catch up later,

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ali - so sorry about your cycle being cancelled - what a   .    that your lining is ok at the next scan.

Who was it that was asking advice about going for TX alone?

Just wanted to add, I went to Reprofit last time on my own and thoroughly enjoyed it! I took a HUGE pile of trashy mags which I left at the hotel after I'd read them, and one good book, I made sure there was a kettle in the room and took lots of decaf tea and biccies and other treats. The only slightly heavy thing I took was a portable DVD player which was invaluable - I watched a LOT of funny stuff  plus David Tennant in Casanova ( good for the soul!   - I even had a pizza and non-alcoholic beer in bed one night - bliss!!!! On the way home I asked anyone I could find to help me with my bag - even though it was pretty light anyway, and the hotel were great when I told them I'd had an operation and had to stay in bed.. hope this helps...

Rachel - your girls are ADORABLE!

xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

I went on my own for treatment, time before last.

I rather enjoyed all that "me" time! Plenty of mags, good supply of tea, much like RSMUM. If you are eating out alone, take along a book to hide behind and if necessary, fiddling obviously with wedding ring to ward off any would be Lotharios! 

Even if not married, wear large ring and fiddle with it! 

Plead post-op or bad back at the airport to get help with your luggage!

Jules xx


----------



## Rachel

Ms Minerva said:


> If you are eating out alone, take along a book to hide behind and if necessary, fiddling obviously with wedding ring to ward off any would be Lotharios!
> 
> Even if not married, wear large ring and fiddle with it!
> 
> Jules xx


   

Thanks for the replies girls 

Hope everyone's ok

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone  

It's quiet here  

Well, things are underway for our FET! We had our initial appointment this morning. Couldn't go Thursday in the end. I had a scan and everything looks ok and we had all our bloods done again. It all seems weird at the moment. I feel excited though   

When we arrived at the clinic they recognised my dh straightaway but not me! I think they thought he'd got a new wife! I lost 4 stone from August to September last year so look quite different to the last time they saw me, especially in the face!

I need to book the flights etc now but am nervous incase anything goes wrong. I am sure nothing will though. 

Countdown begins! 12 weeks today I fly out all being well  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Exciting news Rachel! Well done for loosing 4 stone. I'm sure the girls keep you on your toes as well.

I've had a bit of a set back with the transportation of Dh's sperm from Brno to Poland. Initially Invimed said they could arrange it but they assumed the Reprofit have a dried ice tank for transport, well it turns out they don't. So its been a mad rush and lots of phone calls & e-mails to try and sort out an alternative. I contacted Kynisi couriers but they said it might be too short notice for them to do. Why is nothing ever straight forward On tender hooks, yet again.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Sasha 

Sorry to hear you have more trouble with things. I shall pray that all goes smoothly now and everything runs to plan for you   

Take care

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Rachel, that's great news and really exciting.  12 weeks to go ! 12 is my lucky number so you are bound to get a BFP !!!

Sasha, you are a person who moves mountains, so I am sure you will move this one too, but I am so sorry that you have yet another mountain looming.  I hope it proves to be a tiny hummock ... a mole hill in fact !  Good luck  and lots of love from me   

Love to everyone else,
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - oh no! How frustrating to hit another problem, but as Bloobs says, I have every confidence that you will get it sorted out!

Rachel - 4 stones! Wow, well done! You must now be super fit for your FET!

RSMUM - get that bag packed!  

Finlay Fox - great name! I hope that your research on clinics is going well.

Big hello to all the golden girls!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Problem solved     .

Hopefully Dh's sperm will be transported this week.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Woo-hoo! All the best little        ies!!


----------



## Rachel

That's great news Sasha   I shall keep everything crossed that all goes ok for you  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Happy 2nd birthday Lucy & Emma!

   

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Rachel.

love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## bluebell

GREAT news Sasha ... I knew you could do it !!      I ceetianly wouldn't mess with you !!  

Happy birthday to Lucy and Emma !  I am sure they are catching R up !!!  

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - well done to you for getting your problem sorted out, not long now until treatment, we will be with you every step of the way.

Lucy and Emma - hope that you and your Mummy had a lovely birthday!

Jules xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thanks everyone   We had a great day yesterday. We took the girls to Drayton Manor park and zoo where the new Thomas the Tank Engine Land is! It was a lovely day and the weather was very kind to us. The shone quite a bit too  

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to post to say that I am officially on the treadmill of treatment once again. I started my meds last week.

Hope everyone else is ok. It's been a bit quiet on here lately. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

sasha what wonderful news ... will be thinking of you and keeping you in my thoughts daily ...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Great new Sasha! Keep us posted!

Jules xx


----------



## three_stars

sasha-

so pleased to hear that you may actually be getting to your goal.  Good luck to you.  

bonnie


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Sasha,
Hope you are doing OK on the medication. Good to hear that you are on your next cycle. Sounds like we might be cycle buddies, my transfer is due on the 25th April. 

Bye for now
Izzy x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - that has come round really soon! Wishing you the best of luck!

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Best of luck Izzy!


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Izzy, that's wonderful news. I am hoping to have collection and transfer in the first week of May so I'll only be a week behind you. How are you feeling?

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone  

Sasha - Great news   I shall pray that everything goes smoothly for you. Good luck    

Izzy - Good luck to you    

Hope everyoneis well. I am off on holiday tomorrow for a week so will post more when I get back. I have had initial tests at my UK clinic and the results are fine   So all systems go for hopefully July 1st transfer  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your good wishes. Things seem to be going quite smoothly although i am still deciding what to tell work. They were great when i had time off for my initial tx's but i am dreading telling them this time. I don't know if they will be as supportive as they were last time becasuse of already having one child. 
i am deciding whether to phone in sick or tell the truth. I actually only need one day off because i only work two days. If i phone in sick, i will have to do it from Spain and i'm not sure if i can carry it off!  

Rachel, glad that your tests have come back and you are OK to go ahead with your tx. It great that you got so many frosties......they must be a really good batch as well! If you conceive with your frosties, are they technically twins of the twins? Not sure about the biology of it!

Sasha, sounds like you should be having treatment over the bank holiday which is pretty ideal. Thanks for asking how i am. I feel fine on the drugs, just a little swollen around the belly which is fine. Hope the drugs are OK for you. Are you on progynova or patches?

Rsmum, thanks for well wishes. i can't believe you are so close to having your baby. Its definitely true that everyone elses pregnancy seems to go much quicker than your own. 

Jules, time from matching to treatment has gone really quickly this time....you are right. Thats great for me because it saves me dwelling on it all too much. Thanks for the well wishes.

Bye for now everyone. Have a lovely weekend

Izzy x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - I would phone in sick from Spain, after the horrible way I have been treated by my boss, I would have no scruples at all in fact I would positively delight in it!  

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Hope you're having a good weekend.

Izzy, I am taking time off (holiday for 4 days and self-certification for the remainder) for a 'gyne procedure'. I would call in sick too. Hope all continues to go smoothly. Have you booked flights/ hotels yet?

Thanks for all the good wishes girls but I am struggling at the moment.  A couple of days after starting the oestrogen, I started to feel very sore in the lower groin and pelvic area. My vagina also feels sore (sorry if TMI). I have had numerous scans, smears, internal exams over the last few months so I am confident it is nothing serious but I don't want it to be a danger to my next cycle. I thought it might be related to the oestrogen but can't find any of the symptoms I am experiencing listed in the side effects. I also thought it might be Pelvic Inflammatory Disease, but I'm not sexually active so not sure. I'm anxious to know what's going on but I'm not sure whether my GP will be able to tell me anything. Anyone have the same experience? Just feeling very anxious right now.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha - could it be thrush?The estrogen is a very low dose isn't it to start? but then it could be you are particularly sensitive to it - or maybe completely unrelated....when are you due to go out for TX? Is there a nurse you could ask at the clinic?

X


----------



## Newday

Sasha I was like that on the last FET and it was thrush. if you have got time to do use some canesten and get it sorted ASAP

dawn


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, so sorry you have this worry.  I would phone your clinic and ask them what it could be, and go to your GP on Monday and ask for more tests.  Hormones can do such strange things to us.  It may just be a harmless side effect fo the drugs, or, as the others say, thrush.  Hope you get it sorted soon.

Izzy ... yipppeeeeeeeeeeee for you.  

RSMUM and bump  

Dawn, always nice to see posts from you !

Jules, any bumps showing yet ?

Bloooobs xxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - sorry that you have this worry, I can only suggest a visit to your GP, hope it is thrush, then it can be cleared up in time for treatment.  

No sign of a bump for me! I have such bad nausea that I have lost half a stone so far....so if anything I look slimmer, except for boobs which have grown a cup size!  

Dawn - good to see you posting  

I have a nuchal booked for a week today, can't wait to see Beanie again! My local NHS didn't offer me a nuchal scan but a triple test later on, so I am going private.

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your support. The pain got quite bad yesterday and so I ended up ringing NHS direct who got me an appointment to see the out of hours doctor. She was lovely and took a swab. She thinks it is most likely thrush too. never had it this bad though. I txted Dr Rok and he said he didn't think it would affect my tx. The annoying thing is that they didn't perscribe me anything for the thrush. They want to wait for the results of the swab but don't know when those might be available. feeling much better now though. The pain has eased and although its still there I'm not feeling it with every single movement.

Jules, have a wonderful time seeing beanie again today.

Bluebell, will try and call this week sometime. Thanks for your lovely message.

Love to Deb, Izzy, Ali, Beth and anyone else i might have missed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha, relieved for you that is it most likely thrush and nothing more problematic. I hope you get the results very soon.  Natural yogurt is supposed to be good for thrush, both eating it and smearing it down below, so you could do that anyway, even before you get the results. 

Sorry we missed each other yesterday. We'll speak soon. 

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## roze

Dear ladies,

Haven't posted much but glad to see and hear that you are all well. 

Sasha, I'm sure this is nothing serious,but hope the discomfort eases for you as you don;t need this right now. You have been through so much getting this all sorted out.

I have some catching up to do on where everyone is, however for now I'm just popping in to say hi and that we are about to start sorting out tests etc for another tx in Kiev with my frosties. I have had no AF since December so will need to start on progesterone to kickstart this before we can get going.

Its only now that I could consider having another go, as I think have been depressed for some months.My mental functions were not really firing on all cylinders before. Some say thats motherhood but I do think its been PND. Now I can get up, do everything in the right order in a reasonable amount of time, and even start negotiating my return to work.  I really could not have held any serious conversation a few months ago.
I am not that optimistic about tx sucess as I know the statistics and my own history, so I'll be really pleased to get even to a transfer stage. I just felt I needed to at least try with the frosties so I could say I did everything I could.  A further fresh cycle is out of the question, so that will be that. Its either s full sibling for DD or nothing, I think.

Take care folks, will pop in soon to see how everyones doing, and also to post with my news when I have any!


love,


roze  xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - hoping that it does just turn out to be thrush and is quickly sorted out for you.

Roze - glad that the "mists of new motherhood" are clearing for you and wishing you the very best of luck with your frosties.

I did not function very well for months after DD was born, I was just like a zombie, I could get up and dressed and going, but nothing at all seemed real to me, a very strange time....

Jules xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, I'm so sorry. I didn't realize that you had such a hard time after Ella's birth.  I am glad that you feel more like your normal self again. I will add you to the list. I really hope that your FET cycle results in an other addition to your family.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   EDD May 9th 2008

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08.

*SarahElizabeth* -  Fresh cycle ET 9 May 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle May 08 ET 5 may 08

*Ali40* -  Fresh cycle May 08  

*Roze* -  FET  May / June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle late 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)

Please IM me with any changes xxx


----------



## RSMUM

OMGOMGOMG! Just seen myself at the top of the list!      CANNOT believe it! Thanks Sasha!

Jules - wow - things are moving ahead - how are you feeling?

SarahElizabeth - how are you doing hun?

Izzy - Did you decide what to tell work?    for your TX hun  

Sasha - how are you doing? Hope things have calmed down a bit - I have prob got the same as you - it's so     Best of lcuk in May hun - it's been such a long journey for you  

Ali- thanks for the PM - keeping everything crossed for you  

OOps! Just spotted the time - better go...HUGE hugs to you all, sorry I've run out of time to do more personals...

Hang in there girls - take care and tons of     and    and    to you all

R'smum XX


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Roze, so sorry that you've been feeling so rough recently. Glad to hear that you are improving and ready to think about going back out for your frosties. Hope everything goes really well. 

Just a quick update from me.....we found out today that our donor hasn't responded very well and so our cycle is cancelled. We are busy unpacking because dh was ready to leave early tomorrow morning. He was going to go out to do his thing  before i joined him on Sat (mainly because i didn't want to leave our little boy for too long!).  Anyway, our little boy has had loads of extra kisses tonight (like he needs extra!) and we are going to have a big glass of wine after being on the wagon for a while. I am disappointed but there is not much i can do about it. 

Bye for now
Izzy x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Izzy - so sorry to hear your news - please have a glass for me too - I hope the lovely Ruth is able to hook you up with another donor really soon - I know when my first donor backed out it didn't take long at all to get another one on board..


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Izzy, sorry to hear you were all ready and things haven't worked out. Give me a call if you want to rant, always happy to chat with my favourite doggy sitter.  

What a bummer, hope things pick up and you can have another go with a new donor soon.
Big hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, so sorry to hear that your cycle has been canceled. What a huge disappointment. I'm sure you little boy get extra special kisses every night and I'm glad that you are able to take solace in the fact that you have him. As Deb said, hopefully it won't take long to sort you out another donor but I do also appreciate the amount of planning and forward thinking that it takes to plan a cycle with a little one in tow. 

Please let us know how you get on.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - so sorry, it is just such a let down when you have a cycle canceled. Hope that it won't be too long before you get another donor. 

Jules xx


----------



## Izzy x

Ahhhhhh everyone is so lovely. FF is such a special website. We didn't tell anyone about our cycle and therefore we are carrying on today as normal...hiding the fact that this has happened to us. Its so, so nice to log on here and see your posts and know that people understand what you are going through. 

Ruth has been great and she is looking into sorting us out with another donor very soon. 

Giggly, guess you are back at work now this week. It was lovely looking after your doggie and meeting up with you and dh again. Its strange how much we have in common! Little boy loves his hedgehog, he takes it to bed every night! Just a quick explanation to everyone else....it turns out that Giggly and i have been holidaying in the same place for quite a few years....and we have the same jumper! Spooky!

Sasha, thanks for acknowleding the extra planning with a little one in tow. I've got some very disappointed grandparents on my hands who were expecting a visitor for a few nights! Hope you are starting to feel a bit better. 

Jules and Debs, thanks for your posts. Seeing your success makes me more determined to stay on this treadmill! 

Hope everyone else is OK and looking forward to the weekend. The weather is meant to be good (for once!!).

Best Wishes
Izzyx


----------



## Jaydi

Izzy

I just popped in to give you hug and say sorry to hear your treatment has being cancelled.  It's such a shock when it happens and so tough cos you can't tell anyone!  It's hard because you spend so long preparing and you feel so 'ready' don't you?  I hope Ceram find another donor for you very soon. Keep going!  My friend keeps telling me not too look back - only look forward on the rollercoaster ride!  We are all rooting for you.  

Love to you all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Mandellen

Hi everyone

Sorry not been around lately but after last weeks scan result (which hit us a lot harder than we thought) DH & I have shut ourselves away a little and spent loads of time with our DS. I should be used to the negatives of treatment now but it really doesn't get any easier does it? Our gorgeous little boy (coming up for two and a half) has been fantastic this last week and has given me so many kisses and cuddles, in between the constant chatterings and new sentences- it has been so cute! He is quite a funny little man and is fast developing a great sense of humour! He has helped us so much this week and I know that we are so lucky to have him.

Anyway, we are far more positive this week and are looking forward to treatment again in September.

I promise to try and catch up with you all but just wanted to say hi really.

Izzy - I am so sorry about your news today - take care and big  

Sasha - Thank you so much for your pm last week and also adding me to the list - hope all ok with you.

Take care

Mandellen xx


----------



## Sasha B

Mandellen, I've been thinking of you   . Wonderful that your little boy is giving you all these kisses and cuddles as well as so much to be grateful for. They are little miracles and I never want a day to go by when I take Bella for granted. I hope that September will come around quickly.

As for me, all tests have come back clear so its onwards & upwards.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just been speaking to the lovely Sasha on the phone and she told me about your news Izzy, so I have come on to the 'puter send you the biggest of hugs    It is so frustrating, and, as Jaydi so rightly said, you feel so 'ready'.  You sound pretty upbeat and strong about it (as usual for you !).  I hope you enjoy the heatwve weekend with those glasses of wine. 
My mum has sent me some photos of your little boy with my little girly, canoodling together on the armchair !  I loved meeting up wiht you again and hope to again soon!

Mandellen, so sorry to hear about your sad news.  A BFN is bad enough, but to have a BFP and then have it taken away is doubly hard.  My m/c hit so much harder than any of my negatives.  It is great to read your lovely words about your little man.  He looks a real cutie .. a real cheeky chappy and a happy boy.  He is lucky to have such a great mummy.

RSMUm...mother henny penny, you'll be laying your chicky so very sooooooon !!!    

Sasha, so gald you are feeling a bit better and hope it's all easy from now on for you.

Lots of love to everyone else.

Bloooooooooobs xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to Debs... your little will be with you next week .... can't believe it.  It is easier to post on here as don't want to upset anyone on main thread.  I am so happy for you, henny penny ! You have been so strong through all of this, and shouted to the world about how important DE is (when the rest of us have hidden in anonymity).  It is so exciting that another lovely little dE bundle is on the way to share the world with us all.    
Bloooooooooooooooooooooooobs  xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mandellen - so sorry to hear your news, life can be so cruel to give and then take away like that, sending you hugs 

RSMUM - can't wait to hear about the arrival of your baby, so excited for you!

Bloobs  

Sasha - glad to hear that the test all OK and that you are ready to go! 

Izzy - how are you doing?  

Jules xx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi everyone!

RSMum and Sasha I have posted messages to you on the Abroadies thread.

Hi! in particularly to Bluebell and WWAV hope you and your families are both well  

Just to say that I have started the patches now and have a scan booked for Wednesday.  After that of course we may know a bit about timings for treatment.  Been a bit tricky since my brother is getting married on Friday and they have been wanting to know whether we can go.  I was a bit vague for a while not wishing to give the full story but thinking that we might actually be abroad at the time!!    In the end after the pressure got too much I told them about the treatment (they knew of our first treatment anyway) although it did seem a bit over the top telling just so they could do the table plans!!   Anyway at present it all seems a bit unreal and I cannot believe that if all goes well with the scan and everything else I could be on a 2WW in two weeks time.

Love Bethx


----------



## bluebell

Wow Beth.....really imminent then !  It's always a relief to tell someone when the keeping it a secret gets too complicated !
Wishing you all the very best !
Bloooooobss xxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone  

Beth - Great news! Sending you lots and lots of positive thoughts across   

Sasha - Glad your tests were all ok   Thinking of you  

Izzy - So sorry your cycle was cancelled   I am sure Ruth will sort out another donor very soon x

Hi to everyone   Will post longer very soon. Back from hols but very busy! Need another holiday!  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Beth - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Sasha - thinking of you, can't be long now until you flight out!

Me? Scan all OK, looks normal and very active, just like DD was!

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

SOO pleased all is ok with you Jules - fantastic news!


----------



## Rachel

Great news Jules   

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I am typing in a whirl of excitement. EC is confirmed for Friday and all being well ET will be on Sunday. I have had to rush around like a mad thing booking flights, hotels, packing for Bella (food, clothes etc) as she will be staying with her nan. I haven't even given a thought to packing for myself. I am working tomorrow as well which is a good thing (I usually work Fridays but I have a training day tomorrow and get Friday off instead!) and also Thursday so think I'll probably be running around like a headless chicken until I leave. This will probably be my last post until I get back on Tuesday. I can't believe how quickly its come around. The only thing that brings tears to my eyes is the thought of having to leave my beautiful girl for four days. When she says 'mama' it just melts my heart. 

Beth, hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Wow, Sasha,
How very, very exciting. Thats fantastic news. Good luck with all the packing.  As long as you've got your passport, drugs and credit card you'll be fine! 

Try not to worry about leaving Bella. She'll have a fab time with her Nan and you are doing all of this for her too. Its lovely that she says Mama....my little boy can say his swimming instructors name but can't master mine yet! 

Lots and lots of  .
 
I'm sure you'll feel all our positive vibes over the weekend!
Izzy x


----------



## Rachel

Fabulous news Sasha   You're going to be a busy lady for the next few days! I am sure Bella will be fine with nanny although I know how you're feeling as I have to leave the girls to go for my transfer in July. It will all be worth it when you get that bfp and a brother/sister for her  

Wishing you lots of love and  a safe journey. 'See' you next week     

Lots of love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Loads and loads of positive vibes coming your way Sasha!


----------



## bluebell

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hugs for you Sasha for you ET trip, and you are to keep them wrapped around you the whole time you are there, or else !    I wish you all the very best.  You deserve this so much ... you have fought so hard.  Hugs too for little Bella.  Her Nan can make sure she keeps them wrapped round her too.  She will be fine with her Nan, but I know what you mean about feeling awful leaving her.  we felt terrible living it up in London for the w/e away from DD.  I know that this might sound wierd, but in a way you can 'enjoy' missing her.  When I was on my own in BCN twice for frosties, it helped keep me sane to think of my lovely little girl waiting for me at home.

Lots of love to everyone esle.  Izzy, you made me laugh with DS knowing the swimming instructor's name but not yours !!!  Hmmmmmmm, could sound suspicious .. have you been seeing more of the swimming instructor than you have told us !!??  

Debs ............ counting down the days with you now.  Yippeeeeee ! 

Blooooobs xxx


----------



## Mandellen

Sasha - Keeping everything doubly crossed for you! - sending tons of      

Take care

Mandellen xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha,  wow what a rush!  Lots and lots of      for the ET and hope all goes fabulously smoothly.  Bella will have a lovely time with her Nana but I know completely how you feel.  We are going out separately and I will be away from Ben four nights since I plan to do bedrest after ET.  I am sure he will have a lovely time with Daddy but it is quite a wrench to force yourself to do it.  Hope you can get all the packing etc done in time ! 

Had my scan this morning and the lining is 7.2, which I think it good and have emailed IM and am awaiting instructions now.  Interesting to see whether we all get to my brother's wedding on Friday!  

Love to all

Beth x


----------



## bluebell

PS Forgot to say   to Jules that I am really happy for you that your scan went well !  
Bluebell xx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I am overwhelmed by the love & support that I have received from all of you.

Beth, hope you get 'the call' very soon.

Bloobs, thinking of you & little Ria. xxx

Jules glad to hear your nuchal went well.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ali40

Morning Ladies

Sorry that I haven't been around for a while - so much going on and working like a dog.

Bad news from me - despite a great trip to Barcelona, top quality embryos (two grade 10s), lots of R&R (went on my own), acupuncture etc.  It's STILL a   .  Am absolutely gutted as really thought it was going to work, I don't think I could have done anything else to make it work.  I even got a really bad dose of cough, cold, aches and pains and suffered without taking any medication - just in case that made a difference!  

Blood test this morning but after the last experience I know a done deal when I see one.

Sorry to post a downer first thing in the morning - but RSMUM has been kindly asking after me and thought it was only fair to let you lovely ladies know.  Makes us realise how lucky we were that it worked first time with our DD.

We do have 3 frosties - so want to get back to get those ASAP.  We shall see if IM are ok with that.

Take care all sorry for the "me" post.

Best wishes

Alison .....


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Ali - so, so sorry to read your news - hug your little one especially close today and give yourself a huge hug too - you deserve it hun..sending you a BIG cyber hug for what it's worth..


----------



## Izzy x

Ali, so sorry that it has not worked for you this time. Its such a strange journey isn't it. Glad that you are going back for your frosties soon and lots of   to you.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ali - very sorry to read your sad news, sending you big hugs    

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Ali. You'd think it would get easier having a child already but that desire for the second is just as strong. Take good care of yourself. I hope you can go back for your frosties very soon.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Huge hugs Ali   

Take care of yourself. 

Love, Rachel xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Ali       .  BFNs are perhaps even more of a shock once we have already had one success.    I hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Sasha, just in case you are reading this from Warsaw, helloooooo from meeeeee !!!     thinking of you loads.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Sasha, Hope everything is going really well for you in Warsaw.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Rsmum, Was it last Sat that you were due? Please let us know how you are getting on. My dates changed too which is quite bizarre with an IVF pregnancy but i guess the baby willl come in due time! 

Ali, How are you? I hope you managed to make some time for yourself over the bank holiday weekend and feel strong enogh to make some plans.

Jules, scrolling back through and tealised that i haven't said congratulations to you for your scan. It must be fantastic to see that things are going so well. I bet you felt like sitting and watching your little baby all day. I hope you are enjoying the pregnancy. I know i was quite anxious but inbetween that i really enjoyed it! 

Bluebell, how are you on this lovely sunny day? Bet you are frollicking in the meadows. (and getting bitten by midges!). When are you coming down here again? We want to see you! 

SarahElizabeth, not sure if you made it to your brothers wedding! Not sure if i hope you made it or hope you didn't (because that would mean you have had the call!). Hope it wasn't too strssful and you came up with a good excuse for your brother. Womb lining sounds good so hope every else goes well for you. 

Hello to everyone else. I am meant to be walking the dog tonight but i seem to have got as far as the computer which is right by the door. Dog is looking at me with wistful eyes! 

Just letting you know that i've got a new donor and we should be having treatment in June. The donor even seems a better match so i guess that every cloud has some sort of silver lining. I'm just coming off the meds ready to restart them again at the end on May. Please, please let this donor stay with us! 

Hope you are all enjoying the sunny weather. 

Take Care
Izzy x


----------



## bluebell

Izzy .... yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!   Excellent news about your new donor.  We loved seeing you too and I will let you know if we come down, or you just say when you are coming up to bonny Scotland !!!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Excellent news Izzy!
Hope to catch up with you soon. x


----------



## RSMUM

Izzy------ sssooooooooooooooo exciting!!!!      Yes, last Sat was the nhs due date but tomorrow or Thursday was when the fert docs worked it out.She is head-down but not engaged and the cervix is closed and I'm not even getting any AF pain so I reckon she is quite happy in there for now! 

Wondering how things are going for Sasha  and Beth...

Did I tell you lot that we dug out the doco we made when I first went to Barcelona ? It was very    watching it, DD was soo cute! And I was so untidy and fat and old!  Not much change there then! It was the first time DH and I have watched it together and DD wanted to see herself ( of course )..it was so sweet though cos when she heard the bit when I was talking about being determined to make her a big sister she gave me a big speech about how I had never given up and now the baby was coming and how proud she was of me etc.. - it was soo hard not to     I even saw DH surreptitiously wiping his eyes!

Will let you know if anything exciting happens - otherwise it's the MW on Friday and I suspect she might give me a sweep -


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi all!  

Debs, keep checking whether you are here still or not    Hope all goes well.  Sounds like the IVF doctors are more correct with the dates.  Just to say with Ben I went to 41 1/2 weeks so you could have a bit of time    !

Sasha hope things have gone well for you.

Bluebell sorry to hear about your horrid "friend".  Guess that is something we all might dread.  Sounds like she has the problem and maybe is jealous of family life.

I am in a bit of a flap and supposed to be packing (not that I plan to take much at all).  Got obsessed with getting all the washing and ironing up to date    DH is in BCN at the moment for his visit to the clinic.  My ET is Friday morning and I am flying out very early tomorrow.

Love Beth x


----------



## RSMUM

BEST OF LUCK HUN! Is it IM you are going to? If so, is Victoria still there? If so, please send her my love and my news - it was her that got us in touch with each other I think...sorry brain going mushy! 

Well, I see the midwife Friday and then the consultant on Monday so we'll see..just been out for a lovely long walk in the   so feeling quite  

Will be thinking of you

D XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mandellen

Hi everyone

I hope that you are all enjoying the beautiful sunshine - it certainly makes a nice change doesn't it?!!

Sorry that I have not osted for a while but have been keeping a fairly low profile since our news a few weeks ago but am feeling much more positive now. Even though I haven't posted I have still been reading all your posts - I didn't forget any of you!

RSMUM - I have been reading your posts for a long time and only just noticed that we have 3 things in common! CARE Manchester, Reprofit and our gorgeous little ones!! Did you have your little girl via CARE? James was the result of our 2nd ED IVF at CARE in 2005. You have given me hope that it can happen again! I am putting all my faith in Stepan!!

Beth - Sending tons of    for Friday - take care.

I was hoping to do a longer post to you all but I have a stroppy 2 year old demanding my attention!! I will catch up with you later.

Take care everyone

Mandellen xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

RSMUM, yes at IM.  Dr Walker is on maternity leave at the mo  .  I was dealing with her previously.  I remember your tv programme.  I taped it (we were away) at the time it was done, which was just before our last treatment.  I have never met Dr W though have spoken to her.

Mandellen, thanks for your good wishes.

love Beth x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Ali, really, really sorry to read your post.  It sucks.  Lots of hugs and love. xx

Sasha, thinking of you!  Good luck!  xx

SarahElisabeth!!!!  Good luck hun!  xx

Izzy, that's great news.  Good luck to you for June. xx

Mandelline, hope you're feeling much better.  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Got back yesterday and have just now managed to get on line. All went well. I have two embies on board and three good quality ones in the freezer and so now I get to brave the rollercoaster of the 2ww! I test on the 17th.

Beth, I shall be thinking of you on Friday too!

Mandellen, good to hear from you hun. Please don't apologize. Its just lovey to hear from you.

Izzy, wonderful news that your new donor is even better than the last.

Bluebell, hope you are well. Bella & I talk about you & Ria often.

Deb, hopefully little one will arrive soon.

Ali, hope you're feeling a bit better. It's so hard to have a negaitve especially when we know it can work.

Love to everyone esle.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Mandellen

Sasha

Really great news!! I was only thinking about you this afternoon!!

Please take good care of yourself and your very precious cargo.

love Mandellen xx


----------



## Womb with a View

That's excellent news Sasha!  Good luck and relax if you can, on your 2ww. xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Thats fantastic Sasha. Glad things went so well for you. I bet you had a lovely cuddle from Bella too. 
I will send you some fairy dust now, i hope the 2ww passes nice and quickly for you.  

Izzy x


----------



## roze

Great news, Sasha, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

WWAV, I've tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full!


RSMUM, I'm watching the boards almost hourly now to hear your news as it can't be long now....


love to everyone else.


roze  x


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks - well I had two dates from the IVF guys - today and tomorrow and I feel perfectly fine - although a bit hyper! I'm in no hurry for her to come out as long as she is happy..we'll see what the midwife says tomorrow - until then I am desperately trying to get photo albums sorted out, wash more baby clothes, sort out R's birthday, take books back to the library etc.. madness really - just want to try to get all the mudane stuff done asap! 

Will post as soon as I get any twinges!

DX


----------



## Ali40

Hello Ladies

Finally a chance to reply to you all and to say such a huge thanks for all your words of encouragement and support.  I can't remember which one of you lovely ladies it was that said "how hard it is second time around when you know it can work" - and I think that is spot on.  Just assumed it would be as easy as pie.  Still as a good friend of mine pointed out if it had taken a few goes to get my DD then right now I would just be thinking - well this is what it takes.  So am keeping that frame of mind and reminding myself how lucky I was for it to work first time with DD.  Onwards and upwards.  

After the bloods (less than 2, not even a sniff of implantation) confirmed the non-pregancy I ripped off the patches, four days later (exactly when I would have changed them anyway) was back on them as my period arrived the afternoon before!  So have a scan booked for next Tuesday with the treatment (hopefully) the following week.  It will probably be around day 18 so I hope that is not too late.  They are going to give me a doppler test and I am hoping all 3 frosties survive as have finally persuaded DH that we should have them all put back!!  We shall see.  

Anyway here are some personals:

Debs/RSMUM - GOOD LUCK any moment now (although they never arrive when they should) I hope you are feeling ok.
Izzy - congratulations on your new donor, June is just around the corner
WWAV - so nice of you to pop in and think of me, you are a treasure.
Madellen - Glad you are feeling better.
Sasha - WOW best of luck on the 2WW - hope it flies by and is not too stressful for you.
Beth - have left you a message on the IM board - hope all goes well for you.  Thinking about you tomorrow.

Enjoy the sunshine everyone.

Alison .....


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeee sasha, posted for you on Abroadies too, but wanted to say hello on here too and fab news !!  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## roze

APOLOGIES- LONG DEPRESSING POST COMING UP- WARNING!!!

Dear all

Not sure whether this post will disrupt the positive vibes or whether this will be the right place to bring this up, but I feel very despondent and would appreciate any advice or indeed PM's from other abroadies who may be going through the same thing. 

Tonight I feel in the depths of despair. I am not entirely sure whether this is PND, if ever it was, which I once thought I had, or whether its the menopause which I am now advised is highly likely. 

I have been having tests in advance of going for my frosties,  but it seems that I might after all be ' in' or 'at' the menopause. I haven't had a period since December and a recent scan two days ago revealed that I am not likely to have one as my lining is 2.6mm. The sonographer just wrote 'typical post menopausal lining' on the report. I had a private consultation afterwards where the consultant said it was always very difficult to know precisely what was going on with womens bodies as she has often been surprised in the past by her patients, however menopause was indicated because of my age, lack of periods, and lining, also hot flushes, however the latter have improved a great deal since last October.  I did have some blood tests around that time but simply did not believe the GP as one FSH test on its own is not very conclusive.

I suppose I am stunned because prior to down regging in July 2006 and subsequently conceiving I always had very regular periods- like clockwork. Seemingly whilst my body was undergoing pregnancy and birth, other things were going haywire. I just did not think it was biologically possible to get from there to here during my pregnancy and birth year. The flushes started less then two months after the birth and I was wrongly treated with antibiotics for infections relating to my c section scar.

It won't impact on my FET cycle at all, and the reality is that my egg quality has been on the decline since my 30s, so I am not really any worse off by receiving this news, however it was still very unexpected to try to come to terms with. The whole process and  idea of the ' change' fills me with complete dread and horror, especially as I have a young baby to bring up and want to stay fun and lively for her.  I know that this has a lot to do with cultural and media pressures , and sheer ageism especially where women are concerned. Other , more eastern cultures don't view the menopause in the same negative way that we seem to have been conditioned to.

Probably feeling more than a little sorry for myself, I just wish I could enjoy the first few years of my daughter's life without other issues such as this getting in the way.  Effectively we have been trying for so long to have a baby that through technological advances we are now doing it at a stage in life when other natural changes are occurring. 
I do feel a mixture of things; elation that I am so healthy and well which enabled me to have a wonderful relatively straightforward pregnancy and birth at 46, and sadness that circumstances seem to be conspiring to make this a bittersweet experience.  Or are they , or is it that I am doing the conspiring?

The contradiction remains that whilst I feel young, healthy, fit, seem to have lots of stamina to run up and down stairs and push a pram up and down a hill, run around the house and up and down the same stairs with a 20 lb baby, I am told that I am old. I get marketing stuff through the door for the twin set and pearls brigade.

What I have come to realise is that over the years of trying to have a baby, I have probably been coping too well and pushing a lot of things under the carpet. Preparing for a FET has brought me face to face again with many of the biological ' failures' , personal inadequacies and just sheer brutality of the various tests and procedures that one has to go through in preparation. 
I go for a mammogram and am told I am completely healthy but my breasts have some 'innocent' calcium deposits which are typical of a 60 year old. All I hear is the last part.
I go for a scan and am told that I am post menopausal. I seem to not get the bit that' your uterus is absolutely fine, no cysts, no fibroids, clean and healthy. The reason I don;t hear it is that they don;t tell me that until I am about to leave the room.  They just focus on the first bit.  

Sorry for such a long and rambling post. I think all in all its been a long 7 years of assisted conception.  I hope that for my daughter's sake, we can give her a sibling. If not, well we tried our best.  We won't be trying again, that will be that.  If we were 5 years younger, it would  have been a possibility. We'll have to explain the probabilities and rigors of IVF to her one day in the hope that she will understand why it was not possible.
Something in me will miss being on this particular journey , which has been a tortuous but enlightening one with many friendships forged throughout the way. However I think that I will mainly be glad to get to move to a different chapter altogether, maybe even an entirely new book!

regards


roze


----------



## bluebell

Roze, Sending you the warmest of hugs.  Sadly in a rush, but will reply more later xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze     . What a shock to be told in that way. Have you had your FSH & LH levels measured lately? I don't remember much from the onset of my POF but what I do remember are the hot flushes which sometimes used to be almost unbearable and the tears. I cried at anything and everything (and for no reason). Wish I could say more to comfort you. All I can promise is that there will be an end to it and that menopausde or not your FET won't be affected. i really hope & pray that it produces a sibling for little Ella.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Roze,

What a troubling time for you, yet you manage to write so eloquently. Sadly, i do not have that gift of writing so well but there are a couple of things i'd like to say to you. 

Firstly, the hot flushes are common after having a baby. They are basically caused by your hormones settling back down. I know your baby was born a while ago but my friend is still having them 1 year after her baby was born. (she does not have any fertility problems). 

Secondly, make sure the doctors check out your fsh for 2-3 months. Apparently, it changes according to where you are in your cycle. It just seems really strange that your body could have gone through the menopause whilst you were down-regging and pregnant. I was told that most people go through a 2 year time period when they are perimenopausal and they have less frequent periods. There are also differnt blood tests that can be done. Your amh levels is one. If you feel up to it, check out the pof threads. They gave me loads of info and support. 

Thirdly, if it turns out that you are going through 'the change' it will not change your vitality or sense of being a woman. You will still be a wonderful mother to your little baby. Once a little time has passed, and you have got your head around it, you will feel back to normal. The hrt tablets are great at making any symptoms go away. Now that i've had my baby, i don't feel any different to any of my friends who havn't gone through the menopause. I try to turn things around....as i use donor eggs its great that i am not having to worry about my personal egg quality. All of this has taken time but i promise you that you can become content with these things as time passes. 

I know you aren't feeling good at the moment and i want to send you a big hug. Pnd is an awful thing to feel and unfortunately, people who have had their baby through fertility treatment are not exempt. Brooke Shields spoke about this after she had her first child after fertility treatment a few years ago. I remember, in one interview, she said that we could be more likely to feel it because of all he emotions we have bottled up for so many years added to the drugs that we take during the course of our treatments. She also said that it takes a while to get used to 'getting off the roller coaster' with all its highs and lows. The last bit of your post reminds me of this. 

I'm sorry to hear what the sonographer said to you after your mammogram. I know how it feels. When i had to have a blood test to confirm my pof diagnoses, the nurse said 'your veins keep collapsing, they are like my 80 year old patients'. Normally, i would not have remembered this comment but it hurt, and i do remember it. 

Preparing for treatment again is bound to stir up old emotions. Its good that you've mentioned this. After our donor pulled out in April, i was OK but it hit my Dh quite hard. I was really surprised by how upset he was after everything else we've been through. But we've all got residual emotions and these are going to surface sometimes. 

Must go now because i was going to get to bed early and dh will be getting grumpy! 

Hello to everyone else.

Izzy xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ali - sounds like a good plan.  You sound very determined, which, in my bible is a great recipe for getting that BFP in the end.  Good luck hun. xx

Dearest Roze, firstly, I've emptied my mail box just for you!  IM whenever you wish and I'll give you my private email address so you don't ever get the same problem again.

I am so sorry to read your post.  Going through what you've been through (ttc) is hell by anyone's interpretation.  Never underestimate that and the stress, grief and anxiety it causes.  Yes, we've probably all become experts at pushing stuff under the carpet in order to get through tx and reach our goal of becoming a mummy.  You achieved what your heart wanted and it's only to be expected that we might get PND after the birth (non IVF women do too of course).  I was expecting PND for myself.  I was really worried about it as I'd had HG during pregnancy (not to be underestimated in its damage to one's happiness and sense of control and well-being), had ttc and failed so many times, etc, etc.  I was lucky as I'd felt depression creeping in, but once my baby was born I felt that huge cloud lift.  So, sometimes it's chemical, which I would suspect your's is in part, and sometimes emotional/mental.  We all have worries and horrors about getting old.  Who in their right minds wants to go through the menopause or not be fertile anymore?  No one.  It is in stark contrast to being a new mum, isn't it.  However, before you got that "label" from the doc, you were running around like a young mum, pushing that pram, running here and there.  Is it the label of being on the menopause that is upsetting or is it more the thought of the symptoms that one might, and I stress might, have?

You've said it yourself - you feel fit, healthy and young.  Hang onto that.  That belongs to you and can't be taken away by a "label"......only if you let it.  I once read about an island that was discovered many years ago with a tribe on it.  They looked ageless.  It was discovered that the tribe had no concept of what "age" or "old" was and never saw anyone age, and therefore never aged themselves.  

Personally, I feel 10 years younger than I did now than before I had my baby.  People even comment on this.  Why do I feel that way?  Because it's all in my mind and I'm suddenly a young mum.  The people I mix with now are much younger than me I suppose - at baby groups, etc.  People even ask when I'm going to have another.  Ha, ha.  It's all in my mind.  

Roze, I hope this goes down well.......you worked so very, very hard to get your baby and if I were you I'd be damned whether the GP, the consultation, society, my biological age or anyone else, depression or not, was going to take away my chance of being happy, fit, young-minded, free and peaceful to enjoy my baby and her future sibling!  You three deserve that happiness.  Your baby doesn't know your age.  Don't make it an issue and then it won't be.  I look at some mums at the baby clubs I go to and think "blimey, you look awful, you poor love" (sorry, they've probably been up all night!) and I would put them down as older than me but I can bet my house on it they're not!  It's all in the mind.  So, Roze, why don't you change your mind and decide that if you want another baby you can still have it, can't you?  Decide that you're a new mum and you'll enjoy every moment of it.  Decide that you won't let a label or a hot flush ruin what you've fought for for so long.  I hope this is ok to say to you.  It's what I'd say to myself and my old mum would say to me (she has done in the past to get me through ttc).  Love to you. xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Just had a minute to catch up with everyone's news.  

Roze - Huge hugs sweetheart   Everyone has given you such wonderful advice there's not much I can add. Just wanted to say that if you feel strongly about having a sibling for your little one then go for it. You will always wonder what if, if you don't. Take care  

Sasha - Great news   Lots of love for your 2ww and beyond      

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   EDD May 9th 2008

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08.

*SarahElizabeth* -  Fresh cycle ET 9 May 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle ET 5 May 08

*Ali40* -  FET  June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)

Please IM me with any changes xxx


----------



## roze

Its a wonderful list!

RSMUM, how are you doing? 

Sasha, Bluebell, WWAV, Rachel , Izzy, and everyone else, thanks for the wonderful advice and messages of support.  I feel now a little embarrassed about having such a long wallow online. WWAV, I think you are right, a lot of this has to do with the label rather than the way I feel at the moment.  
Us women are always being labelled. The particular ' menopause' label has such negative connotations in this ageist society which does not treat older women very well.  I was also concerned that overnight I might change and suddenly become a different person and unable to look after my baby. I am also the major breadwinner at the moment so felt like the whole house of cards was about to collapse.  But if it is this, it may in fact not be that bad.

But you are absolutely right, my baby does not have any concept of age and seems to love me the way I am. I will try not to let anything spoil our relationship or my enjoyment of her early years- they are much too precious as is she.

I've decided that one thing to try and avoid is too much googling either on the symptoms or the menopause. Google hard enough on any particular subject and you will find something either to make you feel better or to make you feel worse. You will rarely find  a piece which says, ' well I went through the menopause and it was ok really'- thats not just newsworthy.

I hope to be starting treatment in the next few weeks probably for a dummy cycle to build up my lining and to induce a bleed, before the actual ET. At the very least the oestrogen ought to help a little with the flushes etc. Lovely stuff!

Sasha,  I will be keeping everything crossed for you. I hope you are able to rest a little and that you are getting some support with Bella.

Take care all, will pop in shortly to check RSMUM's news!

roze  xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hang in there Roze  - you have had such lovely, wonderful wise advice from these posts I can't possibly add to it....some of the comments have really touched me, especially the fear of PND after tx after holding everything in to cope with it all ...what a wonderful bunch of women there are on here.

Just wanted to pop in and say there's no news from me at all - seeing the consultant tomorrow - soo hope I don't get induced but what can you do eh?! DH refuses   and I know that's the best thing for encouraging things to start moving  ,personally I am in no hurry but the anxiety is getting to me a bit. I just feel the baby isn't ready to come out yet ( famous last words eh?!  ) - she's moving around quite happily and I still feel fine so I am happy to try for another sweep tomorrow if they agree...the trouble is, if they are going on their date of May 2nd then they will be keen to induce me. DD's birthday is the 19th and I was planning a small party with family and friends in the garden this time next week, not sure what to do now as it might be completely bonkers to even consider it! On the other hand I don't want DD to feel that we are not celebrating her b'day much - especially as this time last year I had to leave her party in a rush as I was MC'ing  - how things turn around eh?! 

anyway, better get off to bed..will post as soon as things get exciting I promise!! 

Deb X


----------



## three_stars

just lost my post it seems 
Basically Roze I just wanted to say that I have felt the exact same way as you wrote in your post.. 5 years ago after my Ella! And here I am with the twins now... I do have to admit this time around I am feeling much more exhausted and trying to push off the dreaded PND that can come with it. Less hot flushes then I had last time though. 
Aging, menopause, taking hormones, losing our shape and beauty... enough to depress anyone... if we dwell on it I guess. You are as young as you want to be. ANd children keep us young ( well when they aren't tiring us out that is!!! )

RSMUM- surprise dyou are still not in the delivery ward. My EDD was to be on Ella's BD and she thought they would be her presents!!! Felt bad about no party this year of any kind but she seemed perfectly happy with the little fete at school and an outing to starbucks witht the twins a week after the birth.

I posted a USA mothers day letter on Babes and bumps but don't think anyone is reading that thread much now so will share with you lovely mom here:

This made me think of all of you and moms and what it means to be one.
love, Bonnie

This is for the mothers who have sat up all night with sick toddlers in their arms, wiping up puke laced with Oscar Mayer wieners and cherry Kool-Aid saying, "It's okay honey, Mommy's here".

Who have sat in rocking chairs for hours on end soothing crying babies who can't be comforted. This is for all the mothers who show up at work with spit-up in their hair and milk stains on their blouses and diapers in their purse.

For all the mothers who run carpools and make cookies and sew Halloween costumes. And all the mothers who DON'T.

This is for the mothers who gave birth to babies they'll never see. And the mothers who took those babies and gave them homes.

This is for the mothers whose priceless art collections are hanging on their refrigerator doors.
And for all the mothers who froze their buns on metal bleachers at football , hockey or soccer games instead of watching from the warmth of their cars, so that when their kids asked, "Did you see me, Mom?" they could say, "Of course, I wouldn't have missed it for the world," and mean it.

This is for all the mothers who yell at their kids in the grocery store and swat them in despair when they stomp their feet and scream for ice cream before dinner. And for all the mothers who count to ten instead, but realize how child abuse happens.

This is for all the mothers who sat down with their children and explained all about making babies. And for all the (grand) mothers who wanted to, but just couldn't find the words.

This is for all the mothers who go hungry, so their children can eat.

For all the mothers who read "Goodnight, Moon" twice a night for a year. And then read it again. "Just one more time."

This is for all the mothers who taught their children to tie their shoelaces before they started school. And for all the mothers who opted for Velcro instead.

This is for all the mothers who teach their sons to cook and their daughters to sink a jump shot.

This is for every mother whose head turns automatically when a little voice calls "Mom?" in a crowd, even though they know their own offspring are at home -- or even away at college.

This is for all the mothers who sent their kids to school with stomach aches, assuring them they'd be just FINE once they got there, only to get calls from the school nurse an hour later asking them to please pick them up. Right away.

This is for mothers whose children have gone astray, who can't find the words to reach them.

For all the mothers who bite their lips until they bleed when their 14 year olds dye their hair green.

For all the mothers of the victims of recent school shootings, and the mothers of those who did the shooting.

For the mothers of the survivors, and the mothers who sat in front of their TVs in horror, hugging their child who just came home from school, safely.

This is for all the mothers who taught their children to be peaceful, and now pray they come home safely from a war.

What makes a good Mother anyway?

Is it patience? Compassion? Broad hips? The ability to nurse a baby, cook dinner, and sew a button on a shirt, all at the same time?

Or is it in her heart? Is it the ache you feel when you watch your son or daughter disappear down the street, walking to school alone for the very first time?

The jolt that takes you from sleep to dread, from bed to crib at 2 A.M. to put your hand on the back of a sleeping baby?

The panic, years later, that comes again at 2 A.M. when you just want to hear their key in the door and know they are safe again in your home?

Or the need to flee from wherever you are and hug your child when you hear news of a fire, a car accident, a child dying?
The emotions of motherhood are universal and so our thoughts are for young mothers stumbling through diaper changes and sleep deprivation...

And mature mothers learning to let go.

For working mothers and stay-at-home mothers. 
Single mothers and married mothers. 
Mothers with money, mothers without. 
This is for you all. For all of us. 
Hang in there. In the end we can only do the best we can. Tell them every day that we love them. And pray.

"Home is what catches you when you fall - and we all fall."

Please pass this to a wonderful mother you know.

(I just did)


----------



## Womb with a View

That's lovely Bonnie!  xx

RS Mum........it's like waiting for Christmas as a kid!  Ha, ha!  Good luck. xx

Roze.....you sound much more positive now.  I agree, no googling.  xx


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - this is the second time I've tried to read though your " mom's " thing and the second time I've had to give up cos it makes me    so much!!!   Yes, I am thinking that I will try to postpone having people round unitl half-term which is end of May - I might be a little less like the walking dead by then! 

Thanks for all your good wishes girls - geting really excited/scared now - have had a pinkish " show " this morning so things may be progressing - luckily I am seeing the cons this afternoon - so that's good timing - will let you know..

Bonnie - I'll text you in case your computer has crashed ..

oooh I'm getting REALLY scared now - was it really 7 years ago I did this?!! how time flies eh?!


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - just checking for news, wishing you all the best hun! 

Bonnie - that is so lovely, thank you for sharing and Happy Mother's Day!

Roze - after 3 failed IUI's my FSH came back as too high to try IVF and I was devastated!! One of the worst days of my life, I remember it so well, (got a parking ticket the same day!) a couple of month's later my FSH dropped, and I conceived DD with IVF and ICSI. 

We are more than a hormone number, much more. I sometimes, irrationally I know, feel that i have somehow "cheated" by using donor eggs especially as we are in the "not telling camp" I feel that I am taking the credit for someone else, our lovely donor!

I worry about being an "older mother" and sometimes find it hard to be at the school gates with mum's 20 years younger, but I know that I am a good Mum to DD and that is what counts!

Sorry, I am wittering on, far less eloquently than other posters! Thinking of you and glad that you are feeling more positive. Do not underestimate the life changing effect of having a baby and the shock to the system, both physical and mental!

Jules xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Bonnie - That was lovely     Thank you x

Roze - Glad you're feeling a bit better about things x  GOOD LUCK for the upcoming cycle     

My drugs arrived on Sat   All seems real again now   All being well I shall be flying to Marbella 7 weeks today!   

Love to everyone  

Sasha            

Love, Rachel xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie - I have never laughed & cried so much in such a short space of time. Thank you for sahring this with us & Happy Mother's Day.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,

Just popped in as I have been thinking of you Roze and wanted to see how you are.

I have been thinking about how why it is particularly tough for you to have to go through this.  I have had the same fears, and it always comes down to the feeling of trying to wade upstream, against the flow.  I have imagined that if I had had 3 or so children naturally, years ago, then I wouldn't need to have these intense feelings of needing to still 'feel' of child bearing age.  It feels as if it would be so much easier if I could feel that my womb had done its bit, and that I could now just let go and glide comfortably downstream and with satisfaction into the next stage.  I know that this is an oversimplified view, and that it is tough for any woman to go through the menopause, but there is that sense that we are still juggling all sorts of stresses against what feels like a deadline.  Medically, as you say, you can still have tx even if you are menopausal, but it will feel strange to feel that you have moved to the next stage, but still be trying to have a baby, which feels more like the last stage.  I feel that, as long as we are having tx, we consciously or subconsciously put pressure on ourselves to hang onto our 'youth'.  

If the same applies to you, which it sounds like it does, then it is a real pressure cooker of emotions, and it is no wonder that you are finding it tough. 

I agree with the lovely WWAV that it is good to be positive and to do your best to make the decision to cope and ignore the stereoptyping / label etc, but at the same time I think it is important too to allow yourself to feel the emotions that all this brings, and not to deny them or beat yourself up if you are feeling low, ie to tell yourself off for not feeling positive.  You are going through a tough bit in your life, and I think you need to be gentle with yourself and feel that it is OK to be sad / low / angry etc at times.  These are accepatable and natural emotions and I believe that time is a healer.

In a few years time you won't be within the tornado of tx, you will have moved on, and it will ease for you then I am sure.  Everthying is so raw for you at the moment ... you are about to undergo FET, which does, as you say, pick off all othe old scabs of emotion as to how hard it can be, whilst at the same time trying to come to terms with your diagnosis of menopause.

I want you to be kind and gentle with yourself and let your feelings be, and let time heal once your life settles down.  I had a real sense from your post that you are being too hard on yourself, beating yourself up about not being able to cope.  At the same time, reading between the lines, I can see that you ARE coping really well.  You are a loving, lovely mummy who is fit, healthy, energetic and caring.  Your DH and DD are so lucky to have you.  

I think Izzy is so right that maybe you need more tests.  Perhaps this is something you can do once you have had tx, whether or not you get a BFP.  It does all sound a bit erratic and, as Izzy says, your FSH etc levels may change again with time.  Your forthcoming tx will unselttle your hormones so it is probably impossible to know what will happen next until after tx, and hopefully another lovely BFP for you.

I am sending you all my love.  You are always so caring an supportive of all of us.  I hope you feel supported here .... a big 'net' of hugs to fall into, and I sincerely hope that you don't feel like you have to pretend to us that you are feeling better because we have all offered support.  You will still have low days I am sure (don't we all !!!!!!), and I hope you will share these with us as well as the highs.

Loads of love,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me as I am currently running round like a headless chicken!!!

Roze - sending you huge hugs    - others have said things far better than I ever could.

Debs - you're still here!!!! Thinking of you      and waiting to hear your news

Well I had a bit of a surprise yesterday - a call from Ruth offering us a potential donor. It seems like someone else has been dropped out and the donor is a good match for us. We will be going out to Spain the last week in June. As you can imagine I am still in shock as we did not really expect to be going out until the end of the year. I have managed to get a scan arranged. The GP has done the blood tests and the sperm test for us. The meds are being sent from Italy by courier. It still does not seem real    

Helen
x


----------



## RSMUM

woo-hoo Radnorgirl!!!!    

yes, still here - although the babe feels VERY low tonight and I'm having lots of cramps but nothing contraction-ish! Dh left this morning and drove back to London - it's his b'day tomorrow so it would be an intersting day if he has drive all the way back here again eh?!


----------



## Rachel

Hi Helen 

I am going to Ceram all being well on 30th June! My meds came from Italy too! I was surprised. It's amazing to think what we have to plan to get our little ones when most people just have them one after the other without a thought isn't it  

Good luck  

Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel

Come on Deb's little one!    We want to meet you   

I hope things get going for you very soon Debs  

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Well, I had a show at 4:30 this morning and have been having mild af pains since..everyone is on alert and DH is driving back from London - it's his birthday today! So now I'm wondering if I am over-reacting but going back to bed- will post later

D X


----------



## radnorgirl

DEBS!!!!!!                    

Thinking of you hun

Helen
x


----------



## three_stars

Helen and Rachel-  great news for you both.  End June will be here in no time.

I am guessing Debs is in delivery today??  Anyone heard yet??

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

I'm still here! Contractions mild every 5 mins - 15 secs long..nothing really too dramatic - YET! The hospital have said to keep a close eye though as they might suddnely intensify...so we may go in in a few hours just to see what's happening but I'd rather stay at home as long as I can. I am getting tired now and nothing has started yet! Typical eh?! Could do with a snooze....
will post later if I am still around

D XXXXXXX


----------



## Izzy x

How exciting Debs. Can't believe the time is nearly here!!! 

I'll be thinking of you lots tonight. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks hun - going into hospital now as contractions about every 3 mins and 30 secs or so...really scared/excited!


----------



## Izzy x

Helen, thats a great surprise! I think it will work out really well because you'll have less tme to think about it! Have you decided whether to take little Monty yet? We were going to leave our little boy with his grandparents last time (April) but this time we've decided to take him (June). Ruth said that she wants to see either him or good photographs! We've booked into a very different type of hotel, this one has got a playground and toddlers pool! 

Rachel, glad that you've got your dates too. 

Sasha, Hope the 2ww is going OK. xxx

Well, i'm finally drug free again after my cancelled cycle. After 5 weeks taking them, they were starting to make me feel a little strange  . I start the new cycle drugs in a couple of weeks and i'm looking forward to the break. I find the cyclogest part of the drugs much worse than the progynova. Cyclogest seems to unwire me a bit!!!!! 

take care everyone
Izzy xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Oh my goodness Debs. You'll be holding your little bunddle before you know it! We'll have another abroadie baby!

Izzy x


----------



## radnorgirl

Go Debs !!!!!


Izzy we are planning on taking Monty. We are having a bit of a nightmare sorting out the accomodation and flights. What hotel have you booked? It all seems to be a lot more expensive than before  

Helen
x


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Helen,

Yes, I spent about 5 hours looking though all the hotels in Marbella a couple of nights ago. I just coudn't make up my mind. In the end we opted for the Ricon Andalucia because its got parking etc. Its not ideal though because it hasn't got a kitchen. We are going to have half board so that i can join dh and little boy for meals and things inbetween chilling after ET. 

It'll be quite funny having little chap with us...hope it doesn't get too hot! (for once!!). 

Izzy x


----------



## Womb with a View

Thinking of you Debs!!!!!  Good luck pal.  Won't be long til you hold your bubba in your arms!!!  Ahhhhhhh.  xx

Radnorgirl....wowowowoowow!  That's fantastic!  Good luck.  xx

Izzy - hope you're feeling flushed through, clean of those drugs and the next tx is 'the one'.  x


----------



## radnorgirl

Izzy

Have you actually booked your flights and hotels yet? How long are you going for? How long before and after egg transfer?

I want to go ahead and book the flights but I am scared of the dates changing!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Rachel

Come on Debs!! Hope everything is ok hun xx

Helen and Izzy - I want to book my flight too but have been putting it off so will probably end up walking to Marbella!! 

Sasha -         

Love to everyone

Rachel xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ooooh Debs! So excited!!

Izzy and Helen - that it great news for both of you!

Rachel - your two little girls are just adorable, love the updated photo. Good luck for your FET in June!

Sasha - thinking of you, hope that you are doing OK in the 2ww.

Me? Just as the morning sickness improved, I went down with a nasty vomiting/diarrhea bug, so feeling wiped out and lost a few more lbs!

Jules xx


----------



## nats210

Just popped in to see how Debs was doing. Really excited for you can't wait to hear the news.
Best of luck to those of you waiting to book and go again, we are hoping to hear from Ruth later in the year for our next attempt.
take care
Hugs
Nats
xx


----------



## Izzy x

I was also just popping in to see how Debs is doing. Don't really know what i expected.....did i think she would give birth and then hop straight onto the computer!!  

Helen, we have got our flights booked because it was cheaper to transfer them from the cancelled cycle (£20 per flight). I just hope that the dates don't change.

In my previous experience, the dates changed by 1 day on my first cycle (when i got pregnant) and my FET (my womb lining needed an extra day!). We are staying in Marbella for 5 nights this time. I think its down to luck really, if the dates change...its going to be very expensive so fingers crossed they won't! 
By the way, we have booked the hotel through roomsnet. If we cancel it, we lose a 10% deposit and nothing else (as long as it is cancelled 24 hrs in advance) Good luck to you. Its such a dialema! 

Hello everyone else. 

Izzy x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi to everyone! 

_*Debs*_, do hope things are going well for you at the hospital xx

I had my DET last Friday am, with not long to wait and everyone I met was very pleasant and professional. We had 8 eggs, 6 embryos and so 2 were used and 3 able to freeze (1 obviously did not make it). It was a relief to have some embryos to freeze just in case we need to go back again, as plan B. After ET I stayed for a few days in Barcelona resting and getting lots of sleep and lovely room service food (excellent and masses of it - and hot chocolate to die for!) - the most rest I have had for ages   By the end though I was getting mightily fed up of watching only the news in English and documentaries!

I have a blood test booked for 23rd May (Friday week). Have occasional twinges and back ache and feel tired (but then I often do especially if I am up to DS at night which I was last night - although this is rare now).

However, I have done or not done something extremely *STUPID* today which is forget to take my 3 p.m. pessary       When I realised at 6p.m. I took 2 immediately to make sure I got some progesterone in my system quickly and because I had no one to ask on the basis that on the day of ET IM seem to add another pessary even if you have only recently taken one so I reckoned 2 should be ok. Can anyone offer any advice about this please? Bit desperate and depressed about it all now. Hope I have not wrecked everything by missing the dose by 3 hours. All had seemed to be going so smoothly as far as I could tell ... I'll try to speak to the clinic in the morning anyway.

Sasha, wishing you well on the dreaded 2WW

Love

Beth x


----------



## Sasha B

Beth, I know how everything can be a worry in the 2ww but I think you were right to take the double doasge once you realised. As you said, they do it at ET so it can't be harmful. Don't forget the meds are slow realease so there would still have been some left over in your system at the time. Hope your 2ww is going ok. 

Warning: 'Me post' coming up - sorry

I went back to work today and felt really rough. I also feel like I'm going to burst into tears at any moment. I can't bare the though of this not working. It feels like I've climbed a huge mountain in the last year to get here with the battle over Dh's sperm and the stress previous to that of having to find a job. Its been such an emotionally taxing time and at times I struggle to put on a brave face. 'Think positive' I keep being told, but I'm not superhuman and my stength isn't boundless. I miss Dh all the time and a negative simply reminds me that I have more loss to greive over yet again. Thanks girls, I know I can share this with you without being judged.

Sasha xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha, thanks for your reply to me. I just hope the residue of the am pessary will have kept enough of the progesterone in me. I have just read my clinic notes and they seem to say there is leeway of about an hour though - just hope this is on the cautious side.

As far as your feeling bad is concerned, it is understandable. Apart from anything else the 2WW is awful and I don't think the drugs help. Of course I don't really know all the details of what you have had to overcome treatmentwise but I think you *have* climbed mountains since you had to fight when things went wrong and all in a relatively short space of time. It is natural to feel like you do but you have achieved so much. Please remember at this stage there could well be a *positive*. Take care.

Love Beth x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - you are such an incredible person, to cope with all that life has thrown at you, no wonder you are feeling "wobbly"! Thinking of you very much and sending you cyber hugs.  

I realise that it is not the same thing as you have faced at all, but I am so sad that my Dad is no longer with us, and so will never know how happy I am to be having this longed for second baby. I even dreamed that I was telling him. 

Beth - Please don't worry, I am sure that it will be fine! When my progesterone was low after my BFP, the ARGC just told me to pop in 2 pessaries instead of one, don't know where I was meant to find room for them!  

Jules xx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha,                .  You are one of the toughest women i know. You are allowed to feel how you are feeling.  Sometimes feeling positive is just too much like hard work . Hang in there sweetie until testing.  We are all here for you whatever happens.    Bluebellxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just to let you all know that RSMUM's little girl, Lily Christine, arrived safely at 9.41am this morning, weighing 5lbs 14oz !!
I will post more once I get more details !!
Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, and CONGRATULATIONS to Deb, DH, DD and tiny DD !!        
I'll be having a large  to celebrate for you.
LOADS of love from 
Bluebell, DH and DD xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Beth, great news about your embies and tx.  

Sasha, thinking of you lovely and your test.  The dreaded 2WW is nearly over !

Blooobs xxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Huge congratulations to Debs, DH, DD on the safe arrival of the precious little one    

Sasha - ending you huge hugs  and positive vibes      . Remeber not only have you been on a huge emotional roller coaster ride but your hormones have too! Last time I was on the 2ww I was signed off sick for some of it as I was in such a state!!!

Helen
x


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Debs, she's here at last!!! Congratulations!!                                 Can't wait to hear from you.

Bluebell, thank you for such wonderful supportive comments. The phrase 'scabs of emotion' sum it up perfectly I think. I know I have DD, but the ghosts and emotional scars of previous failed tx's always seem to appear when you least expect it. We all go through so much in our many attempts to conceive that it probably takes its toll somehow. How did we all stay optimistic enough to keep trying. Whats important is not to let any of these spoil my time with DD as the first years are all so precious and I've probably wasted a lot of that with negative thoughts and emotions.

Sasha, take care of yourself. You've been through so much recently. Its a difficult time with a range of feelings and emotions coming out. I think I managed to blot the 2ww out last time  as I so wanted it to work. I don't actually remember it at all. Would you be able to take some time off work around the testing date, just to relax a bit?

Beth, the clinic will always be particular but they always prescribe much more than we need anyway - I am sure that things will be OK. I know from personal experience that progesterone levels can dip naturally without any serious consequences.

I started a mock cycle yesterday as ISIDA prefer me to have a bleed before the real thing. The oestrogen seems to have dispensed with the hot flushes for now and made me irritable a la PMT, if my memory of that serves me correctly. Looks like we'll be going over at the end of June, only a few weeks after I've started back at work, so they are going to love me there.  I will write to them on Monday advising them of the prospect. My GP has agreed to write  a private sick cert giving advance notice of treatment however being as vague as she possibly can be. I may only need a few days in Kiev but I would prefer to have a full week off work to reduce stress levels before the ET.  

DH is already telling DD ( of course she doesn't understand!) that she might be having a sibling. I find that really stressful as I think he has forgotten the previous 7 failed cycles that came before DD. I hope that he isn't getting too hopeful as it will be a dreadful crash for him if it does not work. I feel less optimistic than he does but pleased to have been given a chance. I will be sad if it doesn't work but  I think it will be a release to finally end the roller coaster of  tx and to really start enjoying more what we have.  

Take care, all, will keep a close eye on you all and await news from Debs.

roze  xxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations to Debs, DH, and DD on the safe arrival of your little girl!      


Jules xxx


----------



## three_stars




----------



## Sasha B

Did a sensative HPT this morning an it was a BFN    

Sasha xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha I am so very sorry if that is the case.  But are you having a blood test as well?  Could you have tested too early?  I hope you can get another result   

Love Beth x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so sorry, but   that it was just too early. When is your "official" test day? 

Sending you   and   

Jules xx


----------



## Izzy x

Oh Sasha,
So sorry that it seems to be a bfn this time,especially after all the plannig that took place. Well done for having the strength to get through that 2ww though, they are so difficult. Make sure you give yourself some treats now. 
Thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Izzy xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Izzy.

BFN is confirmed.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Sasha

I am so very sorry 

Take care
Love dawn


----------



## roze

I am so sorry, Sasha. 

Feel free to PM me if you want to chat.

roze x


----------



## Mandellen

Sasha

I am so so sorry to hear your news - please take care of yourself and please pm me if you want to.

Love Mandellen xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so very sorry  

Jules xx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Sasha, so sorry to hear it has been confirmed. Take care of yourself  

Beth x


----------



## radnorgirl

so sorry Sasha

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

So sorry lovely Sasha.  Have been thinking of you all weekend.  I hope that you can find some 'you' time to be able to have a bit if peace to get over this horrible BFN.  Big, big hugs from me as ever,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Ali40

Sasha

Really sorry to see your news - please look after yourself, it is just far too hard sometimes isn't it?

Take care

Alison ....


----------



## Rachel

Sasha

So sad to read your news sweetheart   

Take care of yourself  

Lots of love, Rachel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Again, really sorry to hear your news Sasha, especially after reading your previous posting on here.  Feel very upset for you.  I know you've been through a lot.  Hang in there petal. xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Sarah Elizabeth......that's wonderful news.  Am thinking of you and wishing you tons of luck. xx

Just a note for RS Mum, although she texted me and I texted back, etc, CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!!  That's fab news.  She's a dinky one, our little Lily, bless her.  Photos please when you have them. xx


----------



## Ali40

Ladies

We are off again - this time "en famile" for a week staying down the coast from Barcelona.  We fly out tomorrow with FET (hopefully) on Thursday.  Am due to have a doppler scan on thursday morning then all being well they will defrost the embryos, then all being well (again) they will transfer them Thursday lunchtime.  We have 3 frosties - not sure what they will do, defrost them all or just two etc. This will be our third attempt for a sibling so am remaining positive and keep telling myself 3rd time lucky!!!  

I am tempted to ask IM at the doppler scan as we are there for a week if it is worth defrosting them and then leaving them for a day to see if they do go on to develop?  Anyone heard that it is better to go with defrosted 2 day embryos rather than 3 day embryos?  I have just always done as they say - but if we are there anyway would it give a more guaranteed success rate?

Anyway I digress.  Sorry no time for more personals.  

will let you know how it went when I return ......

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Womb with a View

That's good news Alison!  I haven't heard about leaving frosties to develop/grow....although I did wonder about it.  I had our DD with frosties at the IM too.  They weren't left to grow, just taken out the freezer that morning.  

Good luck and chill. x


----------



## Ali40

WWAV

You have made my day - lovely to hear frostie success reports ..... esp when they give you lower odds of success than a fresh cycle.  I had been lulled in to such a false sense of security because I was one of the lucky ones that it worked first time at IM with my DD.  Now I am realising just how lucky I was.  You ladies are just amazing going thru it time and time again - I get sooo stressed which of course can't help either.

How many frosties did you have put back to get your DD?

Alison ....


----------



## Rachel

Alison 

Good luck for the FET    I do hope it all goes well. I shall be praying for you    I don't know anything about leaving thawed ebryos to see what happens as I am ne wto it myself! My transfer is in 6 weeks time! 

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Alison.  We had 3 frosties and I wanted all 3 put back!  Dr Olivares talked me into having 2 put back but really was concerned both embies would embed and his concerns were for multiple births.  Of course, I thought that idea was wonderful, so bring it on!  However, now I can see what he meant as I nearly had two embies embed, bless them, but one came away very early on.  I really wanted the 3 put back and we were arguing the toss for over 30 mins.  I only "gave in" because I respect him, but came away feeling robbed and that I should have pushed for more.  However, whilst we were arguing this, our frosties were defrosting and only 2 made it anyway.  Dr O said he thought the case for putting just one back when there is a donor involved was appropriate.

Getting a BFP is like rolling the dice and it's easier to "achieve" than winning the Lottery, the odds are far greater.  However, having said that, I think "letting go" of the outcome, if you can achieve that, is by far the best thing we can do for ourselves.  If I could bottle that, I'd be soooooo rich.  I only managed it twice out of the 8 cycles, which I suppose ain't bad.  One of those times produced our DD.

Good luck hun.


----------



## RSMUM

Just popped in to say Hi and give you all a cyber hug for all your kind thoughts over the past mad few days!  Lily and I got the all clear to leave the hospital yesterday - she had had jaundice so had had to stay under her litlel sunbed for a few days and then they were worried about her not eating properly    but all ok now....she is a tiny, weeny little bird of a thing and so so sweet....after all we went through to get her I suppose it was apt that we had a  very dramatic, very scary labour and birth ( not sure if any of you want to hear about it ) followed by the jaundice and weight thing...but it was absolutely wonderful to be able to come home yesterday, the day my DD turned 7 and exactly a year since I had my last miscarriage...life is so strange...

Sasha - just wanted to send you an enormous hug...

Ali - good luck with your "snow babies in waiting "..will be crossing everything for you

oops better go, hear a little bird-like squeak!

Will post photos when I know how..

Deb XX


----------



## Izzy x

Ahhhh, Debs, that post really brought tears to my eyes. I'm so happy for you. You are inspirational on so many levels. The way you have publicized the donor egg concept and made other people more aware of what happens is amazing. You've also persevered so hard and now you've got your wonderful little baby girl home with you.  What a fabulous ending! 

Its amazing when you think what can happen in 1 year ! I like thinking like that! 

Many, many congratulations on your  little girl. Your two daughters are very, very lucky to have you as a Mummy.

Izzyxx


----------



## Rachel

Debs 

Lovely   Congratulations sweetheart   

Lots of love to you and your family of 4  

Love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Debs, lovely to see you posting again - 

Thanks for all the good wishes - they have worked!! Well am in a complete state of shock but we seem to have a positive blood test with a level of 336 HCG (also did two hpt and they confirmed a positive).

So busy floating around the house whilst DS causes havoc - dont mention crayons or paperclips everywhere   

Cant really believe it.  Had Plan B ready for operation including hot baths again and wine...

Love Beth x


----------



## Rachel

Wow! Beth, that's great news!!   Well done  

Look after yourself  

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations Beth! Fab beta level too!!!

Jules xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Beth

Wonderful news!! Huge congratulations.

Great beta numbers  

Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Beth! So pleased it worked for you and that your levels are so great. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Ali40* -  FET  June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)

Please IM me with any changes xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

I have just read Sasha's updated list and I see that there are a few ladies with frozen cycles in the next couple of months. I just wanted to say to Ali, Roze and Rachel - believe in those frosties. Monty was a frostie. They can give you a BFP too!

Helen
x


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to say Hi! HUGE hugs to Sasha,hope you are doing ok hun

and MASSIVE hugs to Beth - sooo pleased for you!


Who's going out next? sorry I'm losing track of you all..but I'll catch up soon, I hope.....

by the way, does anyone know how I post pictures on the gallery?

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Woowowowowowow!!!!  Beth.....so pleased for you!!  That's fabulous news.  Congratulations to you guys.  I bet you're in shock!  Ha, ha!  Lovely jubbly!  Enjoy!  xx


----------



## three_stars

just wanted to say good luck to alison
..and to debs- thanks for the pic!  lovely.  tel me what happened at the birth when you have time.. glad you both made it ok and now safe at home.

love. bonnie


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I recognise a lot of you from the abroadies chat thread where I post! 

Just to let you know that I'm going to Invimed Warsaw tomorrow for ICSI and hopefully will be staying for 2 week+ for the stimms and EC and ET. If it all works out!I'm on the DR meds at the moment and on day4 of AF so hopefully will be able to start stimms soon.

Congratulations to Beth on your BFP and hope to 'speak' to you again in Warsaw.

LOve
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, I have added you to the list. Welcome & looking forward to hearing great things from Warsaw!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Cat68* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Ali40* -  FET  June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)

Please IM me with any changes xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sarah Elizabeth that's FAB news !  Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you !!

Good luck Cat !    

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
Sorry I still haven't got back into posting naughty girl but i do try & pop in & catch up.

Hope everyone is well, seems like June is going to be a very busy month here.

We had a call from Ceram at the weekend with a possible donor which was earlier than expected. We have decided to postpone tx until after the summer hopefully Aug/Sept time which is when we thought we might hear, I want to enjoy the summer with our little boy without the stress of tx and as he isn't quite a year old i feel I am rushing my time with him. Did anyone else feel they wanted to wait a while sounds mad cos when i had him I missed being pg so much but i also need to get my head round using a diff donor as our first isn't available. It did stir up a lot of feelings how guilty I feel he won't have a genetic sibling, how will the children feel if we are successful again. Sorry just seem to babble on then.

Will keep fingers crossed for you all & pg ladies enjoy every minute if you can, my sister in law is due the same day as me exactly 1 year on so we have a new baby to look forward to.

Take care
Nats
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Nats - I know exactly what you mean, you have age on your side anyway, so I shouldn't worry too much - after the summer sounds like a perfect time. Any chance your original donor might become available again by then? If it helps at all, you could think about all the families around the world that have step-sisters, half-brothers etc. ( like mine! ) who are all perfectly happy and love one another and their parents VERY much. I'm sure your little boy will make a fabulous older brother when the time is right! Take care hun

Just wanted to let you know I posted my birth story on the birth story thread..phew! took AGES to write and was quite traumatic to re-live..ooh bettter go, Lily is insisting she gets picked up AGAIN!  

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## nats210

Many thanks Debs, they did try to contact the previous donor but she hasn't replied which is fair enough just grateful we had her in the first place.
Love to Lily, will go & have a read
xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi Nats

I know exactly what you mean too. I feel like I am rushing the FET a little but am 40 in October so feel like time is running out for my body clock.   Ideally I would wait until the girls were almost starting school but that will take me to nearly 42 and my head just cannot cope with that! I also wonder if we didn't have frosties would time, energy and logisitcs allow for another whole cycle.   

I think spending the summer with your little one sounds fabulous, enjoy  

Good luck for when the time comes   

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Ali40

Hi Ladies

Beth - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ......  tell me how much lifting of your DS have you done  As you will see from my post I haven't had a choice

Apologies for those of you that read the IM thread - as have posted a similar post on there.  Bit of a "me" post coming up ......

We went for a week - a bit of a holiday ...... NOT!!

Had the doppler scan in the morning - all ok.  Bit of confusion re the number of embryos as the Dr at the doppler scan said they would probably defrost all three.  I then said that we were around for a week so if they wanted to "grow them on" for a day and see which were the best then that would be fine.  We were told to come back at 12.15 to find out.

12.15 - we were told we had 2 perfect embryos.  Asked about the third - still frozen - no mention of "growing them on".  Asked about putting all 3 back and got "you can if you want to".  Decided against it went for the transfer.  waited and waited.  Finally seen by Dr Redondo and Dr O on the ultrasound (was v happy about that as Dr R did the transfer for my DD).  Asked again about the 3 embryos and was told the 3rd didn't survive.  Then they checked and said it did.  Asked about growing them on and was told that they were "perfect" almost as good as fresh - 40% chance of success and that I was the best "incubator"!!  So that was that.  Went back to appartment, cooked my DD dinner and fed her went to rest. Unfortunately she was running a temp. but this time we were prepared and she coped and behaved v. well and was over it in 24 hours.  Then my DH got a bug (and still has it poor thing) so from Friday lunchtime (the day after transfer) I was basically back doing my usual role - only in a foreign place (with bad weather) no car as we didn't think I would need to drive (we hired a car as staying outside BCN).  So I have lugged and lifted an 11kg baby.  Bent to clean floors that have had tomato pasta flung everywhere, picked up toys, etc. all this only 24 hours after transfer and it hasn't stopped ....... it will be a blinking miracle if this works at all.  Feel so down about it.

How on earth do you NOT lift up a little person who is clinging to your legs going "ma ma ma"?  Blinking Zita West says three days bed rest and not even any house work.  I know plenty of people (normally non-IVF) get pregnant with toddlers to run around after but in the IVF world resting seems to be key!!  Oh if only .......  would like to say I have written it off already, but of course there is that tiny piece of me that is saying "well maybe, hopefully, you never know" etc.  talk about anxiety (which probably doesn't help either!)

Better dash need to get working!

Take care and will catch up soon.

Alison .....


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ali,

Here's my story, if it helps.....3 frosties, only 2 survived (yes, IM very laid back, but not so laid back when I wanted to transfer the 3 as Dr O said there was a very good chance of multiples, which he was almost right on).  I'd written it off before it even began.  I didn't rest at all, but hired a room for 4 hours where DH and I tried to rest but it was like Victoria Station with staff using it as a hiding place I'm sure and were aghast to find us in there!  So, I only had a couple of hours rest then back on the train, jiggedy jig, back to the UK.  When I got home there was no resting for me, I was doing DIY, gardening, vegetable planting and weeding (very tiring and vigourous on my knees pulling and racking), cleaning windows, I even went around the neighbourhood cleaning up the place with large bags picking up litter would you believe - I basically never stopped and even drank the night before my beta test, far too much, as my pet was very unwell and I thought she was going to die so I drowned my sorrows.  So sure was I that it was a BFN that I nearly didn't go for the beta test but did so with a slight hangover, more concerned about my pet than anything else, and then told my DH to take the phonecall from the clinic telling me it was another BFN as I simply couldn't be bothered to listen to more bad news.  

My DH says that the poor little embies flung themselves at the wall of my womb for safety what with the train journery, jiggedy jig, and all the activities I put myself through.  It was safer for them that way!  So, just imagine your little ones flinging themselves to the wall of your womb, holding fast and bedding down for safety!  I really wouldn't concern yourself with it Ali (easy for me to say)........I'm sorry but my experience of the Zita West clinic is not a good one so I'd take that with a pinch of salt.  Perhaps the "secret" of getting preggars is to carry on as normal?

Hope you have a good 2ww where you simply forget all about it as you're too busy with your DD!

Love and good luck to you xx


----------



## Ali40

Oh WWAV

You are a star and have lifted my spirits no end - THANK YOU!!  Your journey back and all that DIY/gardening etc. sounds full on - was your pet ok??  

Am going to take a breather from work, make myself a coffee and wander up our garden and veggie patch to see how it all survived whilst we were away.  The lupins are all out so that will cheer me up!!

One more week to go!!  

Take care

Alison ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Not only was my lovely pet ok, but on the same day I found out she was in the clear I got a BFP!!  It was truly the most bewildering day of my life.  I was on cloud 9.  However, my lovely little friend died 5 months later and I still miss her to this day.  

Good luck Ali and have a good old ferret in that old veggie patch. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ali - just a quick post from me, I didn't rest at all after ET, even did some hill walking 3 days after, run around and played with DD, went sight seeing, may have had a little tipple once or twice...just decided to carry on as normal and got a BFP!

Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Jules xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, Ali, the theory about resting is nice, however its not practical always and I doubt whether it makes a difference. After my ET I rested at the hospital for an hour then got a cab back to the flat in Kiev having to trawl up three long flights of stairs with a rucksack. After a doze I had to go out to get some food and wanted to do some shopping- so I went out, couldnt  get a cab so ended up walking up and down some hills. After dinner I went shopping and bought some blankets which I lugged back up and down hills to the flat and up the three flights of stairs which now felt like eight. The next morning I left the flat at 6am for the airport, carrying my own luggage everywhere, as I did when I got back to Gatwick, and on and off two trains until I was met at the station.Some would say that all this and flying back home the day after ET is not recommended, but it clearly didn't do me any harm, in fact I felt that the exercise and keeping busy did me the world of good.  So please don't worry , I am sure that no harm has been done, and I do think that bed rest is overemphasised , and in fact said in order to look as though good advice is being dispensed.

You'll be OK!

roze


----------



## jemima

Hi girls

I haven't been on FF since my daughter was born in Sept 08 after treatment at IM and was so excited to find your board. I am hoping for another wonderful miracle following a FET at IM on 19 May.

Debs - congratulations on the safe arrival of your tiny daughter - finally the long wait is over.

Ali - good luck with your cycle and please don't beat yourself up too much over doing too much.  Its so hard not to do "too much" with a toddler in tow and I know that I feel really guilty if I don't pick my daughter up so have gone with what will be will be.  I remember completely writing off my last cycle after the taxi almost crashed on the way back from the clinic and I spent the next two weeks travelling 8 hours to and from Europe for work each week.  I had to laugh this time as when we got back to the hotel for me to rest up I tripped really hard getting into the lift which reminded me of the horrendous taxi journey last time. I'm also working on the theory that keeping busy must improve blood flow.

Good luck to you all.

Jx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Jemima! I have added you to our list. I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and that you get a  at the end of it.

Ali, welcome back hun. I can totally relate to your situation. Being on my own, I have no choice but to lift my DD during my 2ww. Sometimes you just can't avoid it. I don't personally think it harms the embies either if you lift slowly and carefully. I totally agree with what you said about the Zita West book. Sure, it would be great to have 3 days bed rest post transfer but for a lot of us (and even those without children) it is an impossibility. Studies have also shown that moderate  activity can be beneficial for implantation because it stimulates blood flow around the body and to the uterus. Hope your dreams are realized by the end of this 2ww.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Jemima* -  Fresh cycle. Now on 

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Cat68* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)

Please IM me with any changes xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi all! Thanks for the congrats and good wishes.  Have a scan booked for next thursday and am getting anxious that that is ok and I can then feel reassured up to that point.  Have managed to get most of the meds I will need now since I was almost running out.

Jemima, good luck and lots of     for the 2WW

Alison, I posted to you on the other thread but also wanted to add that we have to lift pushchairs in and out of the car as well as everything else.  I was bothered earlier this week because we (DS and I) were going somewhere and needed the heavier pushchair to carry various things and I simply had to lift it in and out of the car.  I worked out I could kind of drag it out of the car but would still have to lift it back later     Suppose this is just part of normal life as long as we don't lift excessively heavy things.

Love to all Beth x


----------



## three_stars

Sarah E-  many congratulations on your BFP!!!!

Alison-  Please have no worries abourt your post ET activities.  Add me to the list of those who have had a BFP when we did not have the chance to lie in bed post ET.  I have done cycles both ways and felt way worse when I just laid around too much.  Last summer DD came down with a high fever just hours after transfer.  Then later that evening, as she was feeling better, we took a little tourist tour of ATHnes and a very bumpy tour train ride for an hour ( I was putting my hands under my bum to provide some cushioning it was so bad!)  Then we travelled out early next morning and of course as a SM ( single mum) you never really stop lifting and doing things.  But many of us manage to get BFP and I am sure if a study was done they would see no difference in results.    I do think it helps to not get up for the first 30-60 minutes after transfer if you can.  SOmetimes I had even been cautioned about lifting my head off the table in order to not make any abdominal spasm.  But again, when I had DD, in France they just did the transfer and then just tell you to wait five minutes and get up and leave!  I always felt this was too fast and tried to linger in the waiting room after and would freak out when I could feel wetness ( sorry if TMI) thinking they all fell out for sure.  But somehow it did work finally the one time.  So I think you can not beat yourself up about this nor think you have caused it to fail by any means.  Try to relax your mind and have a positive 2ww.  Good luck to you. We are here for you.

B


----------



## bluebell

Beth, hope you are feeling OK and looking forward to your scan !

Ali, I travelled across Spain in searing heat by public transport the day after ET, and then stayed in the mountains and climbed volcanos ! I also ate all th things I wasn't supposed to, like chorizo, jamon serrano etc etc ! That was my only fully successful tx ! All the others I was a bit more careful and they didn't work !  My UK consultant kept reminding me that there is no evidence that any physical strain, unless it is absolutely extreme (e.g. if you were made to go and work in a labour camp in Siberia carring massive loads all day) affects impantation or pregancy in any way.  Easy for me to say though, as I know what it is like in that you analyse every move and lift and bump thinking you might havecaused damage !  Take it easy and good luck !  

Welcome to Jemima !

Roze, how are you ?

Blooobs xxxx


----------



## roze

Hi, all

Bonnie, I am so sorry we didn't get to meet this time. I was so looking forward to it but I knew this morning that it wasnt safe for me to drive today. I hope to see you and babes in France in July. I hope things go otherwise well with you re houseselling/buying etc.

I have been feeling really rubbish all week. Apparently my blood pressure has since May 9th shot up to 148/96- I suspect the meds and also perhaps the cold/virus I have.  I am hoping that the progesterone and garlic will help keep this down.  I recall feeling equally crap just before the last tx for the same reason so hope that this will pass. It is amazing how much you , or at least, I forget the meds routine and how it impacted on us.  Can I check that slightly raised blood pressure is normal at this stage? ( I am in a mock cycle).  I will email ISIDA to see if we need to reduce the oestrogen.( Divigel).  I feel as if I am retaining fluid and also my fingers have swollen up a little, but it could be also that its a warm day.

Jemima, have a good 2ww.  I see we have a lot of further attempts coming up in June so hopefully we will see a lot more BFPs.  Sasha, thank you for keeping everything up to date; it won't be long now until September. Hopefully you will be able to relax in the sun and enjoy Bella.  ( How is she, she must be getting big now?)


all the best, have a nice weekend, everyone,


roze  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

dear Roze,  so sorry you are feeling unwell.  I do hope you are better soon and that your FET is successful.  We Will surely meet up in Paris but sorry we missed each other here.    Just take care of yourself.  
Jemima- good luck to you  as well.
love, b


----------



## Ali40

Hello You Lovely Ladies

You have no idea how much I really appreciate your support.  It was really amazing for you all to come back with such positive posts about activity after transfer that it has really given me something to cling to.  Only 5 more days to go before test day ..... have been up and down about it - have to say don't feel particularly pregnant so we shall see.  Also not planning to do any early testing - it just adds to the torture if it is negative.  

Jemima - welcome and I hope your 2WW is going well.  I think you are a couple of days ahead of me!!

Beth - thank you for your words of support on this and the other thread.  My DD has got to that "stating her independence" stage, won't lie still for nappy changes, won't bend in the middle to get in her pushchair or car seat - there you are having a battle of wills trying to hold a very wriggling toddler.  Nightmare!!

Roze - I hope you get to feel better soon and that the blood pressure thing is nothing to worry about.

Bluebell - Wow that was an interesting way to follow an ET!!  I hope you are right about the activity.  I too ate all those lovely spanish hams and chorizo.  Yum!!

B123 - I hope you are right as I did the lying around thing last time on the fresh cycle and nothing - so maybe this is the way to go!!  Fingers crossed.

Sasha - thank you too - I am not sure how "moderate" toddler care is ..... it is more the physical exertion required to keep them in one place and I find myself in all sorts of weird contortions or chasing her round the bathroom trying to put a nappy on whilst she is standing!

Also thank you to Mr Mountainlion who PM'd me - will PM back when I get the chance - your comments really helped too.

Anyway - really wanted to thank you all and obviously will let you know.

Take care

Alison .....


----------



## Sasha B

Ali, yes that I know that bathroom scenario well  . As long as you're not weight lifting or carrying huge boxes, I think you're ok. Its only when the lifting causes you to put huge pressure and strain on your abdo muscles (like lifting weights or very heavy boxes) that it is a danger. Well done for not testing early. I hope that you will get a very positive outcome in 5 days time.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

SarahElizabeth, 

Many congrats on your BFP. That's great news. 

Izzy xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry I haven't been posting much - but keeping an eye on you all!  

All's well here - Lily is now over 7lbs and still and eating/sleeping machine     

Love and best wishes to you all

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - I am amazed that you manage to post at all! Wow, little Lily is doing well! 

Roze - so sorry that you are feeling rough, I hope that your BP improves and that you are feeling better soon, you have had such a rough time.  

Ali - good luck during the 2ww! Just think of all the woman who become pregnant when they are looking after toddlers....

Jemima - welcome and good luck to you during the 2ww.

Izzy - June is here already so you must be having tx soon! Wishing you the best of luck.

Sasha - thank you for updating the list, thinking of you  

Beth - I hope that all goes well with your scan next week.

Bluebell - hello!! I ate all the Spanish hams and chorizo too...hmmm...yum ( you can tell the the vomming has finally stopped - I have my appetite back with a vengeance!  

Bonnie - I hope that you had a good journey back to Paris, I have IM you. 

Jules xxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Hi all !  

Thanks Izzy and Ms Minerva.  Had a bit of a bleed on Saturday - not that much but enough to be a worry and then I had a   this am about how to use the Cyclogest (won't go into details!).  Managed to contact IM very easily by phone and they suggested just using another pessary.  Very impressed though that I got through so easily and they phoned back with the advice in about 15 minutes.

RSMum pleased Lily is doing so well.  I too am amazed you manage to post   

Love Beth


----------



## Womb with a View

Beth, must have been scary for you and I'm glad the IM responded quickly.  They were very quick when my DH phoned last year when I had a bleed too, as were the ARGC as well.  I hope it's now subsided and you feel much more relaxed.  Good luck. xxxx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

WWAV, thanks.  Still seems to have stopped. But won't feel reassured until the scan which I have to wait until Thursday for.  We are quite busy this week fortunately (Jo Jingles this am, Story playtime this pm which is a new activity, and Mums Club tomorrow!   ) so hope I'll manage to restrain myself from rearranging it to an earlier day.  IM phoned me this morning to check on the drugs I am taking and if it happens again I may be told to increase the Cyclogest. 

Hope you, DD and DP are all fine.  Is DD at a mischievous stage now?

Beth x


----------



## RSMUM

Best of luck for Thursday - it's good that you are so busy, the hours will fly by..


----------



## mini-me

Hi Beth,

I, too had a bleed about a week and a half ago.  I managed to get a scan (I was just 6 weeks!) at my local EPAC and the red bleeding was nothing to do with the embryos.  I had a bit of brown spotting for a few days afterwards but absolutely nothing since.  Hope this reassures you.

My clinic didn't increase my progesterone support but added to 1 mg of divigel (oestrogen gel) to my oestrogen support ( 3 x 2mg progynova) to stop the bleeding.

Glad your clinic is looking after you.  Good luck for Thursday. 

Love Mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Glad both Beth and Mini-me's bleeding has stopped.  I too was pumped with mega amounts of progesterone afterwards and told to stop taking Aspirin, as it was making my blood too thin.  Did the trick.  Good luck for Thursday Beth and hope it puts your mind at rest. x


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Thanks WWAV and Mini-me.

Pleased your bleed stopped Mm and that you were reassured by the scan. Hope you are feeling ok.

Emergency!!   DS just weeed all over study floor (well not all of it). Just learnt to drink through a straw and had _*enormous*_amounts of orange juice at teatime!!

Love
Bethx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been awol too   Life just seems to zip by in a flash sometimes. I've been feeling low and not felt like posting much but have been reading.  

Beth - Good luck for Thursday. I am sure everything will be fine   Had to laugh at your DS weeing all over the floor! Bless him  

Mini-me - Glad your bleeding has stopped too  

Jules - Glad you've regained your appetite!! 

Sasha - How are you?

Ali - Not long to go now   Is test day Friday? I shall be praying for you  

Lots of love to everyone

Rachel xx

PS I have my down reg injection on Wed so will officially be back on the rollercoaster


----------



## Izzy x

Mimi-Me,
Hadn't clocked that it was twins. 
Thats great  news!!   

Sarah-Elizabeth, good idea to keep yourself busy. thats what i seem to be doing all the time to keep my mind off things! At least Thurs isn't too far away now. 


As for me, i'm off to Spain again a week on Wednesday. This cycle seems to have been going on for ages because of the cancelled one. Because of this, i don't feel quite as prepared. Last cycle i did every 'right' but can't seem to get motivated again fully this time. Think that i don't want to get my hopes up incase they are dashed again. I've now had two cycles with no eggs at the end and it seems to be making it harder to get excited. Anyway, whinge over for now! (must be the lack of alcohol in my system!!!). 

Izzy xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted on here with an update on my treatment. I've been posting on the abroadies though!

Sasha- Thanks hun for adding me to the list. You certainly are a thoughtful lady! Hope Bella and yourself are well. I texted you the other day. 

Nats- Good luck with the tx in Aug/Sept. I think it's good that you want to lavish your attention on your little man while he is so young. They grow up so soon. My ds is 6 on thursday and I don't know where the time has gone. Would really have liked a shorter age gap sibling wise for him and it's going to be at least 6+ years. Can't help that as been ttc for years now!  

Deb- How's little Lily? It's amazing that you have the time to post considering all you have to do!

Rachel- I'm also 40 in Oct. Doesn't time fly!   In my head I feel about 19, shame I don't look it ha ha! Your girls look lovely on the photo. Good luck with DR meds on Wed. 

Ally- Good luck with testing, Hope it's a   

Jules- How's your pg going, hope you are well 

Jemima- Hi and welcome, hope your FET sticks. When do you test? 

Beth- Good luck with the scan on THursday.  

Izzy- Good luck with cycle in Spain next week. 

Mini Me- How are you? Hope your little embies are doing well 

Hi also to WWAV, Roze, Bloobs, Bonnie and anyone I've missed.

Update from Warsaw:
Had appt with Doc Karwacka yesterday and she scanned me and said that I had 5 follies on one ovary and 2 on the other so that's ok I think reading comments that ladies have left me. I had blood test to check oestrogen level and Doc texted me later to start on Menopur meds and to take 4 ampoules per day mixed with water. The nurse did that yesterday evening for me as a bit faffy for me. 
I asked about EC and was told that it could be in 10 days time. Didn't really want to stay that long with being off work so long and Ds birthday party on the 12th (invites sent and paid for). So will go home and come back later in the week. Oh the stress of it and trying to accommodate everything! At times like these I wish I didn't work.  But then again I wouldn't be able to pay for ICSI!

Catch you later
Cat xx


----------



## Ali40

Ladies

A very quick update from me - just back from the Docs for the blood test - hopefully results tomorrow afternoon.  The Pee Stick this morning said:


      

I am absolutely stunned - it is not the darkest line in the world - but I read somewhere that frozen embies take longer to implant ..... more to be revealed tomorrow with the HCG result.

Thank you all for your words of support and encouragement re the lifting of my DD - just goes to show you how wrong it can be.  Of course very early days and can't count chickens and all that - but fingers crossed all will go according to plan.

Must dash and try to work!

Alison .....


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Ali......congratulations darling, that's wonderful, fabby news!!!!  Hooray!!!!  Enjoy. xx


----------



## Izzy x

Ali,
Wonderful news. Many congratulations.   

Thats great news. Looking forward to hearing your beta tomorrow to see if it could be twins! 

Izzy x


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Jemima* -  Fresh cycle. Now on 

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Sabina2* -  Fresh cycle May 08

*Cat68* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)


----------



## cat68

Dear Ali,

That is fantastic news!! Congratulations                                  banana^

So pleased for you. Hope you have an uneventful and safe pg. All the best   

Cat xx


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Ali, fab fab news    

Well I had my first pregnancy scan yesterday and all was well.  There is one gestational and yolk sac and magically we were able to see the heartbeat.  The sonographer dated the pregnancy as quite early at 5+ weeks and really too early to date correctly with the equipment they use.  I mentioned the bleed I had had and the sonographer queried whether there had been a bleed inferior to the sac but didn't think it was a problem and the nurse present said it was a very good scan (!).

We are thrilled by this and especially the heartbeat although today I feel a bit deflated.  I think because it was good to have the reassurance and I now won't have a scan again until 12 weeks (unless I organise another or IM want me to have one) so and since I don't feel nauseous at present I haven't got much sign of being pregnant.  Although my middle does feel different or tighter but have also had quite a bad chocolate eating phase   so maybe just getting fat!!

Am seeing my GP on Tuesday and fingers crossed will see my midwife I suppose in about 3 - 4 weeks and get logged into the system.

Must dash...

Love Beth x


----------



## three_stars

Ali-  many many congratulations!!!  So happy for you!!!  

Sara E-  good news for you too!!

Take care both of you and have a great healthy PG!!!

B


----------



## mini-me

Ali - super news!  Congratulations on your BFP. 

Beth - great news re your scan.  I didn't feel pregnant until recently 7 / 8 weeks and even then not all the time.  I remember posting stressing about the lack of symptoms! Hope you see your midwife soon. x

I have posted this on the abroadies thread, but my bleeding did return (quite a flow at one point) and I lost the weaker twin earlier this week.  However the remaining twin looks good measuring ahead of dates 8w3d yesterday and the scan showed fetal heartbeat and movement (so cute!)  There is no trace of twin 2 / sac in the womb and there is only minor traces of blood, so this should not affect the remaining babe.  I was prepared for this as the sac was always smaller.  Hopefully now my pregnancy will carry on 'uneventful'.    I am getting a lot of pulling  / heavy pains down there - I presume that's normal!  At yesterday's scan he said the womb had already moved and he could see babe even with my bladder not being particularly full.  Good to know for my 12 week scan!  
Got my first midwife appointment on Monday which is also my birthday - hope that's a good omen!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Ali40

Beth

Congratulations on your scan - did you go exactly two weeks after your positive result??  I want to make sure I see the heartbeat I had a terrible scare last time where they thought there wasn't one and then there was!  Nightmare.

I have just got my HCG back and it is 337 - less than half than my result with my DD but then I think I lost a twin in that instance a week later (I think).  I have booked another appt for Tuesday to get the level checked again for doubling coz I am so nervous.

Sorry bit rushed.

Best wishes

Alison


----------



## Ms Minerva

Ali  - congratulations on your BFP! Thrilled for you!

Beth - that is great news on your scan!

Have a good weekend everyone - mini-me put your feet up and rest!

Jules xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Yes, thrilled here too for you Ali.  Good luck next week.  x

Beth - really happy for you and glad it put your mind at rest.  I'm sure will continue well.  xx

Mini-me - so sorry hun and I know it's a bitter sweet time for you.  I kind of had the same thing happen - had an awful bleed and the scan showed one sac had come away (didn't realise there were two in there as my beta wasn't showing high for twins).  I felt really sad yet relieved my little one was still there hanging on.  Thinking of you and hoping your mind is now feeling more at rest.  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jules - how you doing?  Keep meaning to IM you with my DD's photos.  Hope you're well and the sickness has gone for good! xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV - I am very well, thanks, sickness has finally gone - hooray! Would love to see you beautiful daughter when you have a mo to IM!

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ali, that's FAB news !!  CONGRATULATIONS !!
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi all  

Ali - Fab news!! Well done     

Beth - Good news on your scan   It's great when your mind is put at rest a bit. You can relax more now   

Mini- me -  HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!   Enjoy your day and keep resting  

Hello to everyone   

We are in the garden today trying out some potty training!   We've had 1 pair of wet knickers so far so that's not bad. Neither has asked to use the potty yet but hopefully they will when they need I keep saying it over and over again that they MUST tell mommy if they need to wee wee! I have another headache today   I had forgotten the joys of down regging! I have all the symptoms. This morning I made myself a coffee and went to drink it but it was cold as I hadn't boiled the kettle   Help! 

Love to everyone

Rachel xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

Sorry it has been a while since I posted on here. I just don't know where the days go at the moment.

Mini-me - Have a lovely birthday honey   and more importantly huge congratulations on your bfp. I had the pulling down pains that you describe. I think it is totally normal - all part of the process of the uterus starting to expand.

Beth - Conratulations - I am glad the scan went well

Ali - congratulations to you too honey - those beta numbers sound great to me

Rachel - I am totally with you honeyon the down-regging symptoms. I have been a complete [email protected] from hell followed by unexplained tears and then there is always the hot sweats. Still today I started on the progynova so hopefully things will start to feel better soon. Even though I have now started on the tablets it still does not quite seem real this cycle

WWAV - lovely to see you back on the boards honey. we all missed you and it is so good to have you back. x

Hugs to all of you

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - So sorry to learn of th loss of your twin - the same thing happended to me and it is bitter sweet mourning the loss of one of your precious babies but being grateful that one is still there. I hope that you have a good birthday.

Helen - I hope that you feel better on the podgynova.

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to say a HUGE CONGRATS to ALI - what FAB news!!!        

 to those of you suffering with the meds...and good luck with the potty training Rachel

I am     and     too ( in a good way ) - all the children in R's class did cards for Lily - they are lovely - and all so different - so sweet!

Also, big mistake today..put on the CD that we had playing at L's birth ( well, it's a lll a bit of blur to me, but it was on during the latter stages of the pushing stage!   ) while dancing round the living room with her ....    BUCKETS!!! ( but, also in a good way of course!!! ) - CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MUCH WE LOVE THESE LITTLE ONES!!!


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhh Debs......enjoy your little bundle.  xx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Everyone,

Mini-me. So sorry about yours news. Its great that you've got 1 strong little bundle though. Bet it was amazing seeing that little heart beating. 

Debs, Encouraging to see that you've still got time to post! Lily sounds like a very good baby. How lovely of all the children to make a card. Have you got a big mantlepiece!

I'm off to Spain tomorrow and EC should be Thursday. Still feeling a little rattled because of getting to this position twice in a year and then having everything cancelled at last minute. Got all my fingers and toes crossed this time. Things seem to be looking good though...my womb lining yesterday was 7.75 and so that should get a bit thicker before ET. Please let this cycle go ahead!!! 
Our little boy is coming with us this time so it will be nice to show him to Ruth. 

Bye for now
Izzyxxx


----------



## RSMUM

ooh best of luck hun    

Ali - how are you doing? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone  

Izzy - Good luck for ec and beyond hun    Safe journey  

Helen - I know what you mean about not seeming real. It's so different this time. Probably cause I don't really have time to think about what I am doing and the days fly by whereas when I was doing the first 6 cycles it took over my days and they really did drag   I have Oestrodial blood test tomorrow and hopefully start progynova on Friday   When's your transfer? 

Well, the potty training was a disaster! Nothing was done on either potty   We ended up with a line full of washed Fifi knickers! They spent the latter part of the afternoon in the paddlign pool so I gave up telling them to tell me if they wanted a wee wee! I shall try again soon. At least I made a start! 

Today has gone totally pearshaped. We go to a gym class on Tuesdays and then we had arranged to meet my godmother at the park however, when Lucy got up she kept telling me her foot was sore. I had a good look and she had got a splinter int he bottom of it. I was cross with myself as I always make them wear shoes but cause they had been in the paddling pool yesterday they'd taken them off and we have decking   She didn't like me touching it and wouldn't put her foot to the floor so I phoned the doctors and got an appointment. In the meantime my wonderful sister in law came and between us and a packet of chocolate buttons we managed to get it out. I was so glad as she really was unhappy with it   It's much better now and she hasn't mentioned it since! She's going in the bath ina minute so I shall have a good look again then. Consequently we missed our class and the park and ended up doind the weekly shop at Morrisons! They have had a lovely day in the garden though  

Rachel x


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy.....         Good luck for EC hun and a BFP xx

Rachel - hope your little girl's foot is ok now.  I'm having mxxany pearshaped days now I'm a Mummy!


----------



## Sasha B

All the best Izzy! Will be  that things go very smoothly this time around. I can imagine how anxious you are though, because of what's happened before but I know Ruth will do her very best for you. Lovely you can take your little boy with you too. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Izzy - wishing you loads of luck hun          

Helen
x


----------



## Ali40

Mini-me  Sorry to see you lost the twin - hope you are feeling a bit better now?  It is a hard thing to deal with.

Izzy - Good luck - I know I have missed you but I really hope everything goes swimmingly!

Helen - potty training sounds a nightmare - a friend of mine recommended Gina Fords book on it.  They didn't like any of her other baby suggestions like the regimented schedule for feeding etc. but she designated 3 days, didn't go out or make any plans and it worked.  She was however only doing it for one!

RSMum - thanks for asking after me.

Am doing fine so far - will get second Beta back late this afternoon, then have acupuncture this evening.  Will then be keeping my legs crossed in case of bleeding as it happened exactly a week after my BFP last time.  Rod has kindly given me the "out of hours" number for IM and I know that the general advice is to up the pessaries ..... so at least I feel prepared!!

Hi to everyone else

Take care all.

Alison ....


----------



## Womb with a View

Ali - I'm sure all will be ok and I understand your worries.  When I had bleeding we rang the IM out of hours number, which we'd made sure we had just incase, and they were brilliant.  Rang back straight away, etc.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - good luck!

Rachel- potty training....hmmm....I am afraid that I did a kind of "baby led potty training". We  left it relatively late, DD 3 and 4 months ( which seemed to shock a lot of other mums) followed some of the guidance in Gina Ford and did manage it in a week! Good luck, especially with two!

Ali - really hope that you don't get any bleeding but upping progesterone is always good if you do!

Sasha - how are you doing hun? 

Hello to Helen, mini-me, RSUM, WWAV, Beth, Bluebell, so sorry if I have left anyone out, had a very busy day and feeling really tired at the mo, early night I think!

Jules xx


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Just finished my working week yesterday so haven't had a chance to catch up with all the news yet but hope to do so this evening after DD goes to bed.

Sorry to hear your news, Mini me. Our DD was a 'triplet' at one point although the third bubba was looking weak from the start; we were hopeful at least of having twins, but it was not to be.  We still had DD progressing well  but it was still a sad loss. Take care.

I have stopped my meds on Sunday in my mock cycle and hoped that I would have had a bleed by now ; had a very slight show on Tuesday but nothing since, apart from the hot flushes and dizziness which only lessened with the  weeks of HRT as opposed to disappearing completely and are now back with a vengeance. Yuck!
I'm not sure how long to give it as I had a good 6mm lining two weeks ago so it can't just have disappeared without a bleed- can it?  Anyone think I ought to be patient and wait a bit longer before getting concerned?  I have emailed Lora at ISIDA for advice.  I was hoping to go out there for ET at the end of June but it seems more like early July now.

Take care everyone, will post more soon after Ive read everyones posts!

love


roze  x


----------



## Ali40

Morning Ladies

A quick update from me - my second Beta came in at 2794 - so doubling every 1.63 days.  Really thrilled as scan not for a fortnight!

Thanks for all your advice and reassurance re bleeding - hasn't happened yet - fingers crossed etc.

Alison ....


----------



## RSMUM

Fantastic news Ali!


----------



## cat68

Quick one! Had EC yesterday and got 9 eggs. Doc contacted me this am and we've got 8 embies! Hope they go on to divide further. ET tomorrow.

cat xx


----------



## RSMUM

Testing..testing..

Cat - BRILL news! Fan-bloody- tastic!


----------



## RSMUM

Ok, it kind of worked...


----------



## radnorgirl

Debs - she is totally gorgeous!!!  

Ali - brilliant news on the betas

Cat 8 embies is fantastic.     Here's willing them to progress

I was hoping for a call from Ruth today telling me that my donor had started her meds but I have not heard anything. I know that things are often set back a day or two but I still getting twitchy....

Helen
x


----------



## RSMUM

Oh I remember that feeling soo well - best of luck hun..  

well, I just chose a photo at random, someone has kindly walked me through doing this ( so bad with computers etc. ) so now I might try to post some more properly..of course, though, Lily is now at the spotty, flakey skin stage - LOVERLY!


----------



## Rachel

Awwww, Debs, she's gorgeous   Absolutely beautiful  

Ali - Great news   

Helen - I hope you hear something very soon  

Cat - great news on the 8 eggs! Well done  

Jules - I am not going to stress over the potty training thing either! It will take as long as it takes!   There's no point if they're not ready   Will they allow them into high school in nappies do you think?!   

I have a violent headache today   Think a mixture of af, down reg and tired! Looking forward to bedtime   We went swimming this morning which was great fun. The girls love it and are very confident! Not sure thats always a good thing but at least they're not frightened. We've just been for a nice walk around the village and into the post office to post a couple of small parcels. Wehaven't got a shop but our post office is int he village pub and they sell penny sweets, milk etc. The fresh air has cleared my head a bit and the girls are now munching on cheese on toast for tea. 

Start the progynova tomorrow so hopefully will feel a bit better. Oh the joys of down regging!  

Love to everyone 

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel

Just a quickie! 

Has anyone flown with BMI Baby or Monarch recently. Can you still take hand baggage onboard? I was hoping ot get away with no hold luggage as I don't want anything too heavy as travelling on my own. I want to get everything in hand baggage.

Rachel x


----------



## Ali40

Debs

She is beautiful!!

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Sasha B

Cat 8 embies!!!!! Fantastic. Hope all goes really well at ET tomorrow.

Deb, Lilly is an angel!

Ali, great beta levels. You must be thrilled.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Debs - she is beatiful, no wonder you are such a proud mummy!

Rachel - Monarch definitely allow hand luggage, "one item of hand baggage is permitted with the maximum weight not exceeding 5kg per person and the total dimensions not exceeding 56cm x 45cm x 25cm." BMI also allows hand luggage, but amount depends on airport.

Try drinking more water, it helps with the headaches!

HTH

Jules xxx


----------



## Newday

Debs she's lovely I am so jealous

dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Deb - what a cutie!  She is beautiful!

Love and hugs to you both

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thanks so much everyone - she does look quite worried in the pic, doesn't she?!  She has started smiling so as soon as we manage to capture one on camera I'll post that too...

Cat - will be thinking of you tomorrow   

D X


----------



## three_stars

Debs-  Lily is lovely!  good job on the posting of the photo.  It's very clear!  I never figured out where the button for that was!!   
What a great project and keep sake from DD's class!

Izzy - hope all goes well.
Mini- me-  not sure if I sent you hugs on the abroadies but sending them now.  I now how hard this type of loss mixed with joy can be.  
Ali- great numbers!
Roze- hope you are ok.

Love,\B


----------



## roze

Dear all- another quickie from me I'm afraid. Stopped meds last Sunday on mock cycle and still no period despite hormone levels clearly dropping .  Woke up at 5am this morning with very bad hot flushes due to lack of oestrogen and have been flushing hot and cold ever since with headaches. Have had to change clothes twice already.(SORRY TMI).
DD crying and fussing  a lot- probably due to MMR last week so both of us having a lousy day and its only 10am.  Really not sure now if I can go on with a second tx as at this minute the realistic prospect of coping with a pregnancy/baby ,a toddler , hot flushes, and a demanding job is simply horrendous.

Really would appreciate some advice on how long AF should take to arrive following ceasing meds on a mock cycle as I can't go on for much longer without oestrogen support.

many thanks

roze


----------



## three_stars

Dear Roze,  I don't know the answer to your question but want to send you some hugs   
Courage... some days are always harder then others.  Try to take a deep breathe or step back from what you are doing.  I know I wind the kids up when I am wound...  Maybe try to get outside and breathe some fresh air if possible.??
IS there any way that you can see of changing jobs any time soon?  It IS very hard what you are trying to do.  Hang in there.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Rachel

Hi Roze

Huge huge hugs sweetheart    I cannot offer advice or experience about mock cycles but wanted to sympathise with you. I am feeling very cold one minute and very hot the next too and have the awful down reg headaches   I'm so tearful today and cannot seem to cope with the girls demands. I just want to go and get into bed and have a good cry on my own   I can't seem to stop eating either whichis annoying me as I lost 4 stone last year and have been maintaining nicely ever since and am now worried that I will put some back on   I think the 6 cycles we had previously added to my weight gain before   

If I lived closer to you we could have a big hug and cry together   but a cyber version will have to do I am afraid  

Take care hun

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh Roze and Rachel - I am so with you girls. Big hugs to you both   . I have been awful this cycle. Moods from hell, just wanting to sob my heart out for no apparent reason and the hot and cold flushes. Like you Rachel I just can't stop eating. I lost the baby weight earlier this year through exercising and as soon as I had the call from Ruth the Davina DVD remained on the shelf gathering dust. I am not going to get back on the scales in the near future!!!

DH says that he cannot remember me being this bad in previous cycles!! 

I am totally stressing myself out about the donor not having started taking the drugs yet. Ruth rang me back after I left a message today and really I knew exactly what she was going to say - I think my sadistical hormones just want to work me up inot a frenzy!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Debs - your little angel is lovely, bless her. xx

Awwwwwww ladies, I really feel for you guys.       I don't know what to say or offer as "advice".  These drugs do awful things to us in order for wonderful things to happen for us.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Janny

Hello everyone - do you mind if I (re)join you? I've only just come across this ''hoping for another miracle'' board and its taken me ages to read through and catch up on you all! Great to see so many old friends - and so many BFPs!  Big congratulations to RSMUM on the arrival of gorgeous Lily Christine.

We have been trying for months to decide whether or not to try for a second baby and I haven't used the boards much because I felt bad bothering everyone with my worries and indecision - we know how lucky we are to have Mateo and it sort of feels like we don't deserve another. And of course we are worried about so many things; mainly that it won't work (I am 40 now) or that it will work and the baby will have something wrong with it... You may remember that Mateo was born with a severe liver problem and spent 3 months in Intensive Care - after a dreadful pregnancy. No-one has suggested that it was a genetic disorder, just 'one of those things', but the experience has left us more fearful than normal I think.   

DH adores Mateo and doesn't feel the need for another - or to put us through the emotional and financial wringer again. I on the other hand really do want another baby and my biological clock is ticking deafeningly. If everything was normal we definitely wouldn't have had an only child. I don't want to not try and then regret it in a year or two when its too late to try. We have agonised over whether to do it or not and finally DH agreed to get us both checked out to see what the doctors think. 

I have had tests and all my hormones are still looking fine - and DH has had his sperm checked over and there are a few wriggling; enough to try an ICSI cycle. So we're going for it! I am very scared and excited. A big part of me is dreading the whole thing. Although I love the people at CERAM and am eternally grateful to them, going back there was like being back at school and queuing to get into the exam room!   There is just under 20% success rate for over 40s at CERAM. Not great odds but better than most clinics. Providing AF cooperates we'll be starting IVF early in July.

I am so pleased to be sharing this new journey with so many old friends - and new. 

Love from a very apprehensive but excited Jan XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Jemima* -  Fresh cycle. Now on 

*Cat68* -  Fresh cycle June 08. Now on 

*Izzy* -  Fresh cycle June 08 

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Janny* -  Fresh cycle July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)


----------



## Womb with a View

Janny, great to hear from you.  I've often wondered how you are over the past months.  Wowoowowoow Mateo is fabulous!  Can I please reserve him as a possible boyfriend for my little angel?!!  My little one now has blond hair too after starting life with jet black hair!

So excited for you and fully understand your thoughts about being nervous too.  Gotta dash, but just wanted to say hi and great to hear from you again.  Good luck hun.  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Janny - lovely to hear from you, I understand what you mean about getting back on the treadmill of treatment, wishing you the best of luck, keep in touch and let us know how it is all going!

Sasha - thanks for updating the list.

WWAV - would love to see some pictures of your little angle when you have a mo!

Helen and Rachel - so sorry that you are feeling rough, hope that it soon passes.

Roze - I am sorry that I can't answer your question, but sending you a cyber hug.

Bonnie - hello to you, I hope that your move to your new home goes smoothly and that you are very happy there.

Jules xxx

Jules xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi there all you gorgeous ladies

Jules - I just misread your comment to Roze and I thought it was a bit harsh that you were sending her a cyber bug !!  

I am feeling much better thanks ladies. I heard from Ruth late on Saturday night and the donor has started taking her meds so my tickets have now been booked and we fly out next Monday. I have already started on the daunting packing task - its going to be a very different trip this time taking Monty with us.

Jemima, Cat and Izzy - I hope you are all doing OK on the 2WW and not going too   

Janny - welcome back on board the rollercoaster

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

That's great news Helen - good luck with the packing!

Jules xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Just back from Marbella and catching up with everyone's news. 

Janny, really glad to see that you are going to have another try. The photograph is adorable. Mateo is very, very cute! 

Helen, glad that you've heard about your donor, thats another loop you've jumped through which is always great. I know the packing is daunting. We travelled on an long haul flight when our little boy was 5 months and we took so much stuff with us! . The thing that really helped were the microwave sterile bags to clean the bottles / dummy's in. 

We travelled to Ceram a day before EC so the dh could do a fresh sample. This worked out well because we've had such a lovely time out there. The accommodation was absolutely fantastic. We could not find 1 thing that we didn't like about it. I'll do a write up on the Spain accommodation page.
We got 5 eggs from our donor and 2 embies to transfer (no frosties). One was 7/8 cell and one was 6 cell on day 3. Fingers crossed from now on! To be absolutely honest, i was a little bit dissapointed with the number of eggs but we will have to see....it only takes 1! 

It was lovely to take our little boy back to the clinic. Ruth was delighted to see him! It was quite wierd to have him sat on our knee while we were looking at the screen with the new embies on. To think that those little cells grow into something the size of ds! 

Anyway, now on the 2ww. Fingers crossed and lots of fairy dust for me please! 


Izzy x

ps: Sasha, thanks for updating the list xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Izzy

Fingers crossed for you honey    
Thanks for the tip on the sterilising bags.
What accomodation did you stay at?

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

FAB news Izzy and all the best for an uneventful (apart from implantation, of course !!!!) and successful 2WW !!  I kind iof missed you going .. would have texted you to wish you good luck.  Sorreeeeee   I keep losing track of everyone's dates.
I bet Ruth loved DS as he is such a cutie..... a credit to his mummy and daddy.
Take it easy and glad you had such a positive time.  It is always a bit of a knock when there aren't as many eggs as you hope .. any little blip can feel really unsettling as we want it all to be perfect.  However, as yu say, it only takes 1.  From my last fresh cycle I had 12 supposedly perfect embies, but had a m/c, lost 9 embies in the defrosting and got a BFN in the FET.  Friends of mine who went to IVIB got only one embie in the 1st place, and got a BFP !!  It's quality with a dash of good luxk, not quantity !!
Love to everyone else.  Must do some work !
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

That's great news Izzy.  Good luck sweetie. xxxx


----------



## Janny

Thanks for the welcome girls! 

Those sound like great embryos Izzy - I hope Mateo gets to meet some little embryo siblngs in a monh or so   Yikes - I've just realised how soon its all going to be happening - time to give up alcohol and start popping folic acid I think   

Helen - so pleased to hear everything is going to plan. Its gorgeous weather out here now so don't bother packing your brolly; just suncream and hat. My tips for flying with baby (I've done it loads) are sticker book, books, organic crisps, finger puppets and a bottle of milk just as you take off. If you are not on a flight with numbered seats plonk baby down beside you and people will assume he's older and the seat is his. Get him to be quite active and create a bit of baby-chaos around you. Usually it puts people off and you get a bit of extra space for him to play in during the flight   

WWAV - sorry but he's taken! Your little angel will have to deal with Bluebell's Ria who reserved him as her 'novio' as soon as she set eyes on him   Are you thinking about number two too?

Bye for now X


----------



## bluebell

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Janny, thank little Mateo for staying faithful to Ria !!!      Wouldn't it be funny if they actually did get it together later !!  
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Can I just add this...







..to the thread please?


----------



## RSMUM

ooh sorry it's a bit dark, hope you can see her ok...


----------



## Womb with a View

Debs, she's gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!  What a real cutie!!! x

Bluebell....    you know how we mums can be so protective and selfish for our offspring!  I should have been quicker!  xx

Janny......     just "browsing"!!   xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone  

Janny - Great to see you here! I can hear my biological clock ticking deafeningly too! (I'm 40 in October) which is why we are going for FET now. If I was a bit younger I would wait until the girls were at school but unfortunately don't have that luxury. Good luck! When do you get going?  

Deb - Lily is just gorgeous   Only seems like 5 mins since Lucy and Emma were that little   They grow so fast! 

Helen - Great news hun   Will keep everything crossed for you too!     I fly out the following Monday! Those sterilising bags are great! I've used them a few times.

Izzy - Fingers crossed for you     When do you test? 

Well, I am feeling a bit better now taking the Progynova   The headaches have eased and the flushes have lessened! I am sooo tired though. I actually feel worse this time than any other time. I think it's because I had lots of time to relax before as had no other children to look after! There are still lots of tears too   I had a meltdown in the doctors today. Went to get a repeat prescription for my inhalers and they hadn't done it as they said it was time for an asthma check. I have one booked for next Tues (the earliest they could do it) but needed the inhaler today as mine is running out. She was asking me the name of it and I couoldn't remember it and kept getting it mixed up with my steroid one, the girls were screeching (happily) and she couldn't hear me. My hayfever has been bad today and something inside just snapped and I burst in to tears and said sorry I have to go and rushed out of the door with the girls! I then drove to our factory and cried all over dh! I bet all our staff thought I'd gone loopy!  
I increase the Progynova on Friday and then again next week so hopefully will feel much better! I fly out on Monday 30th and transfer is 1st July!   Missing the girls and dh already   I am sure the 3 days will fly by though and it will be so worth it if it all works out positive! I have treated myself to a book! I haven't read a book since I was in hospital resting before the girls were born! 

Take care everyone

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies- just a quick note to say good luck to Izzy.
And hello to Janny- I remember you well.  Mateo is gorgeous and glad to hear he is well.  Good luck on your next try.  I remember being in same situation with DH ( ex now) not feeling need for another and having bad swimmers too.  It does tend to put all the burden on yourself to make it happen which can be hard.  My clinic in Athens was great ( serum) and you will find several ladies going there now and posting on the greece thread if you want to think about other clinics.  

I am in packing and stressing stage right now of up coming move so sorry nto following along to well fo late on all of your posts.
Just wanted to say good luck to everyone.
Love,
B


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, Jemima & Izzy, just wanted to pop in to wish you a speedy and very successful 2ww. Hope all those lovely embies are snuggling in nicely.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone, just wanted to pop in to wish Cat, Jemima & Izzy all the best for successful 2WWs !!     
I am off on holiday to Austria tomorrow for a fortnight, so won't be able to check in probably, as we are staying on a farm in the mountains, so all the very best to you all and I hope to come back to a bumper crop of very big, fat positives !!
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy, Jemima and Cat......good luck and may you find not only the 2ww easy but you get a BFP at the end of it!  xx

Bluebell....your holiday sounds perfect!  How wonderful.  Enjoy!  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bluebell, Ich wunsche Dir eine gute reise nach Osterreich und ein schon urlaub!!! (forgive the bad grammar).

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

wo ist er eine nettas restaurant?         I have no idea what you've just said Sasha, but it's triggered memories of my pigeon German and wo ist er eine nettas restaurant is about my limit!  x


----------



## RSMUM

Have a fab trip Bluebell! 
g
Ok 2ww-ers - how are you all doing?          

all well here, R had her first ballet show and exam this week - you would NOT belvie the exam - so strict - they had to take their knickers off as it leaves a VPL under their leotard and apparently they would lose points for that. Lily LOVED the show and spent the first half with her eyes popping out of her head!


----------



## Izzy x

Hello lovely ladies,

Thank you for so many good wishes. As you all know, they mean such a lot. xx

Nothing to report at all on this 2ww so far! I'm on day 6 and i think i had really forgotten just how crap the 2ww is. Its amazing how your brain manages to do that! I've phoned in sick for the two days that i work and tried to take it easy but that was difficult with the little one around. He's so adorable that i just want to scoop him up in my arms all the time! 
So, no symptoms (but i didn't have any with ds) and lots of chocolate! Watched 'The Kite Runner' on DVD last night and it was very harrowing. Thought it would help me relax but i was fighting tears all the way! Took my mind off of my worries for a while though! 

Bluebell, have a lovely holiday. A fortnight away is bliss isn't it. Especially when its all spread out before you. Bet you won't be doing much relaxing with all those hills around you though. Have a fab time.


Debs, didn't realise the ballarinas are so strict! blimey! Did you make sure your VPL wasn't showing either. Best to go commando too just incase!! 

WWV, thanks for the words of encouragement. Are you enjoying your house now all the renovations are done? 

Sasha, hope things are good with you. Thank you also for your words of encouragement.

B123, are you Angelina Jolie or something!! You seem just like her.....cool under chaos! I hope that your packing is going well and your new house sounds lovely. It will be great to push the buggies through the front door without all the steps. i'm sure you'll think its worth the money every time you do it. 

Rachel, not long to go for you now. Hope you are feeling slightly better. Its definitely the drugs that do it to you. Sorry that its so crap though, whatever you do, don't watch 'The Kite Runners'.  


Helen, thanks for pm. Glad that your donor is doing well and fingers crossed for her scan. You'll soon be out there showing off your little boy to Ruth! I found it very surreal really! 

Hello to everyone else on this thread. There are so many of us now that i can't seem to keep up with everyone. Good luck to my fellow 2ww ers. I feel for you! 

Best wishes everyone
Izzy xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, sorry you are finding it tough. It isn't easy second time around. You'd think it would take the pressure off a bit, but I found it sent me right back to all the thoughts, feelings and emotions of previous 2wws. Hang in there hun.

WWAV, tee hee your German made me laugh. You asked. 'Where can I find a nice restaurant?'

Deb, Lilly is just lovely!!! Hope the ballet exam goes well.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy.....you would think that, as Sasha says, 2nd time around you'd feel more in control or laid back.  I really hope that, as hard as it is, you get that BFP at the end of it. xx

Sasha, top of the class for German!!  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good evening!

Izzy, Cat and Jemima - thinking of you, hoping that the 2ww flies by and that you all bet a BFP!

Bonnie - I hope that the moving goes smoothly for you and (rude raspberry blowing noise)   to the concierge on the way out!

Debs - lovely photo! Had to laugh at the "go commando" ballet show! 

WWAV - are you sure that you are "just browsing" or are you thinking of No.2?!  

Rachel - hope that you are feeling better.

Bloobs - have a fabulous holiday!

Jules xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Jules.  No, I'm not "thinking" of no. 2!  BTW, I will email with photos very soon!  Hope you're doing really well. xx


----------



## RSMUM

Izzy - half way there now then hun -    I tried to watch all the funniest dvd's I could find during my 2ww's...oh and adapted all my hugs so they were "lying on the floor" cuddles etc


----------



## roze

Hi all,

Sorry haven't been posting much recently but have been having a read and think I have caught up with everyone!

Janny, good to hear from you and that you are thinking of no. 2. Its a difficult decision for anyone who's tried for such a long time , especially if there have been other factors. You have been so brave and so inspiring.  I wish you luck.

Bluebell,  have a wonderful holiday, hope the weather is good over there.  Its very beautiful in the mountains in Austria.

Deb, Lily is just gorgeous, and I'm amazed that you still find time to post and support everyone with two darling DD's!

Izzy, Jemima and Cat, best of luck on the 2ww and here's hoping for lots of BFP's!

Bonnie, good luck with the move and the sale in London, its all go for you at the moment, n'est-ce pas?  (never mind the German, French is better..)

Rachel, glad things improved with the Progynova - the flushes are awful, aren't they!

Hello to everyone else who I may have missed. 

Well, I stopped the meds for my mock cycle two weeks ago but did not bleed. After waiting for 2 weeks, yesterday I went for a scan and my lining has shrunk from over 6mm to 2.5 mm.  The sonographer said it was very dense and compacted.  ISIDA suggested 'retrograde menstruation.' Having googled this further it appears to be a sign of potential endometriosis. It may be therefore that I have in fact being having cycles throughout the last 6 months, ( I did feel that I was building up a lining) but there was simply no bleed.  ISIDA say not to panic and it may be a one off but I have a lot of pain now similar to period pains so am wondering what to do next.  Had it all so good up to now with my womb, should have not taken it all for granted!  Its made me wonder now about the menopause diagnosis back in September and wonder whether more questions should have been asked at the time as to my lack of periods and that the menopause was just a too convenient theory.

Not sure what to make of this, will see my GP and also wait to hear from ISIDA and otherwise try not to overreact!  I wonder if they will suggest a lap and dye. If so hopefully I can scrounge one on the NHS, as really can't afford another private one in the UK.

All I can say, if anyone is thinking of ttc for no. 2, do it sooner rather than later, as if there are problems such as this, then they can be investigated and treated without losing too much time- even whilst you are still on maternity leave! 

keep well, everyone, will post again shortly,


roze  xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze,

I can't believe that this wasn't found out sooner. I am so sorry, but as you say at least now you know you can do something about it. Hope you hear from Isida very soon. Good that they said not to panic. They obviously have faith that the problem can be rectified. It throws you completely when something like this happens. I had these unexplained break through bleeds plus I found a cervical cyst (both of which I have never had before) when I began to prepare for my cycles to ttc no 2 and it completely freaked me out. Keep us updated hun. Hopefully you'll be sorted very soon.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Roze - so sorry that things are not going smoothly, but I am sure that it can be treated before your next cycle and will greatly improve your chances of success to have this resolved.- hugs to you


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while. Trying to keep a low profile and not stress too much over 2ww!  taken me ages to go through all the posts!

Deb- Little Lily is so sweet  Feel so broody having looked at her pics!! Hope Dd's ballet went great and shame about lack of nickers. 

Helen- Monty is lovely too!  The very best of luck with your cycle at Ceram hope you get a BFP soon!

Rachel- Your village sounds idyllic, wish i lived there instead of inner city manchester! Good luck with your transfer on the 1st July. Your girls are adorable 

Alison- I hope that your pg is progressing well 

Sasha- Thanks for updating the list. It must be time consuming but it shows at a glance where we are all up to!  ood luck for Sept at Reprofit.

Jules- Wow 20 weeks pg already that's flown by! 

Roze- Sorry to hear about your lack of menstrual bleeds, hope it's something that can be rectified. Your clinic sound hopeful. Good luck at the GP and hope they can give you an answer. 

Janny- Little Mateo is a darling, you must be very proud!  Good luck with ICSI at Cerum in July. I'm currently on 2ww, had ICSI at Invimed Warsaw and they told us that we had about a 20% chance of success given my age 39. We have a son aged 6 and wanted to give him a longed for sibling.

Izzy- Good luck with 2ww. Know how it feels! Hope you get that BFP 

Bluebell- Have a great holiday in Austria. Sounds perfect!   

Hello also to Dawn, Lesley, Bonnie, WWAV and anyone else I've missed. 

This 2ww wait malarkey is really doing my head in. . Keep getting bad period type pains in the nether regions but they seemed to have eased off now. Any comments/advice? My boobs are really sore and tender too! May be due to all the drugs I'm taking to aid implantation!  Btw a colleague at work has just announced to me that she is pg and she's a good 10 years younger than me, so don't know if that babydust can spread a little further.  

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Haven't managed to get to post for a few days. Things seem sooo busy right now and sorting everything out here before I go next Mon is taking time too. I need to make sure everything is as normal as possible for the girls. I am feeling apprehensive now. I am worried about leaving the girls and dh as I know I am going to miss them lots. I just have to keep thinking that if it works then it will all be worth it   I have now increased the Progynova to 6mg and have my last scan on Friday! I fly out at 9.25 on Monday morning. Just to add to the mountain of things to do, one of our biggest ash trees broke in half in the high winds on Saturday night and landed on the shed and summer house   Luckily its away from the house. The main bit of trunk that has fallen is about 2 feet thick and then there's masses of smaller branches and leaves. It looks awful. I'm so glad it wasn't when the girls were out playing   We now have to get it removed and the rest of the tree which is about 50 feet high removed. We will need to have the lane shut outside which means contacting the council but as the tree is on the roadside I suppose it's their problem anyway! I can see a long battle coming  

Debs - I didn't realise ballet was so strict either! I used to do disco and modern dancing but don't remember wearing no knickers!!  

Izzy -  I've never heard of the Kite Runners. What's it about?  How are you feeling?     

Cat - Thank you for the comment on the girls   I think so too! But I am biased of course!! How's your 2ww?      

Roze - I do hope you get sorted soon. It's so frustrating  

Jules - I can't believe you're half way either! Time flys by  

Bluebell - Sorry I missed you. Hope you're having a fabulous time  

Sasha - How are you sweetheart?  

Got to go as Emma screaming the house down again. We've had this for the last 5 nights now. Not sure why   She's usually such a good sleeper. Poor dh will be frazzled by the time I get back next Wed!

Love to everyone

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Rachel, All the organisation and shuffling things is prtty crazy isn't it. especially if you can't really tell people why you are going off to Spain on your own. I found it difficult to remember what cover story i had told different people. Hope you are doing OK. Its so normal to feel apprehensive about leaving the girls....it would not be normal if you weren't fretting at all. What a wonderful welcome you'll get when you arrive home (especially from a knackered dh!). 


Cat, thanks for the Good luck, Good luck to you too! Hope you are Ok. The 2ww is pants. 

Well, i have a little bit of news. I tested this morning on a pee stick and got a bfp! That was my first test and i am on day 10 post transfer (including transfer day).  I can't find anywhere to get my HCG tested so i think i'm going to have to wait for an early scan in a few weeks. So, i'm keeping my fingers crossed that this little beany stays with us. 

Thanks for all of your lovely support during the 2ww. Where would i be without you all xxxxx

Izzy x


----------



## roze

Izzy,  congratulations!!!!  Just logged on to catch up and here you are!

Hope you have a wonderful healthy and happy pregnancy! 

                                 ^beware^  



roze  xxxxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Izzy,

That's wonderful news          
Many congratulations to you and Dh

Cat xx


----------



## Janny

Brilliant news Izzy! Congratulations   - a positive at 10dpt is fantastic! How many embies did you have put back? 

Love Jan X


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy! Fantastic news! Will update the list...


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - Congratulations!!!! Thrilled to read your news!!!

Janny - lovely to see you posting on this thread, not long until your tx in July, Mateo is gorgeous BTW.

Jules xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Jemima* -  Fresh cycle. Now on 

*Cat68* -  Fresh cycle June 08. Now on 

*Izzy* -   June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Janny* -  Fresh cycle July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)


----------



## RSMUM

Izzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel

Yay!!!! Well done Izzy        

Congratulations! 

Love, Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Izzy

Huge C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ...... am so thrilled for you.

Take it easy

Alison .....

ps re HCG - I just book an appt with the nurses at our GP surgery and tell them what I need.  It is the least the NHS can do!!


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped in to say - 

Izzy!!  Wonderful news!  Congratulations.

What a long cycle this must have seemed - but you've done it!!

Yippppeeeee!   

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Thanks for all of the congratulations everyone, I can't really believe it. 

As for symptoms, i haven't got any at all. I didn't get any when i had my little boy though.

Please keep your fingers crossed for mexxxxx


Izzy xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Izzy Izzy Izzy Izzy!
DH & I are grinning like Cheshire cats here for you! Oh yeah !      Well done , you!
I knew you had some good karma coming your way with all that dog sitting you did for us. LOL.

Must be the 3 magpies I saw on my way home today- remind me of that when you have a little girl, won't you?!

Massive hugs and yays!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## mini-me

Izzy,

Brilliant news!       Congratulations!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Ali40

Morning Ladies

Quick update from me - had our first scan yesterday at 6w6d and everything looked "perfect".  One little person with a heartbeat measuring 8.6mm.

Phew!!  Hoping all goes smoothly now.

Best wishes

Alison .....


----------



## RSMUM




----------



## Rachel

Great news Alison  

So pleased for you xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Izzy and Ali - great news for you both ..... big hugs and congrats .....


----------



## three_stars

IZZY!!!!!  MAny congrats to you!!  Fantastic!          

Alison- glad to here your good news too,

good luck to cat and Jeminima on 2WW  

Roze how are you doing??

love,
bonnie


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Terribly selfish, totally me post, sorry  

Feeling very anxious today. Had final scan this morning and lining not thick enough for transfer on Tuesday   Have spent day rearranging everything so I can have transfer on Thursday instead. The girls have been a little stroppy today as Lucy was awake at 6 and woke Emma up so now they are both tired! My hayfever is really bad today too   Anyone else suffering at the moment? 

Anyway. I am now flying out on Wednesday and having transfer then back on Friday. All the same, just 2 days later. Did have a problem changing one flight but managed to get one form a different airport which is as close to me anyway, phew   Thankfully Simon has sorted hotel so he has changed all that for me. I am so glad we have our own business. I don't think an employer would have stood for my dh changing days off at this late stage   I've had my wobble and the tears and feel a bit better now. I'm going out with my dad tonight as I haven't really had the chance to talk to him about the situation with my mom much as I always have the girls with me. 

Sorry again for the me post. Sometimes writing it down helps. I actually had the thought earlier that maybe this just wasn't meant to be and we shouldn't be doing it at all but got over it!   Think I got myself in such a state I wanted to give up to make things easier if that makes sense. Oh my, people who have babies naturally just don't know they're born do they  

I'm going now before I depress you all! 

Love to everyone

Rachel xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Rachel - just to say     hun

Deb X


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, I know how much of a shock this must have been for you but its not a cancellation only a delay. I hope that by Friday your lining will be just fine. Sorry that you've had this hiccup. Lots of love to you & your little ladies. Looking forward to adding you to the ever growing list of BFP's on this thread.

Sasha xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

Rachel - sorry to hear that you have been having a stressful time. At least this is a frozen cycle so there is the flexibility to delay transfer dates. Believe in frosties - Monty was a frosty. Sending  you hugs 

Izzy and Ali - Huge congraulations to you both. That is great news.  I am over the monn for you both.

Egg collection for us was on Wednesday and we got 6 eggs. Four of these fertilised but one went a bit loopy. This meant that we had 3 good ones on transfer day(yesterday) and we had 2 x 4 cell embies put back and one for the freezer. I am already going loopy on the 2ww and we are only on day 3!!!!

Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Welcome back Helen & embies! I don't think its possible to go through the 2ww without going a bit  . You're in good company, let me assure you  

Sasha xxx


----------



## Janny

Helen - great to hear your news. They sound like lovely little embies - they must be top quality if they were able to freeze one. I hope the 2WW flies by for you  

Rachel - sorry to hear about your delay but as the girls say your little frosties won't mind the wait   and it won't be long now before you join Helen on the 2WW  

Alison - brilliant news from your scan. Well done!

Hi to everyone else  

Love Jan X


----------



## three_stars

Helen-  great news on your ET.  I hope you have an easy 2ww.  Little Monty is so cute. I am sure he is keeping you so busy that 2ww will fly by. good luck for a BFP!!!!
bonnie


----------



## Izzy x

Helen, Wow, thats really good news. My little boy was from a day 2, 4 cell and so it definitely looks great! I know the 2ww sends you loopy, i didn't like it at all. I think i confused the symtoms when i was about 6 weeks pregant with my little boy and waited to see the same symptoms appear during the 2ww this time. 
Anyway, good luck to you. Hope you enjoyed your time in Spain. Did you take Monty to the clinic to see Ruth? 

Ali, great news for your scan. Thats a really good size isn't it. 

Rachel, hope that you've managed to make all of the changes to flights / hotels that you needed to. Our frostie cycle also got delayed last year for the same reason. I had some very dissapointed Grandparents on my hands who were looking forword to having their little grandson all to themselves for a day or two. Hope everything goes really well for you this week. 

As for me Iwent to see the practice nurse for a HCG test. She didn't know what it was but eventually agreed to do it (for payment). As we know, the NHS don't like to give us anything for free (but will fund drug addicts for their treatment at £260 000)......think i've been reading the Daily Mail too much on my 2ww!! 
The next day, my HCG came back at 159 (13 days past EC). Ruth is pleased with this and, because of the hassle it involved, i think i'll wait for an early scan now in a couple of weeks. 

B123, how is your new house? Have you settled in OK? 

Hope you are all having a good weekend. 
Izzy xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi girls

Izzy those HCG levels sound great. Last time mine was 134 on 14dpt. 

We have just got back to the hotel after a bit of a trek this morning. Monty has a history of ear infections - his eardrum has burst 4 times already and the night before and after ET we had the classic symptoms. He was up all night screaming and could not be consoled. Usually his eardrum bursts on the second night which relieves all of the pressure and pain, however that did not happen this time. Last night was night three and he is stil having problems. I was also begininning to worry about him flying as we go home on Tuesday.

So this morning we went to the local emergency hospital. Fortunately I speak reasonable spanish as the medics did not speak any English. However because I did end up talking about how his ear exploded as i did not know how to say burst eardrum!! The diagnosis was that as well as having an ear infection his throat looks very red and infected. We were prescribed antibiotics, decongestants and ibruprofen. We fly home on tuesday so hopefully the antibiotics will kick in before then.

Sorry for the long me post. DH is also nagging me saying tell them how wonderful I was taking Monty for two nights and pushing him round the corridors of the hotel. He was a total star but I can't allow it to go to his head too much!!!

Helen
x


----------



## cat68

Hi,

Rachel- Good luck with the transfer this week. Hope it all goes well 

Izzy- Your HCG levels sound great. That must be so reassuring for you. When are you due? 

Ali- So glad that your scan went well 

Mini Me Hope that your pg is progressing well 

Helen- Glad your transfer went well and that your 2 embies are on board. Good luck with the 2ww. It's hard I know! 
Sorry to hear that Monty has an ear infection. Hope he gets better soon with the antibotics 

Hello also to Roze, Janny, Sasha, Jules,Deb,Jaydi,Giggly and Bonnie

I know I posted on the abroadies thread but just to let you I got a   yesterday, but not without a bit of drama I can tell you!
Going for blood test next week to check HCG level and also to get more meds.

LOve and hugs
Cat xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Wahay Cat - that's brillant news hun. Huge congratulations. I have just read through your story onthe abroadies thread and you have been on a real roller coaster ride honey!!!


Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Cat68* -  June 08

*Izzy* -   June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  Fresh cycle June 08. Now on 

*Roze* -  FET  June 08

*Rachel* -  FET  July 08

*Janny* -  Fresh cycle July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)


----------



## three_stars

wow  we have 5 current pgs on this board now!!  and 3 bfp in June.. roll on the good luck for the upcoming cyclers

helen-  my DD had terrible ear infections and tonsiliitis ( as I did as a child and seems to be some link there)  I so regret that I did not have tubes put in earlier.  She had them done twice as thye tend to fall out over time as they grow.  But what a huge change it made.  Maybe speak to your DR. about this.  It is so hard to see them suffer... and hard on parents too.  I was always worried that the bursting would hurt her hearing and even though they test her, I can tell as soon as she has a ear problem as she talks louder as she can't hear in left ear.   Seems the biggest problem is when it does not burst.  Of course anyone that has had ear infection knows, it is very painful.   Poor little guy.  Warm compresses or water bottle can help sometime.

I get my keys today to next apartment.  Hardly a house!!!     I live in central Paris in the most expensive district.. although all of Paris is very expensive now.  I will be trying to fit the contents of my over stuffed studio + cave,cupboards, shelves, hall closets and the rest into a 2 room apartment with no cave, cupboards, etc etc.  SHould be  challenging.  As I only have it for a year I hardly feel like settling in much and as it is furnished there is not much room for my stuff or for changing things much... I am so afraid the owner will keep my deposit ( which she already cashed) if I even attach anything to the walls.  I have lived in the studio of a close friend for more then a decade and have done constant DIY and improvement so not accustomed to dealing with an owner I have never met or even spoke to yet! ( rented through an agent.)
Ok best get the twins dressed and out... poor things have not been out all week as mom has just been packing and sorting in between feeds.  It will be great to be able to get in and out the flat... and if the building works next door are bad we are going to spend a lot of time OUT!!  May have to get one of those pc anywhere connections so can post on FF at the park!     

Love to abroadies,

Bonnie


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone  

Cat - Congratulations! Well done       Have read your rollercoaster ride, poor you   So glad all turned out ok in the end   I am   that I will joining you in a couple of weks time! 

Bonnie - Happy New Home to you!  

Helen - I do hope monty is feeling much better now   There is nothing worse then earache or toothache and it must be twice as bad when they can't understand why it's hurting them  

Izzy - Good news on the beta test hun   

Thank you everyone for the lovely words of support and encouragement   I have been back for another scan today and after a small worry I am now definately flying to Marbella on Wednesday for a planned transfer at 1 on Thursday.   that they survive the thaw   There's so many hurdels isn't there! It's bringing back some old memories and feelings but I do feel stronger this time around. I know that if it doesn't work I do have my 2 little blessings from heaven and the thought of that always keeps me going.

I will log on in Marbella and send a quick message to let you know how it goes. I so hope I don't spoil the run of positives we've had recently  

Take care everyone 

Love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Janny

Brilliant news Cat - well done!

Rachel, glad to hear you're on your way. I'll be thinking of you on Thursday and willing those little embies on! Its really hot here now - don't bother with anything other than the thinnest of clothes and a sunhat.

Helen, hope Monty's feeling better - so pleased that everything went well for you at ET. Hope the 2ww flies by.


Bonnie - good luck with the move - it sounds like very hard work but hopefully you'll be hassle free and very happy in your new home.

Love to all -
Jan X


----------



## Rachel

Thanks for that Janny   I've been wondering what to pack as dh wants me to take the smallest bag possible so it's not heavy on the return. I had a quick look at the weather for Marbella yesterday and the temps are great! Your night time is like our daytime at the mo! Oh, I should have come for longer!   

Rachel x


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, hope all went well today and all your embies survived the thaw swimmingly (pardon the pun). 

Helen 6 days!!! Hope the 2ww isn't too tough.

Bonnie, how is the move going?

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Just a quickie as not really feeling like typing much. Unfortunately none of our 6 embryos survived the thaw today so no transfer   We are devastated as you can imagine. I never thought this would happen when they were such good embryos to begin with. 

Have spent the day trying to take it in and had a drink or 2! Although the sunshine is lovely I can´t wait to get home to dh and the girls now. 

Did manage to go and see the lovely Ruth and have a chat. She´s so wonderfully positive and it made me feel better. (Thanks Ruth if you read this!) We´re thinking of having another fresh cycle so if it´s ok I shall keep posting here as you ladies know what travelling abroad for tx is like.

Thanks for all your support

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh Rachel I am so sorry honey.  

Wishing you loads of luck whatever you decide

love
Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Rachel     . What an awful shock for you. I hope that Ruth is able to organize a fresh cycle for you very soon.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Rachel - I am so sorry to read your news, I had the same thing happen to me and it is just devastating after taking all the drugs and getting yourself psyched up for ET. You are just left with this awful, empty let down feeling.

Big hugs to you,   

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

oh god rachel, what awful news - I really feel for you hun - what a horrible shock - please take care of yourself hun

thinking of you

Deb x


----------



## Janny

Rachel I am gutted for you      

Jan X


----------



## roze

Hi, Rachel, I am so sorry to hear your news. I had the same thing happen at IVI Barcelona - I had one fresh and one frozen cycle from that particular batch  and was there for what was intended to be the second frozen attempt. The concept of none surviving the thaw had never occurred to me until it happened. I remember being in the centre of the city when I  had the call. I burst into tears and was inconsoleable and had to be taken to a nearby cafe by complete strangers to calm down. It is particularly hard to take the news when you have gone over then on your own and there is no one there to give you a hug. I really feel for you.  I am glad though that you are considering a fresh cycle in due course and I am sure that you will have a second miracle very soon.  

Please take care and have a safe journey home.


roze xx


----------



## Izzy x

Rachel,
I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I too know the empty feeling that it leaves. Especially after all of the preparation and planning that you did to get out to Marbella. 
Glad that you managed to see Ruth. She's got a way of making things feel a bit better hasn't she. Hope you are back on the waiting list. I'm sure she's told you about the new methods they are using the freeze embies now.  I guess that we were unlucky in that our frosties still used the old method. 

Lots of  to you. 
Izzy x


----------



## Womb with a View

Sorry to hear your news Rachel.  You must be gutted.  Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy and Ali.....
               

That's fantastic news.  Enjoy!  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Roze - sorry to read about your possible endo.  I agree - it's all too easy to throw in the excuse "it must be the menopause".  Hope you get things moving again. xx

Radnorgirl - that's brilliant news.  Good luck with your last week of the 2ww!  xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Hello girls

Well I tested early and it came up positive this morning!!

    

Official test day is on wednesday and I will be getting a blood test done

Helen
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhhhhhh Helen!!!  Really made up for you!  Congratulations sweetheart.  Enjoy.  xx


----------



## Rachel

That's fantastic news Helen! Well done  

Rachel x


----------



## Janny

Brilliant news Helen! You were very brave to test so early - did you have a feeling?!

Jan XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Helen!!! So very pleased for you. Wishing you a very happy & smooth pregnancy.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Cat68* -  

*Izzy* -  June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  June 08

*Roze* -  FET  In the near future

*Rachel* -   

*Janny* -  Fresh cycle July 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)


----------



## Izzy x

Helen,
Congratulations!!!! Thats fabulous news!!!    .

Wow!!!

You must have agood HCG for the HPT to work so early. Thats fab! 


I think i might have actually had my first symptom today.. ...a little sore in the boobs! To be honest, i probably wouldn't notice it if i wasn't looking for it! Just got a few more days to wait before the scan on Friday. 

Anyway, your news is great. I'm so pleased for you! 

Izzy x


----------



## Janny

Hi Girls! Well we are off the starting blocks.... AF arrived on schedule so there is time for a cycle of IVF before CERAM close for their summer holiday. Tomorrow morning we start injections. I feel like a complete novice - we have to use a high tech pen this time instead of a straight forward syringe and I am so scared of getting it wrong.... the first cycle we ever did failed probably because of a faulty pen   DH is going to do the injections - I have never managed it. Before all this mad fertility journey I was really needle phobic and would shake and cry. Hypnosis got me to the point where I can stay calm while its done to me, but no way can I stick a needle into myself   So tonight's exciting viewing is the puregon pen instruction video! 

Love Jan xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Janny, that's exciting news!  Good luck hun! x


----------



## RSMUM

Helen!!!                Fan-bloody-tastic! 

Janny - best of luck hun - and good luck with the injector pen - I used one for my first two IVF's and then did straight injections - love the pic of your beautiful ittle boy 

Rachel - thinking of you after your awful time in Spain, glad Ruth was of some comfort and that you are planning the next go 

Izzy - not long to go now until the scan!  

Anyone heard from Ali and SarahElizabeth?

Sasha - how are you doing hun? I think of you often, hope you and the littly are ok

Cat - posted on the other thread - just wanted to send you a big 

Hi to everyone else I've forgottten..sorry, too early for my brain to function properly

All's well with me - had a huge    session last night but a   one if you know what I mean - I made the mistake of playing a few CD's that I used to play to R when she was settling for bed and I just got overwhelmed a bit! 

R is off on a school trip today so v. excited - came into my bed in the early hours and then L woke up - 4:30! At least I got to see a beautiful dawn - always good for the soul!

xxx to you all

D X


----------



## Ali40

Hi All

Have been triggered to post after Debs so kindly asked after me.

Firstly though sorry to Rachel about the frosties - so many hurdles to get over and I was really sorry to read your post.

Helen - huge C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S, I too think you will have a stonking HCG!!  Good luck for tomorrows test.

Izzy - how are you doing only a few more days to your first scan.

RSMUM - hope you are doing ok

Hi to everyone else.

As for me - keeping a low profile really as am just playing a waiting game.  Because the first scan was a bit laid back and not the people I normally see they just "poo poo'ed" the idea of a follow up scan - so am having to wait until the end of the month for the 12 week Nuchal!  With my other pregnancies I have always had a couple of scans in between so feel a bit in limbo esp as the sickness has stopped.  As a constant worrier it makes you wonder if everything is ok in there.  Sods law really - when you feel sick you think "oh I feel terrible wish I didn't" and when you don't you think "oh I should be feeling sick!"  Can't win.  Still the plus side is that there was a strong heartbeat at 6w 6d and am clinging to that!

Take care all

Alison ....


----------



## SarahElizabeth

Rachel, I am so sorry your treatment was not able to go ahead. It is such a blow after all the planning and having to be away from your family. As has already been said at least Ruth was able to give you some reassurance 

Janny good luck with your treatment cycle and with the injector pen. When I did IVF with my own eggs in the past I used one and it was fine although I did it myself and used to get it positioned and then sit for ages (or what felt like ages) until I could force myself to press the button! But there is NO WAY I could have injected myself with an ordinary syringe.

Helen, fab news on your BFP      

RSMum, thanks for asking after me. I am fine - don't feel queasy any more. Saw my community midwife last Thursday to get logged on to the system. I have arranged a nuchal for next Tuesday when I will be about 11 1/2 weeks and I am also waiting for a hospital appointment when I will see a midwife, have a scan and see the Consultant. Still feels a bit unreal and could do with another scan to reassure me that everything is ok. Think stomach is getting fatter but I have been indulging somewhat in chocolate and biscuits although I have told myself I shouldn't and should eat masses of fruit and veg   !

Alison, I am a big worrier too, so understand *EXACTLY* how you feel. I am afraid I did not answer your query some while back about when I had the first scan this time. It was 13 days after the BFP blood test and all went well however the sonographer said it was too early to date properly and said it was then about 5+ weeks which has confused me a bit since I think I expected it to be 6 weeks at that time. Anyway the next scan I have should be clearer. Have a terrible sore throat at present (for more than a few days) and am stressing about this since it does not seem to have developed into a cold. Anxious that it could do some harm and think must go to the surgery tomorrow to get it checked 

Hi to everyone else.

Love Beth

[Have to go DH fussing around the study and reading over my shoulder !


----------



## radnorgirl

Hi Girls

Thank you all for your lovely comments. They really do mean a lot to me.

Ali - I know totally understand where you are coming from with 12 weeks seeming so far away. Me I'd like to go to sleep and wake up in 8 months time a couple of days before the birth.

Beth - glad tp hear that the nausea has stopped. I hope the sore throat clears up soon.

Me - got my hcg today 12p2dt - 387 (GULP!!!!!|) The GP is going to arrange a scan for me for a couple of weeks time to see how many. Although she told me not to jump to any conclusions I strongly suspect that there are two little beanies in there!

Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Very good HCG nos, Helen! It may be two but I had 380 with Bella at 12dpt and they reckoned she was a very early implanter. Either way its fantastic news!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone,

Helen, Those HCG numbers are great. Its either 2 babes or 1 thats doing really well, so its all good either way! 


Rachel, how are you doing ? I know its awful having to gradually come off the medication. I hope that you are OK.x Thinking of you x.

Sarahelizabeth, nice to hear from you. Glad things are going well. Let us know about your nuchal next week. x

Ali, Glad the first scan went so well for you. Thats a long time to wait until the next scan. In my area, there is a 3D scanning company that will do a general scan whenever you want one (just a normal one, not 3d!). It costs about £75 but i think i might have one if i feel like i need it between the first scan and the 12 weeks one. Could there be something similar in your area? 

Hello everyone else, hope you are all OK and looking forward to the weekend. 

I had my first scan today. I am 6+1. I was very nervous but it went really well. We saw 1 heartbeat which was wonderful. The baby measures 1.8mm which is a bit on the small side but they wern't really worried about it. They said that it is probably due to the fact that we don't know when it implanted. 

Best wishes to you all

Izzy x


----------



## Mandellen

Hi everyone

Not been around much lately but thought that I would pop in to say hello to you all.

Firstly huge congratulations to all the recent BFP'S! Fantastic news - I am thrilled for you all.

Anyway, back on countdown to our next treatment in September - we leave for Czech exactly 9 weeks today!!! Our donors egg collection is schedule for 15th September, hopefully we can do a 5 day transfer again so transfer should be about 20th September. We are very excited!
We have decided to drive from the UK (as we will have our little boy and my parents with us too!) and make a bit of a holiday out of it. We are sailing to Dunkirk and then stopping over in Germany for a night and then on to Czech. We have rented a lovely villa there for 2 weeks which we are really looking forward to.

Sasha - I have only just realized that you are out to Brno in September too - when are you there? I hope that you are doing ok - we haven't 'spoken' for a while!

I hope that everyone else is doing ok and I am so sorry to hear that some of you have had some sad news recently - big   to you.

Anyway DH is calling so best be a good wife and run along!! - yeah right!!

Take care

Mandellen xxx


----------



## three_stars

just wanted to say to Helen  how happy I am for you for your positive Beta and great numbers!!!          

ANd to Izzy on that special happiness of seeing that first heartbeat!!!    
Wishing you both a healthy and easy pregnancy.
bonnie


----------



## Janny

Hi Girls - 

Izzy congratulations on seeing that lovely little heartbeat.

Helen - wow! Can't wait to hear the news after your first scan  

Beth - hope you are feeling better. I can't believe how many weeks through both you and Ali are already. Its amazing how other people's pregnancies fly by  

Bonnie - hope the move went well and you're not too exhausted?

Hi to WWAV, Sasha,  Bluebell, Rachel, Roze and Mandallen  

I am feeling very relieved today. Just back from first scan during stimming and things are going well. My old ovaries are working on about 7 eggs between them - one ovary is being very lazy but the other one is doing a great job. The eggs are all a similar and good size for day 8. We might be doing EC on Friday   - back for a scan on Weds to see how things are developing and to make a plan. There are so many hurdles aren't there, but so far so good!

Love Jan X


----------



## safarigirl

Helen - i cant beleive it - what wonderful news - my beta with dd was almost 400 at the same point as you - so as you know it could be one .... it could  be two!!!!!!!!
Izzy congrats on seeing the heartbeat .... lots of lovely news on this board!!!!


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy and Helen.....that's great news!  x

Janny.....good luck for EC and ET, thinking of you. x


----------



## Sasha B

Janny, my love I will be thinking of you on Friday. Its really good that all has gone so well despite the lazy ovary . Keep us updated.

Love to Mateo as well.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Janny

Thanks Sasha and WWAV! Just back from another scan and EC is confirmed for Friday   There are NINE eggs and Ruth and Dr B think they are all big enough to be produce viable eggs. All of a sudden I'm excited! Up to now it felt like an experiment - to see whether I would respond to the drugs or not - but now its actually happening   I'm moving on to the next stages of worrying now... will the eggs be good quality, will we get embryos, and how am I going to rest after ET and look after Mateo? Any tips on the latter gratefully received. He's at quite a clingy stage so not lifting him at all is not going to be an option - and anyway I've got to get him in and out of the car. Luckily he's still quite lightweight. How did you all manage the 2ww with toddlers around?  Oh - and can you remind me about whether we are allowed to swim after ET? 

Love Jan XXX


----------



## Sasha B

Jan,

So very happy for you that everything is going so well (I don't think the worrying ever stops!). As for lifting, I try to get Bella to stand on little stools or steps so I am not lifting her all the way, but there is some lifting that is unavoidable like car, cot etc. Although I would imagine that soon they will be in proper beds, no lifting but I'm sure much fun & mayhem trying to get them to stay put!

I hope Friday goes really well and that all your eggs produce lovely embryos.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hello

Janny, those follies sound great. hope everything goes really well for you on Friday. I didn't lift my little boy for 3 days (apart from essentials like the cot / car) and then carried on as normal....although i stopped playing too much rough and tumble! He loves being thrown in the air but he is probably 2 stone so i am not doing that for now! Ruth told me not to swim for 5 days after ET to reduce the chances of infection through the cervix (she did say that it was very very rare but to stay on the safe side). Bet that its so hot where you are that it will be tough to keep out of the water. 

Sasha, Bella sounds sooooo cute! Hope you are both fine and dandy.

Best wishes everyone

Izzy x


----------



## Janny

Thanks Izzy - that's really helpful X

Sasha - sorry I've just noticed that you replied earlier too (so am adding to message). Thanks very much for the advice and the  . I am going to keep Mateo in his cot for as long as possible - he sleeps in a sleep sack and so far has no thoughts of escape! How is Bella's eating these days? Mateo goes through periods of really good eating - good range and quantity - and then goes right off it. At the moment we're in an off stage and I am always scraping lovely food into the bin - I don't know how he looks so well and has so much energy when he takes in so little fuel  

Love Jan X


----------



## radnorgirl

Just lost my last post   

Janny - good luck for tomorrow - those follies sound great!!! My nephew managed to climb out of his cot and down the stairs in his sleeping bag - not sure how old he was at the time

I am currently in bed being waited on hand and foot by dh as I had a small bleed today. I went to have a hcg test on the request of Ruth and my progesterone has been increased. I think I will speak to the gp tomorrow to see if we cwn get an early scan sorted.

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies !!
Well, I go away for a couple of weeks and look what you lot have all been up to !!

The BIGGEST EVER CONGRATULATIONS to all you BFP people ... so many I have lost track !!

IZZY             

Helen        

ALI          

Have I missed anyone ??

Well done all of you !

I am so happy for you .. this thread feels so full of joy.

Janny, just caught up on your news too.  Wishing you all the best as ever for tomorrow and hope those eggies are all cozy and ready in their basket for tomorrow !!      

Last but never least ..  love to the beautiful Sasha and her lovely Bella xxxxxxxxxx  I've missed our chats !

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Radnorgirl......you rest up.  Bleeding is quite common and the increase in meds will help heaps.  I had a massive bleed and all was well.  Good luck hun. xx

Bluebell.....hope you had a fab holiday.  Missed you lots.  Love to you.  xx

Good luck to Janny for tomorrow.  xx

Crusoe.....good luck.  Thinking of you.  xx


----------



## Janny

Thanks for the ''good luck'' WWAV, Bluebell and  Helen. Sorry to hear about your small bleed Helen. Its very worrying I know - it happened to me three times from 5 to 8 weeks when I was pregnant with Mateo. Dr B told me it was most likely to be implantation bleeding as your embryo fixes in firmly for the duration. They told me that as it puts down its 'root' it can break small blood vessels causing the bleed. I found visualising that really helpful. Good luck with getting your scan organised soon so that you can be reassured  

Love Jan X


----------



## Izzy x

Bluebell, Its great to have you back. Thanks for my IM. Hope you had a lovely holiday, bet it was full of adventures! Can't wait to hear the stories!! 

Helen, hope the bleeding has stopped now. Its good that DH has been waiting on you so well. I know its really worrying, i also had bleeding last time. I'm sure you'll be fine though, so many of us seem to have to go through this and things seem to work out fine in the end. Just what you want....more pesky pessories.Yuk. 

Rachel, hope you are doing OK. 

Bye for now
Izzy x


----------



## Janny

Hi Girls - very bad news from me today. We got 8 eggs, 5 were mature but none fertilised. Dr B thinks its because the sperm sample was terrible. Feeling very very down. Yesterday after EC we were full of hope - now nothing..
Jan X


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Janny, I feel so awful for you.  How terribly disappointing.  Cruel.  Really don't know how to comfort you.  Sending huge amounts of hugs. xx


----------



## Sasha B

Oh no Jan        so very sorry. You must be devastated. Much love to you, Dh & your lovely Mateo.

Sasha xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh no Janny - I am so so sorry     . You must be devastated.

Sending huge hugs

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Janny - how terrible, like being cheated out of your chance, so sorry.


Jules xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

I've not been ignoring you   Thank you for all your lovely posts   We went away on holiday last Sat and things were too manic for me to get a chance to post before we went! We had a sleepless night with the girls the night before and packing was a nightmare! 

I shall catch up with you all as soon as I can.

Love to everyone

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel

Huge huge hugs Janny   

It's so frustrating and upsetting  

Thinking of you 

Love, Rachel xxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Janny - I am so sad reading your post - sending you huge cyber hugs - for what they are worth  -thinking of you hun


----------



## safarigirl

so sorry janny, big hugs to you and dh ......


----------



## radnorgirl

Not feeling too optimistic this morning. I have had another bleed - this time a lot heavier. The GP is arranging an emergency scan for me and I was actually hoping that I would have heard something by now. I am feeling in limbo and frustrated about not knowing what is happening. When I was pregnant with Monty I had 3 bleeds - the first one of which was really heavy. I realise that bleeding is quite common but I do not want to give myself false hope.

Hurry up and ring EPU!!!!!

Helen
x


----------



## RSMUM

Helen - will be thinking of you all morning


----------



## Mandellen

Hi Helen

Just wanted to say that I hope all goes ok this morning - I will be thinking of you  

Take care 

Mandellen x


----------



## mini-me

Helen - sorry to hear about your bleeds and I hope you hear from EPU soon.  Could you phone the hospital directly and get put through, I'm sure they don't mind as they understand how worrying bleeding can be.  I've been on the phone several times!
I've had 4 bleeds now with this pregnancy and babe is okay - in fact very okay as s/he was measuring 15 weeks at 13 1/2 weeks!  I had my last bleed at 12 1/2 weeks (quite heavy) and it was a blood clot in my womb, nothing to do with the baby.  Hope this helps.
Take care and thinking of you.   

Janny - so sorry.  Thinking of you too.   

Love 
mini-me xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Thanks girls for messages and kind words. Julia - when I got your email I did as you (and mini-me) suggested and got on the phone to them. I rang 3 EPUs not knowing which one I had been refered to. None of them had my details but Canterbury gave me an appointment for 930 tomorrow morning. Ten minutes later I had a call from Ashford and they offered me an appointment for Thursday!!! I am so so glad I rang up.

I will let you know how I get on

Helen
x


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Helen, it's so worrying for you.  Really sorry you're having a bleed like this.  I talked out loud to my little one and asked them to stay with me, said that I love him/her and wanted them in my life and said I was excited about being their mummy.  I found it kept that connection going for me and made it all real.  Just a thought.  It did comfort me too.  I know what you mean about not wanting to raise your hopes....but you are pregnant, that's real.  I actually visualised my little one clinging on during the bleed.  Some might say I'm barmy of course.  Thinking of you and sending huge amounts of healing vibes and positive thoughts for your little one.  Hope that scan comes soon.  Are you resting?  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Helen,

I'm so sorry you've had another bleed. It must be such an anxious time for you (on top of the normal early days anxieties). I hope that the scan tomorrow will show that all is well. Will be thinking of you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Helen,

Hope things go well for you tomorrow and the bleeding stops. You must be very anxious but, as you said, it happened to you last time and things were fine. 

Here's some fairy dust to show i'm thinking of you.  

Izzy x


----------



## radnorgirl

Girls thank you for your lovely messages of support. We went for our scan today. Straight away I saw a heartbeat and then another   !!!! No explanation for why I keep bleeding.

We are of course excited but somewhat nervous at the same time - that would mean three children under 18 months!!!! Still trying to take it all in really.

Helen
x


----------



## mini-me

Helen,

Fantastic news, so pleased for you!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Helen, that is wonderful news!  So pleased your little one is safe.....er.....little ones, that should read!!     Fantastic!  I hope the bleeding stops, as it's just a pain in the backside, isn't it!  xxxx


----------



## Janny

Helen I am so pleased for you. Your good news has really cheered me up. Still really struggling with the failure of my eggs to fertilise and that this may mean the end of the road for us. DH is really reluctant to consider donor sperm... Having Mateo and loving him so much makes me want another baby even more - I am sometimes afraid of how much undiluted love is directed at one little boy. I would never want it to be a burden to him. Thank you all for your messages over the weekend. It meant a lot.

Love Jan X


----------



## RSMUM

Helen - what wonderful news! I am soo pleased for you - this is fantastic!    

Janny - I have been thinking about you a lot and really feel so sad after what happened - really sorry hun - I know what you mean about having one chld - I went through years of that with little R - worrying about loving her too much I suppose - but really, when you think about it, that is just plain ridiculous - your little boy is beautiful and I bet he's wonderful fun too - thinking of you hun

how's everyone else doing?

we're fine although a little frazzled.... 

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Helen,

Brilliant news!!! So glad all is well. I hope the bleeding stops very soon.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Mandellen

Helen

What fantastic news!!       

I am so happy for you - what a relief - and two!! Wow!!! 

Take very good care of yourself

Mandellen xxx


----------



## RSMUM

mandellen - how are you doing?


----------



## Ms Minerva

Helen - twins, how fab! That may explain the bleeding as I understand that it is more common with twin pregnancies. Congratulations!

Janny - I know what you mean about having just the one child, it sometimes seems as if it is placing an unbearable burden on them, which I know about, as an only child myself! Don't give up hope - sperm renews itself every 3 months and my DH's did improve on Marilyn Glenvilles vitamins.

RSMUM - hello to you and your two lovely girls!

Bonnie - I hope that you are now settling into your new home.

Big hello to Sasha, WWAV, Izzy, Mandellen, mini-me, Rachel, safarigirl and to all my Abroadie friends.

Jules xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Helen-  Double congratulations to you!!    I thought that having 5 years difference with DD would make it easier but now I think the opposite.  HAving your three all fairly close in age will be easier when they are school, etc.  And you will not have to store clothes and toys for years before needing them again!! 

Janny-So sorry to hear your bad news. My Dr at Serum puts male partners on long term low dose antibiotic and this seems to help.  My ex and I did not get this far; we had only tried special vits and one week of antibiotics so can not attest to it working but I know others that are trying this tx.  She is a lovely lady if you want to speak to her about it or ask your current clinic.  I can imagine how hard it was to have gotten those eggs and then nothing come out of it for ET.  If the sperm was bad you would have surely had a bfn after 2ww or, even worse,  a m/c.  I know that is no consolation.  I hope your DH will give more thought to the idea of donor sperm or maybe at least using sperm on half the eggs next time ( i did this once) or as a back up and then to freeze them as he may eventually come around to the idea.
Good luck to you and don't give up hope.

bonnie


----------



## Mandellen

RSMUM - I'm doing good - thank you for asking! I am feeling really quite positive about this round of treatment and have been dieting and exercising too! Mind you, running around after James is keeping me fit!!

We are on serious countdown now - we leave for Czech (we are driving from the UK!) 7 weeks on Friday!!

How are your 2 gorgeous girls doing?

Take care

Mandellen xxx

Ps - A big hello to all the rest of our little group!


----------



## RSMUM

oh best of luck Mandellen    aren't there a few of you going in September?Sasha? are you going out then? The girls are fine, thanks, R is in love with " tiny " as she keeps calling her. I'm doing well, have lost all of the pregnancy weight but have become addcited to chocolate - I'm blaming it on the breastfeeding - really need to get some exercise so trying L in the front carrier ( which she is happily sucking and dribbling on as i type )... I keep thinking of you Bonnie and how you are managing to stay sane - how do you actually get to do simple stuff like eat and go to the loo?! I hope you have got some good friends around who can help once in a while ( and who are more reliable than the one who wouldn't help you move !   ) I think it must be the hormones but my thoughts keep drifting to my frosties - daren't bring it up with DH as I'm pretty sure what he is going to say  

ooh better go, my passenger is complaining 

love to you all


D X


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Izzy* -  June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  June 08 - Twins!

*Roze* -  FET  In the near future

*Cat68* -  FET  In the near future

*Rachel* -   

*Janny* -   

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 yet (watch this space)


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been posting much but I'm off on holiday tomorrow and it has been full on. Will catch up with you all when I get back.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Have a great holiday with your little angel Sasha.  xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been awol for a while. We were away for a week and sometimes I just don't feel like posting. I am currently struggling as we have to wait around 8 months for the next tx   I am sooo aware that the big 40 is coming up very soon and it's making me feel so sad. I wish it was 30   We are trying naturally for a little while but I don't hold much hope and if it did happen I would worry about mc again   Why is nothing ever easy? I feel like time is running out  

Helen - I am so pleased for you hun! Posted to you on the twins board   Hope you're feeing ok.

Sasha - Hope you're enjoying your holiday  

Mandellen - On your countdown! Good luck    

Will catch up more later but a big   to everyone

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Aww Rachel, I know how you're feeling.  When we've been through the IVF jungle, it makes us worried and scared and anxious.  I also know what you mean about falling pregnant naturally and then worrying about that too.  8 months may seem like a long time, especially when you're nearly 40 but, if you don't mind, I'm going to put things into a different perspective for you, if that's ok.  I am nearly 50.  Can't quite believe it, but I am.  I've just had my first baby.  I wasn't going to share this on the forum as I didn't want to upset anyone who hasn't been able to have a baby yet and may think me "greedy", but, if it helps you, I will......I am going for another attempt at getting pregnant with the IM this year.  They've said they're happy to help me and offered me the Refund Programme again, or not, it's up to us.  To read your post, saying you're nearly 40, and wishing you were 30, I totally sympathise and for me I wish I was 40!  Since giving birth I have thought "oh my goodness, am I too old?" which wasn't something I thought of before much and, of course, now I'm thinking "am I too old for another baby?" but I want a sibling for my angel - it's not really about me this time.  I can't tell you "don't worry" but I can tell you that our bodies do amazing things and, once your body has learnt how to "do" pregnancy, it seems to me it learns to do it much quicker the second time, in the main.  I have convinced myself that our angel will have a sibling so much that, on buying a family car this week, I said to the salesperson "we need room for the kids" and he asked me how many we had!  I think what I'm saying is, I try not to focus on my age, but on the vision of completing our family.  If I thought about my age too long, I'd probably have a panic attack.  Hope this helps Rachel.  Lots of love and hugs. xxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Sorry for crashing your thread but I do look in from time to time to catch up on your news and WWAV I just saw yours!!!! I had a sneaky feeling you would go back to IM and I am so pleased for you that you are. I don't think anyone could consider you greedy, lucky perhaps but definately, definately not greedy. I wish you lots and lots of luck and hope your beautiful girl has a sibling before very long.       

Rachel - I saw your posting too. Like you I am 40 very soon and I am not even out of the starting blocks where being a mummy is concerned. - Please don't think of 40 as old or you'll have me feeling depressed too. As WWAV suggests you still have many years left for future treatment and the 8months wait for a donor will fly if you can try and focus on other things (I'm sure your gorgeous twins will help keep you busy!)      

Radnorgirl - I have just seen your news too. Twinnies - well done you. Many, many congratulations.       

Love and luck to you all
Crusoe  
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

WWAV - Wonderful news that you are looking to go back to IM this year. I am sure that nobody will think you greedy. I felt exactly the same as you. I could not bear the thought of Monty not having any brothers or sisters to play with. You comments on the car made me giggle. At the moment DH spends all of his free time (not that he has any free time any more) looking for a suitable car for us nine months down the line. There are not many cars that will accomodate three car seats on the back seat! Looks like my 7 year old 206 is going to be traded in for a people carrier

Crusoe - lovely to have you pooping in here to keep an eye on us  

Rachel - I know how frustrating the waiting is hun. Sending you huge hugs   

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV - I had a sneaking little feeling that you would be going for No.2. I do understand what you mean about wanting a sibling - I have been totally driven to give DD a sibling and as you say, it is not about me this time, I just don't want to leave her on her own and I am so, so happy that I am pregnant with No.2 at last!

Rachel - hope that the wait is bearable, I found that it helped to use the time to lose weight/get fit so that it was positive waiting, if that makes sense.

Crusoe - lovely to see you popping by on the board, starting blocks? You are approaching the finishing line, not long now, I am sure until you have your little one with you.

Big hello to Sasha, not long until September, Bonnie - how is your new home? RSMUM - I have frosties too......  

Helen - hope that you are keeping well

Me? Hot and bothered, lovely weather but unbearable in a hot office!

Jules xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhh, bless you ladies!  I'm a little embarrassed about it.  Feel that I'm pushing my luck, etc, etc.  Haven't told anyone apart from my Mum, who's been very supportive and Safarigirl, ditto.  Won't be telling anyone either.  Only hesitation I have is the horrid, disabling sickness I had during pregnancy.  How would I cope with a toddler and being pregnant if that happened again?  Not going there in my mind, so will delete that horrid thought right now!!  Love to you all xx


----------



## three_stars

Great news WWAV!!  You go for it!!  If my situation were different I would go back for my frosties in a year or two... and I would be nearly 50 as well. (not that I am planning anything nor have any hope of it being substantially different by then!  Would need a husband and probably a winning lottery ticket!!!     )    
And I was really sick this pregnancy, And I know it would be hard.  
But I would never ever think of having children as being greedy.  You have just fallen in love with your child and with being a mom.    I was really torn about giving a sibling to my DD and so glad now I went through everything I did to give them each other for the rest of their lives. Maybe I feel more strongly about that as a single mom and being very far from all family.  

It is amazing how we are able to block out the bad parts when we think about having another.  I do hope you can avoid the illness this next time.  I find it very hard to ask for help but you will have to be ready to do so for your toddler if you will need it. 

Losing my focus a bit here so will sign off for now.  Take care ladies
bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

not able to post much but wanted to say to wwwav - go for it!!! fab news! as i said..my thoughts keep going to my frosties and lily is only 10 weeks old and i'm 46 - just to add to everything you've all said, a little thing but wanted to add it - well, two things really - the other day someone remarked how much lily looks like me - i just     - and also r keeps saying "thank you mumy for giving me a little sister!" - she is totally in love with her it's so sweet..

oops got to go

hugs

x


----------



## Womb with a View

Thanks RS Mum, Bonnie, Jules, Helen and anyone else I've missed!  Now it's "out there" I feel a little anxious - I suppose it's now real.  But then, it became kind of real when we purchased all the sperm we could get from the original donor months ago!!  We've almost got copyright on it!  We also managed to get the original egg donor to donate again.  What a darling.  She's just about to have her own baby and is happy to donate again later this year.  What I don't want is to get into all that anxious "will it succeed" stuff again.  There is certainly less pressure as we have what we wanted - our darling angel.  When I see her playing with other kids/babies, I realise she'll thrive with a sibling.  She's growing so quickly - she's saying "mumma" and "yes" and already shaking her head at me for "no" when she doesn't want to do something or she's teasing me!  Where did my little baby go?!!!

The ARGC have also said they'll treat me and I have an appointment there in the next few weeks.  Can't believe it so far.  I was expecting a "no way"!


----------



## Marina

Hiya all

WWAV my sentiments too, you go for it, its great that you have got the same donors, like you we thought the same about 1 month after Leah was born so we could have a match sibling for Leah later on, we are also hopefully having the same donor again, she has agreed too lovely Lady  I am hoping to start treatment in August all being well, I think your as old as you feel  Good Luck to you, and best wishes to everyone here, Helen great news about the twin pregnancy, hope all your wishes come true.

Love

Marina
XXX


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck to you too Marina.  That's exciting news.  xx


----------



## radnorgirl

WWAV - geat news that you have managed to get the same donor. We were a lot more relaxed with this cycle than with previous cycles. We just kept rminding ourselves that whatever the outcome we are already very lucky to have been blessed with a beautiful little boy. I think this made everything a lot less stressful.

Marina - great news about your treatment. August is not far away!!

I woke up to another big bleed this morning. I rang the EPU who told me to go straight up there. They scanned me and both the little beans are hanging on in there with heartbeats a flickering. The sonographer did find a couple of areas from where I was bleeding. They were both outside the sacs. The nurse told me that this makes the pregancy more fragile and that I was to take it easy - no heavy lifting (a bit difficult to avoid when dh goes back to work). They have booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks time.

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,

Just sent WWAV a message but your inbox is full lovelyo ne so empty it now please !!! 

Helen, the chances of m/c after heartbeats are seen is miniscule according to my consultant here in Scotland, so hope you aren't feeling too worried (yeah, right, so easy for me to say !).

Love to everyone else .. sorry no time to post as working today.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Helen,

Sorry to hear you've had another bleed.  When I had my last bleed, the A&E doctor (on the advice of a gynaecologist, registrar I think) said to rest as the next 48 hours were critical as I could miscarry. However, I spoke to my consultant that evening who said this was not the case and he was correct - my babe has 'survived' 4 bleeds and is still going strong!  

As you may know, I did lose a twin, but that sac was always small so it wasn't quite right, despite the heartbeat.  I also bled after I lost it, the bleeding did not cause the loss.

Your two sound like strong little fighters.  Hope this helps.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Mini-me

Thanks for your message. Are you showing yet? 

I am just trying to take it easy and avoid any heavy lifting. I also bleed 3 times with Monty. I must admit though that I am paranoid that I am going to loose one of the twins.  I just keep telling myself whatever will be will be

Helen
x


----------



## Izzy x

WWAV, How exciting! Its excellent news that you've managed to use the same donors. I'm so glad that you have decided to go for a sibling. An exciting year ahead for you. 

Helen, gosh, you are doing so well. My little boy has started running away from me when i say "Mummy cuddle"! I'm not sure he can tolerate any more! This recent treatment cycle has reminded me, yet again, how precious he is. I hope your bleeding stops really soon. Its great that you saw those 2 little hearts beating on the scan. 

Mini-me, i can't beleive your ticker! You are into the 2nd trimester now! Thats fantastic. I hope to come over and join you on the bumps soon (although i won't be able to stop posting here as well!). I'll see how things go in the next few days. 

Bluebell, Hello you. Hope things are fine and dandy. How are the midges? Are you still in one piece!?. Is beautiful Ria OK. The toy that she gave to my little boy is still his fave. Its called Bobby the Doggy and he is coming on holiday with us next week! 

Marina, not long now till you start treatment. Looking forward to hearing all about it. xx


Debs, Ahhhhhh, Lily must be such a little darling if you are thinking of your frosties! Thats wonderful. The photographs are her say it all! 

Jules, gosh, your ticker seems to be zooming up too! Hope you are doing OKx


As for me, i'm doing OK. Still no real symptoms but i have to keep telling myself that it was very similar last time. My only sign was a bump! I am having a scan on Sat morning to check that things are still fine. 

Best wishes to everyone
Izzy x


----------



## HEM

WWAV - I am so pleased for you going for treatment again, personally I would like to try again but DP and I have discussed it and as I felt so ill last time he is relucant to see me go through it again. I would dearly like a sibling for my little lady, though she has two brothers they ate 19 and 17 so are like having adults around. I explained to DP you had been sick and had had a rough time pregnancy wise but he is still hesitant about the subject so I have deiced to leave well alone at the moment.  It is great news having the same donor and I doubt I would be that fortunate though I haven't asked as such.  I hope your year proves a successful and productive one

Helen xxxxx


----------



## Ali40

Afternoon Ladies

Well it is all go on this board!!

WWAV & Marina - good luck with your next attempts - we couldn't wait to get going again, ended up with a different donor - but hey who cares!!
Helen - sorry about the bleeds freaks the living daylights out of you doesn't it.  Sounds as tho' those two are little fighters
Izzy - Good luck with the scan on Saturday .....

As for me well good news to report just come back from the 12 week Nuchal and baby was v v v active and all ok - measured 6cm so bang on target.

I did take Izzy's advice and go for another scan two weeks ago as I just didn't feel pregnant - but all was ok then.  Despite not feeling pregnant (but eating carbs like a horse) it is just so reassuring to see that little person wriggling around.  PHEW!!

Hi to everyone else.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## roze

Hi all, I have tried to post twice but each time the internet disconnects and I lost each post.  I just wanted to say hi and that I will endeavour to do a more personalised response very shortly probably at the weekend when I am off work.

WWAV, I suspected as much! Great stuff!

My own news briefly is that I am now on track for a FET at ISIDA mid August. I say that cautiously as it depends on how my lining builds up; I have had a lot of problems recently with no periods so its unclear how I will respond to the meds this time.  I am not that optimistic as there are too many things in the way, ie my lining, the defrosting/development etc, however I am very very scared about this not succeeding for DD's sake. The agenda is therefore very very different from before when I had only really had my own happiness at stake.The next few weeks will decide whether DD has a sibling or not, and I feel very responsible if it does not so much that I really did wonder whether we would be better to go down the surrogate route to give the frosties the best chance.  I suspect that if she is an only child she will still be a happy one as she is such a beautifully tempered and sociable child who will no doubt have lots of close friends and wonderful experiences.  Either way, its all in the hands of fate so there is nothing I can do except sit back, relax and take the meds. At least we can say we tried and really really did our very best.

I hope to catch up more with everyones news this weekend, but in the meantime, take it easy everyone,


love


roze  xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh so much happening on this thread!!! There seem to be so many of us going for number 2 at the moment and its wonderful!!

Roze - great news about your FET later this month. I hope your lining cooperates.

Ali - fab news on the scan. It's a big relief to get to 12 weeks isn't it

Me - still being sick sick sick  
I have another scan next Tuesday after bleeding again last week and passing a clot.

Helen
x


----------



## Izzy x

Hello Everyone, 

Bit of a 'me' post coming up i am afraid. 

We went for our scan this morning and we were told that the babies heart had stopped beating in the last day or so. The growth of the baby spot on 9 weeks. 

Feel pretty awful really, we've got to go to the hospital on Tuesday to find out what happens next. I have not had any bleeding with this pregnancy so i am particularly suprised with what has happened. 

The nurses kept telling me how unusual this is. I don't want to worry anyone else because it is very, very unusual for this to happen after seeing a heartbeat at 6 weeks. I guess we have just been very unlucky. 

Anyway, going to take little boy swimming this afternoon because red eyes won't be spotted, then try and drink some wine later. I've not drank since starting the tablets at the beginning of April (1st cycle was cancelled) so i shouldn't need much! 

Izzy xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Izzy, I am so upset for you darling.  How cruel.  I'm so very, very sorry.  I can't find the words to express how horrified I am for you.  Don't be too brave - this is the cruelest blow for you.  I am so sorry sweetheart.  With hugs and love, xxxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Oh Izzy

I am so so sorry honey. This is just so cruel and so unfair. Sendind you big hugs   . 

Helen
x


----------



## Newday

Izzy I am so sorry I know excatly how it feels this is what happened we us with our first IVf and only one  with my own eggs. You are right it is very rare

take care love Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Oh Izzy,

So sorry to hear what has happened.  Words fail me.
Take care.    

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Janny

Izzy my heart goes out to you. I am so so sorry  

Jan XXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Izzy - thinking of you tonight - such sad, sad news - sending you huge hugs hun   - wish there was more i could do than just say you are in my thoughts


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, my love I have just logged on after a week away to hear your very sad news. I am so so sorry     . Words just aren't enough at a time like this. Please know we are all here for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Just a quickie to say welcome to WWAV and Marina. Would you like me to put you on the list?


Sasha xxx


----------



## Marina

Izzy

How so unfair, my heart goes out to you I know you must be feeling numb   Take care and look after yourself 

love
Marina


----------



## roze

Izzy, I am so so sorry. I am so upset for you. 

As WWAV rightly says, this is not the moment to be brave. 

Please take care of yourself.  Its not for me to say but personally speaking, I would if I were you give the swimming and alcohol a miss for  a little while? Please get all the rest you can.

Roze


----------



## Womb with a View

Thinking of you Izzy. xxxx

Hi to everyone.  

Yes please Sasha....if you wouldn't mind putting me on the list.  No dates yet. xx


----------



## bluebell

Izzy, just popped in to see how things are with everyone and seen your sad news.  I am so sorry for you.  You and your DH are the kindest, sweetest people and a delight to know, and it is so unfair that such lovely people should have to feel such pain.  It must have been such a shock for you.  I am so very, very sorry.  Like the others have said, be kind to yourselves, and PLEASE allow yourself to feel crap and angry ... you are entitled to it so don't feel guilty.  Please give the biggest of hugs to your sweet, lovely little boy, and here's one from me to you too.    
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - so very sorry to read your sad news, just shocking. Please take good care of yourself and DH and I hope that your DS can help to ease your pain a little. Sending you the biggest of hugs



Jules xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Izzy,

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little one   . It must be incredibly painful for you right now. No words I can say to make it better, just thinking about you and wish I could give you a real hug. 

Love
Cat


----------



## Ali40

Izzy

So desperately sorry to see you sad news.  My heart really goes out to you.  Look after yourself, DH and DS.  As others have said - there are no words.

Best wishes

Alison ....


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Sorry long tome no post   Been feeling quite low but have been reading though  

WWAV - Thanks so very much for your post my lovely   I am slowly getting my head around the age thing. At the end of the day there is nothing I can do about it! I'm glad you're going for another and wishyou all the love and luck in the world when you do xx

Izzy - I am so sorry sweetheart    Take care xx

Roze - Fingers crossed for that lining thickening up   

Love to everyone  

Rachel xx


----------



## Izzy x

Thank you everybody for your kind and beautiful posts. They have really, really helped me in the last few days. Its been shattering but i am coping. We are trying to keep busy and DS has been spoilt with trips out and about. I've had a few drinks which soothed the pain a little. 

Thank you for the IM's as well. It is so thoughful of you to take the time to email me. I will get back to you over the next few days. xx

As everyone has a wealth of experience between them, i wondered if i could ask a quick question. I am due to go to the hospital tomorrow to find out what is going to happen next. The scan i had on Sat was a private one so i guess that they will scan me again at the hospital. I know that the situation will not change, i could tell from the scan on Sat. 
My question is as follows:- Do any of you have any advice on what i should or shouldn't have done at the hospital? I don't want them to do anything that could alter my chances of success in the future. If you know anything about this, or had any advice in the past, please could you IM me. I am worried that the consultant at the hospital won't be an IVF specialist. 

Anyway, thanks again everybody

Izzy xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy, good to see you posting and I know the pain you must be going through.  Have been thinking of you.  I don't know what to suggest about your visit tomorrow but you've raised a good question.  What about contacting your IVF clinic first?  I've heard that a D&C is a good way of cleaning the womb after such heartache, but I'm not sure about this so please check.  Thinking of you. xxxx

Rachel - sorry you've been feeling low.  I think age hits us all in different ways at different times, but we don't usually escape from it unfortunately.  Embarrassingly I had an awful time with the age thing at aged 25......no-one could talk me out of it, I really thought I was old, etc and I've never felt that way since.  It was truly the pits and not at all laughable when I was feeling it.  So, perhaps we only feel that way once, hopefully.  Thinking of you. xxxx

Sorry to those lovely people who've tried to IM me only to find my inbox full......I hoard emails, sorry.  I've now cleared several out but can't bear to get rid of the lovely ones.....not just yet!  xx


----------



## RSMUM

ha! wwav - maybe you could print them out and make a sort of diary? i keep meaning to do that - will send you a text then..  

izzy - have im'd you - 

xxto you all


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Izzy* -   

*Radnorgirl* -  June 08 - Twins!

*Roze* -  FET  August 08

*Marina* -  Fresh cycle August 08

*Cat68* -  FET  September 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*WWAV* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 (watch this space)

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 (watch this space)

*Rachel* -   

*Janny* -


----------



## Izzy x

Once again, thank you so much for the messages you have sent me. They have been so useful and thoughtful. I am looking forward to writing back to each of you. 

I took your advice on board and phoned Ruth (Ceram) who is actually on holiday at the moment. She picked up her phone straight away though and talked to me in an internet cafe where she had just written me an email!! I don't think you get holidays when you do a job like hers! She said that it wouldn't matter what miscarriage management procedure i used in terms of making sure that i do not compromise the chances of successful tx in the future. It was great to hear from her and have that confirmed. 

We are booked in for surgery tomorrow and it looks like i can still go on holiday on Fri which is great.....just what we need. 

Roze, i think your ET might be coming up soon so i'll be keeping everything crossed for you. 

Sasha, not long for you now! Hope you had a lovely holiday. 

We've been looking at clinics again and it looks like we will have a cycle in Greece when i have recovered. I will also be on the waiting list at Ceram but we do not want a long wait before we can go again. 

So, we are going to try and look forwards and glance backwards. It makes me feel so much stronger when i know that i've got the support of everyone here. You have made a real difference, especially this week, and i am very thankful.

Izzy x


----------



## bluebell

Izzy, you are such an inspiration !!     Good luck tomorrow, and well done getting through to the lovely Ruth and getting the help you need.  I am glad you are feeling reassured, and how exciting that you will be going again soon.  So where are you off to on holiday?  I hope you and your lovely family have a great time and that you can let your hair down, feel some peace, and have the break you so deserve.  I have been thinking of you every day.  Lots of love and hugs  

Roze, good luck with your FET soon !        Still waiting for that phone call from you !!  

T everyone else .. Janny, Sasha, Rachel,   etc etc etc ... loads of love (would love to write more, but I'm at work).......

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy, yes you really are an inspiration.  Pleased that things are once again moving forward.  Get some rest and relaxation on holiday.  Hope all goes well tomorrow.  Thinking of you. xx

Roze - good luck with your next cycle.  Hopes of positive vibes.  xxx

Bluebell......hope you're well and enjoyed your holiday.  xx

Gotta dash - my little one is teething again   xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Izzy,

That support will be on-going, hun. I'm glad you were able to talk to Ruth and make a decision about the surgery. A holiday sounds just what you need to start off the healing process. Will be praying that all goes smoothly tomorrow.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi Izzy 

I hope tomorrow goes ok. I shall be thinking of you. I had the surgery when it happened to me. I just didn't want to have to prolong things and needed to look forward if you know what I mean.

Huge hugs sweetheart 

Rachel xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Izzy - thinking of you tomorrow, hugs   

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Izzy - you're in my thoughts too


----------



## three_stars

Dear Izzy.. I have just had a chance to log in and have read your terrible news.  I am so sad for you  
I see you have been getting lots of support and advice and moving on as you must but I am sure it all really hurts so I just wanted to send you a big hug.  Enjoy your holiday and get some rest if you can. 

Bonnie


----------



## radnorgirl

Izzy darling - Thinking of you   

Helen
x


----------



## Marina

Izzy

I am thinking of you today, I hope your holiday can ease the pain a little, and you can come back with a fighting spirit take care  

Love
Marina


----------



## HEM

Izzy

Thinking of you, take care 

Helen x


----------



## bluebell

Gentle thoughts from me too Izzy for today,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Izzy so sorry to read your news,,,, thinking of you and sending you hugs and love


----------



## roze

Izzy, thinking of youand hope your holiday will enable you to rest and take stock and gather strength. 

Have booked flights and hotel now for next week in Kiev. Its all happening over a weekend and I am planning on taking the opportunity to have a few days rest in a rather nice hotel where I can eat my meals without going out.  I am feeling a little concerned about being thousands of miles away from DH and especially DD, however she is in good hands ( DH's!).  Although DH is off work and we could have all gone we decided not to risk taking her so far away from home.  Can't believe we are doing this again or that the much talked about FET is almost upon us!  Feelings are very mixed as regardless of the outcome this will be our/my last IVF tx of any kind as we will not be having another  fresh cycle if this doesn't work out. Its been a very long journey of 8 years, and this will be my 8th IVF ( and 6th donor) transfer. To be without 'it' hopefully will be a release but will undoubtedly feel very odd. 

love to all,


roze  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Izzy, my heart goes out to you.  xx

Roze - good luck in Kiev.  I am sure the "rest" on your own will do you wonders.  It's a full-on job being a Mum, isn't it and, although you will miss her terribly, I'm sure the "rest" will do you good.  I have the same predicament....do we all go as a family for our next tx or do I go solo?  I agree re not taking her too far away.  We've been to Spain so many times, it doesn't feel that far away and it seems, dare I say it, almost like a home or regular place I go, so maybe it won't feel too far away to take her.  We'll see.  Good luck sweetheart.  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Safarigirl, thanks for the email - will email tomorrow as I am pooped! xxxx  Life seems to have stopped after 8pm and now starts at 5.30am. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Roze - wishing you the very best of luck for your FET. 

Izzy - thinking of you hun.

Big hello to everyone, DD on school holidays and I am feeling more tired entertaining her than I do when I go to work, my bed is calling to me, so sorry for no more personals...

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze, that's amazing ... at last you are on your way !

I wish you all the very best, and I am sure you will enjoy your break in many ways.  Despite the terrible (and very unusual) outcome of my last FET, I still wallowed in the solitude and independence of being there on my own.  How often can we sit and drink cappucinos and read our books all day ? ....or wander around the sights and shops without any deadlines or complaining DHs or crying babes ? 

I spent ages just pottering around Barcelona.

I did miss DH and DD terribly though at times, and my only recommendation (although I know you know this already), is to make sure those channels of communication with them are well and truly open, and make sure that you plan something 'nice' for after you get your news about the defrost.  In Barcelona I always got the bus up to Tibidabo, ie the big hill above the city, and walked in the wood and had a glass of wine in the posh old hotel up there.  It helped to have a plan otherwise I would have been wandering aimlessly.  It helped too to have somewhere peaceful to have a good cry !

My DH (bless  him) ain't that good at communicating on the phone, and doesn't text, so actually I got loads of moral support texting you lot ... especially Jennifer and RSMUM !!!  Jennifer was virtually there with me as we were texting alll the time !

BUT, you won't need all this, coz your ice babes are going to do you proud !!!

GOOD LUCK Roze, you are such a lovely lady and deserve the very best of luck !     

WWAV, we took DD to our 1st fresh cycle after her.  It was lovely, and easy, and as we stayed in a beautiful spacious apartment (3 bedrooms) we were able to cater for ourselves and I had enough space to get loads of sleep.  DD had her 1st birthday there... really special.

So there are pros and cons of going alone or with family.  

Izzy, my thoughts are with you often.  Hope you are having a fabby holiday.

Sasha and RSMUM miss our chats.

Janny  and everyone else,   

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Roze-  just logged on for a few minutes and read your news.  I really hope all goes well for you with this FET.  I just realized we were to meet up in Paris this summer.  Did you already pass by  If so I am sorry to have missed you but hope you had a good visit.  If not make sure to call me when you get here..  I could not go on any holiday this summer ( or this year!) and will more then likely be around whenever you come.  

Izzy-  Hope you are doing ok and having a good holiday.

Jules- hope you are feeling well and sure you are looking nicely round and PG

Hello to WWAV, Sasha, Janny, Safarigirl and everyone else. 
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## roze

Hi again, everyone-

Bonnie- no we haven't been to Paris yet! Plans were changed because of the delay in my tx which meant it wasnt clear when I would be going to Kiev. Hopefully sometime before the summer is over, even for a day as apparently its so fast and easy to get there now by Eurostar. 

Hope you are well and that the move /sale went ok.  Hope to see you in the not too distant future.  Bluebell, sorry about not phoning, will do so at some point I promise. You are right about being aware of not getting to first base with frosties- my last frostie experience was just that- transfer did not happen as all four did not survive. I recall clearly standing in the middle of Barcelona bawling my heart out to perplexed strangers who had not got a clue what the matter was, although they were very kind to me. I am not placing too much importance on this trip for that reason. Its one day at a time again.

regards and love to all

roze


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, just wanted to wish you all the very best for the coming weeks. You have overcome a lot of hurdles to get here and should be very proud of yourself. I think your attitude is a good one and I hope the 2ww goes very quickly for you.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Roze - just wanted to say that I have gone on my own for treatment and whilst I missed DH and DD, it was bearable, as I knew that it was in a very good cause and that I would be home soon! It was also much less stressful, than taking DH and DD as DH leaves all the travel arrangements to me!  

Take a good supply of books with you to read, or hopefully you will have some English TV on satellite to watch.

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Roze, thinking of you. Hope your trip to Kiev went well and that the 2ww is going quickly for you.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Ladies.

Just wanted to add my thoughts along with Sasha's for Roze........ ....I hope the 2ww goes quickly and smoothly and you get a BFP sweetheart. x


----------



## RSMUM

Roze - wishing you all the best    hope you are ok hun

Just a quick hello from London - a bit emotional as visiting all the places I visited last time - exactly a year ago, I remember so well sitting in the British Museum getting the call about our embies etc..still in a bit of a daze about Lily really - can't quite believe she is here.Also finding it..er..interesting..negotiating the public transport system with a buggy and a hyper 7 yr old. Never thought I'd be breastfeeding on a crowded bus, various cafes, my DH's bosses office etc...  

Bonnie, every time I get flustered humping around the bags,buggy,raincover, baby, coats etc..etc..I think of you and wonder how on earth you do it! you are amazing! 

Hope you are all ok - how are you "bumpy " girls doing? Jules, I had the occasional spritzer and am still pretty addicted to non-alcoholic beer on a hot day - if it's cold enough it is almost like the real thing! 

xxx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Thanks for all the good wishes. Hope everyone is well.  

I promise to read everyones posts and to catch up but it may be next weekend as now completely cream crackered and have a full week ahead at work as well as trying to give DH a little time off- we have no childcare this week so it will be full on for him, and he does not have the support network that I managed to build up with other mothers.

I got back from Kiev this lunchtime- all went well- three out of the four survived the frosties - all 8 cell embryos. Testing in 2 weeks.  Kiev was good fun but very very hot- 38 degrees- went out to the monastery area on Friday and had to run from building to building to avoid the sun and heat.  It was nice having some time to myself as its been a long time since I could go out for a meal alone or sit on the hotel verandah with an orange juice and watch the world go by. I would recommend to anyone to try and go alone for any further tx's as it really would be difficult to cope with this well as well as catering for the needs of a small child.

Went out for the afternoon locally today with DD and DH and have just done bathtime; will do dinner for me and DH but thats going to be it for today as have a full week of work ahead before another weeks holiday and I am now officially pooped.  Last time I came home , slept for the rest of the day and got pampered.  Now I am a mum all that is out of the window and its business as usual!  I will try and take it easy at work this week and will only do short days however.  DH has been brilliant with the childcare and has looked after DD really well. I think that my being away for a few days has been a good process for both of them too.

Must away and finish my day, if you know what I mean as I  can;t wait to hit the pillow!  Will post next week, all the best to everyone,


roze xxx


----------



## bluebell

Roze that's great news !  I looked this morning to see if you had posted but didn't have time to post.  So chuffed for you !    Good luck for a successful 2WW     Did you have all three put back ? Hope they are bedding in well for a 9 month stay !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Delighted you're snowbabes are on board Roze!  I am sure that keeping busy will help......I know it did with my last cycle.  Good luck darling. x


----------



## Sasha B

Fantastic news Roze!!! I so hope that little Ella will be a big sister in 9 months time. Hope work isn't too hectic for you but that it helps you keep occupied during your 2ww.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

best of luck Roze - so pleased things went well and hope this 2ww flies by


----------



## radnorgirl

Great news Roze. I hope those snowbabies are now snuggling in and getting nice and comfy. Sending you sticky vibes    

Helen
x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Great news Roze. I have everything crossed for you during the 2ww!

Jules xx


----------



## Marina

Great News Roze

Remember our little Leah was a snow baby too, so it can work as we all know, hold onto that and best of luck to you, fingers crossed  

Love
Marina


----------



## radnorgirl

Monty was a snow baby too!


----------



## HEM

Roze

wishing you luck with your snow babies, I wish we had had snow babies left but it was not meant to be.
Alicia was a snow baby so wishing you all the luck in the world.  I have discuss trying for a second with DP but discussion is as far as it has gone

Helen xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Here is the updated list...

*Bonnie* -    Twins born 21st Feb 08

*RSMUM* -   Baby girl born 15th May 08

*Ms Minerva* -  Feb 08

*SarahElizabeth* -  May 08

*Ali40* -  June 08

*Radnorgirl* -  June 08 - Twins!

*Roze* -  FET  

*Marina* -  Fresh cycle August 08

*Cat68* -  FET  September 08

*Mandellen* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*Sasha* -  Fresh cycle September 08

*WWAV* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 (watch this space)

*Nats210* - Hoping to resume tx in 2008 (watch this space)

*Rachel* -   

*Janny* -   

*Izzy* -


----------



## Sasha B

Good to hear from you Helen. Hope you & little Alicia are well.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

finlay foxy said:


> Hello everybody i am going round in circles. i am due to go over to Crete for imsi in september. I am lucky enough to have a 15month old son. The longest i have left him is about 4 hours and then i ran in the house because i missed him so much!
> 
> The problem is i can't get anybody to come out with me. My DH is only coming out for his bit and flying back as he can't take time off. So after ET i would have to look after a very active, over 2 stone little boy who likes to be picked up....allot!
> 
> I could leave him with my parents (who love him) but i don't know if i could bear being away from him. I know i need to give this the best shot i can, which includes rest, rest rest after et. But will i miss him terribly. has anybody else left there ds/dd and survived and got pregnant? I need cheering up as i don't know a way through this other than leaving him
> 
> Angela


----------



## Womb with a View

Our darling angel was also a snowbabe!  x


----------



## radnorgirl

So mant snow babies on this thread!!!

We had a scan this morning and both little babes are doing fine. One of them was wriggling like mad!!! They now measure 33mm. The area of haemorraging is still there and does not appear to be clearing up but at least it is not getting any bigger and most importantly it is not seriously threatening the pregnancy

Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Great news Helen. I am so pleased all is well with your little ones.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

fab fab news Helen - can't imagine how you must be feeling - scared,excited, shocked, over the moon and a million other things too -sooo pleased for you!


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhh Helen!  That's fantastic news.  It must have been a magical moment, seeing them.  xx


----------



## Marina

Helen

You must be thrilled, but like someone else, scared too, how exiting, and a blessing too, good luck with the rest of the pregnancy and a smooth one too for you.

love

Marina


----------



## mini-me

Hi all!

Roze - my little one was a snow babe too and from Isida as well.  They were probably stored in the same room!  Good luck  

Helen - glad to hear all is well with your twinnies.  I had a blood clot in my womb at 12 / 13 weeks, will find out at my next scan if it has resolved itself as the consultant said it would!  Have heard the heart beat twice in the last two weeks (the latest on Tuesday at my gp's) and the rate is good, so the clot has had no effect on my little one.

Sorry I haven't been posting much - not sure where to post as the bumps and babies thread is very quiet.  Also keeping a low profile as I don't want to jinx the pregnancy - am I mad or what?!    All seems to going well for baby, as I've said the heart beat is good and I'm getting a bump (not massive though!)  I'm struggling a little bit with trapped wind, bowel pain and ligament pain!!  At least I know it's not for ever!    Have lost quite a bit of weight by adjusting my diet due to gestational diabetes - nearly a stone - and it doesn't seem to be going back on.  My bump is growing so I know the baby is okay and the hospital said not to worry at all as babe will take what it needs.  I suppose it will be easier at the other end with getting back in shape, missing chocolate, crisps, cakes (the list could go on!!    ) though.  Shopping for maternity wear has been a nightmare though, especially the length of trousers    Even the short lengths are a little long, I'm 5ft 2 which is short but not tiny!!

Best wishes to all,
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Mini-me.....really pleased your pregnancy is going well.  There are a lot of snowbabes around, aren't there!

Good luck to Roze too. xx


----------



## roze

Dear all,

Thanks for all the good wishes, they are very appreciated. Sorry haven;t been able to post until now but this week has been hellish as full on with work, probably just as well as it was a great distraction however the distraction thing is working too well as I nearly poured myself a glass of wine yesterday evening until DH reminded me what was going on! 

I have felt a little odd ( tiredness, progesterone?  now on 600mg per day) and had something which I imagined to be implantation pains ( or an active imagination) with also midday nausea followed by extreme hunger. I feel I should have rested more but it was not practical however I have had several good nights sleep and feel ok now.  Now have the week off; we may go away for a few days but the weather is not appealing so not deciding anything until tomorrow afternoon. Testing next weekend.

I seem to have lost the knack of injecting the progesterone as my backside is black and blue all over and stings when I sit down. I am using the same 3mm needles as last time even though Farmacia Cerati sent through 2.5 mm needles. If anyone has any advice on this I would be appreciated.

Helen, thats great news about the twins, but no doubt has been a scary time for you as with any bleeding. xx

DH has had DD all week - I have not been home until after 7pm most nights so he has done absolutely everything all week and is feeling the pinch. He has said he now appreciates what I have been through for much of the past year!  He has been very impressively organised , much better than I ever was. 

Take care everyone and have a nice Bank Holiday regardless of the weather. Will post next weekend and will try and respond to all your wonderful personals this weekend,

lots of love


roze  xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooh, Roze, those signs and symptoms all sound promising !    Hope you find some grreat distractions during your week off.  Love Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Thinking of you Roze and really hope that this time next week we'll all be celebrating for you.  Hope you do go on holiday.....it would make that week fly by!  Lots of love and heaps of good luck. xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Roze- Good luck on the 2ww hope you get your snowbabies!! 

Mini Me- Glad your pg is progressing nicely, Wow your half way through it already! 

Helen- Glad your scan went well and there's twinnies on board. Double delight

Everybody else hello and hope you are well. I've not been on the thread for ages but will catch up when I'm away. 

Just to let you know I'm going to Poland tomorrow for FET. Hopefully the embies will thaw out ok and they will be transferred ready to grow! Hoping for a snowbaby. I know a lot of ladies have had successful pg's with FET, I hope I will too.   

Love and Hugs
Cat


----------



## Ms Minerva

Roze - thinking of you during the 2ww.

Cat - best of luck for your FET tomorrow!

Jules xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Will be thinking of you Cat.....good luck hun.  xx

Jules - how's your pregnancy going?  Often think of you and must get around to sending you photos of my little one.  Hope all is well. xx


----------



## mini-me

Cat - good luck for your FET in Poland.    

Mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Roze - best of luck hun - will be thinking of you and hope the next week flies by -ha! As if a 2ww ever does eh?!   

Cat - all the best for the FET hun   

Hope you are all ok - and having a good weekend.

X


----------



## radnorgirl

Cat

Wishing you loads of luck honey - I hope the number of snow babies on this thread is a good omen for you

Roze - I hope the 2ww is not diving you too loopy. Sending you sticky vibes      

Helen
x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies.

Sorry I haven't been around but my internet has been down for a week (I am using my Dad's at the moment). Very frustrating!!!

Cat, I have IM'd you. Sending you lots of love.

Roze, wow, sounds very positive. Will be praying for a great outcome for you next week.

Hi to everyone else.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV - I am doing fine, pregnancy going well, considering my advance age, BP is normal, no sugars, all OK - don't you just love it when you can defy the conventional wisdom that pregnancy over 40 if fraught with problems!

I am walking everyday and going swimming and generally trying to keep as fit as possible. Would love to see photos of your darling little girl.

Helen - great to see your ticker speeding ahead, hope that you are keeping well,  twins on board, how exciting!

Sasha - nearly September! Thinking of you.

Roze - sorry to hear about your injection problems, Almamay put me on to Emla cream, which numbs it, maybe that will help.

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just checking in to see how Roze is getting on.  Wishing you luck for those last few nasty days of the 2WW.  Hope you are finding plenty of distraction!
Bluebell xxx


----------



## roze

Hi, there,

Bluebell, that is really sweet- thank you and to all of you who have posted such lovely thoughts and wishes.  Unfortunately I tested today and it was negative- despite wonderful lining and embies( three), boob twinges (even as I type this) and regular nausea, it seems that this was in my imagination and/or the excessive progesterone that I'm taking! 

Felt really numb about the whole thing; not sure what to think. It would have been nice to give DD a sibling but that was not to be. I am pleased that we went back for the frosties - it was definitely worth the money and the time spent over the last 6 months getting all the tests again for another cycle. 
It was the right thing to do. However I always maintained that the frosties were a bonus and we already have a beautiful daughter, whose very existence is now to us even more of a miracle. 
Altogether we have had 6 donor cycles, three fresh, three frozen, and out of that we have had one baby. For whatever reason which will forever remain unexplained, even with excellent donor eggs and an otherwise perfect environment, my conception rate has been low to non existent. We have however been given a wonderful chance of happiness with our darling little girl who continues to blossom every day, and for whom even the most routine of tasks will be a pleasure. We couldn't have asked for more. Its now the time to focus on her needs, her development, and on myself and my partner, so that we can enjoy the years ahead together as a family. No more the gruelling trek for scans, medication, and trauma of yet more failed cycles. It will be good to pack all of that away after 7 years.

If it doesn't sound too ungrateful I'll probably take a break from FF for a few weeks, as DH goes back to work next week and I need to get DD sorted with clothes and activities for the winter. Also to clear my head!

Love to all, and good luck everyone with forthcoming cycles, and especially to those who are thinking of having another try ( WWAV- go for it girl!).  I'll still be keeping an eye on you, and if I can help in any way please IM me anytime.

lots of love and admiration to you all,


roze  xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dearest Rose,

I am so very sorry that you tested negative today. I think you did more than ok! Seven years is a long time to keep on going but your sheer determination and refusal to loose faith has stood out to all of us. Your darling little Ella is testament to that. I hope that you can now look forward to the future as a family without having the constraints of tests and treatment cycles. 

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Roze - I am so very sorry to read your news. Totally understand why you need a break from FF, but you will be missed. I hope that the happiness that Ella brings you will help to overcome your sadness. 

I often worry that DD lost part of my during my quest for a sibling, when I was so focussed on treatment, blood tests, scans. etc.

I wish you and your family happiness and peace.

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

So very sorry lovely Roze,      
The grace and strength in your post was amazing.  You are some woman.  Little Ella is extremely lucky to have you as a mummy. 
Please do stay in touch, but I completely understand why you would want to stay away from FF for a while.  I can relate to your comments about getting on with life - you will be liberated from the emotional prison that tx can be sometimes.  I know it will be hard, but I hope you find it uplifting too.
I really hope that one day I get to meet you, your DH and lovely little girl.  Give her a big kiss from me.
Take it easy and be kind to yourselves.
Gentle thoughts, and big hugs.
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping back in to say I'm thinking of you Roze.  Hope your weekend is OK. 

Also, Happy Birthday weekend for Sasha and little Bella too (whose birthday was on Friday !!)


Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Roze - so sad to read your news - you are in my thoughts too hun


----------



## radnorgirl

Roze

I am so sorry honey


----------



## Marina

Dear Roze

I am very sorry to read your news, take care and enjoy your little girl 

Love

Marina

PS my cycle was delayed until next month now holidays etc, but its suited me better as it wont be so hot, has been up in the 40s here this summer!


----------



## Sasha B

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154676.0


----------

